# Word Association aka. whore thread



## Craft (Sep 28, 2002)

Seeing as though we love to whore....

This should be a good thread for that.

Associate a word with the one above, its as simple as that.

I'll start it out:

llama


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 28, 2002)

smell


----------



## Craft (Sep 28, 2002)

fragrance


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 28, 2002)

from


----------



## kuso (Sep 28, 2002)

someone`s


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 28, 2002)

anus


----------



## Craft (Sep 28, 2002)

mouth


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 28, 2002)

and


----------



## Craft (Sep 28, 2002)

damnit, you're not supposed to be telling a story, you're supposed to be associating a word with the word above! 

How the hell do you get "and" from "mouth" !?!?!


----------



## kuso (Sep 28, 2002)

LMFAO!!! Typical of CRASH


----------



## Craft (Sep 28, 2002)

ok, I'm starting this over again. THIS ISNT STORY TIME CRASH!

And the word is:

moron


----------



## kuso (Sep 28, 2002)

CRASH


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 29, 2002)

dipshit!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 29, 2002)

Crash


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 29, 2002)

Hell I'm even drubnk and I still got iot!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 29, 2002)

can't sperll wopthrt h a damn but still


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 29, 2002)

dhit!@


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Crash



concussion


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 29, 2002)

ohhhh i get it


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> 
> 
> concussion



Crash wait.... me


----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)

Xray






(Crash, looks like that crash did something to your brain cells   )


----------



## kuso (Sep 29, 2002)

vision


----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)

superman


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 29, 2002)

CRASH


----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)

motorcycle


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 29, 2002)

CRASH !!!


----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)

doghouse!


----------



## kuso (Sep 29, 2002)

kuso?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i'm there too


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> kuso?



tool   jk


----------



## kuso (Sep 29, 2002)

Spanner


----------



## Badger (Sep 29, 2002)

wrench


----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)

screw...driver!


----------



## Badger (Sep 29, 2002)

Drink


----------



## kuso (Sep 29, 2002)

Cheers


----------



## Badger (Sep 29, 2002)

Toast


----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)

Burnt


----------



## kuso (Sep 29, 2002)

smelly


----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)

fish


----------



## Badger (Sep 29, 2002)

rotten


----------



## Badger (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> fish




wouldn't have gone there (well maybe )


----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)




----------



## kuso (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Badger *_
> rotten



Squid


----------



## kuso (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Badger *_
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't have gone there (well maybe )



I think she understands how I think


----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Squid



tentacles














> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> I think she understands how I think


----------



## kuso (Sep 29, 2002)

touch


----------



## Craft (Sep 29, 2002)

Feel


----------



## kuso (Sep 29, 2002)

hard


----------



## Badger (Sep 29, 2002)

tough


----------



## Craft (Sep 29, 2002)

soft


----------



## kuso (Sep 29, 2002)

smooth


----------



## Badger (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> I think she understands how I think



I do also but I just wish that I had gotten that one in first


----------



## kuso (Sep 29, 2002)

pink


----------



## kuso (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Badger *_
> 
> 
> I do also but I just wish that I had gotten that one in first




LOL, it all good


----------



## Craft (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> pink



salmon


----------



## kuso (Sep 29, 2002)

fat


----------



## Craft (Sep 29, 2002)

slob


----------



## kuso (Sep 29, 2002)

McDonalds


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 29, 2002)

CRAP


----------



## Badger (Sep 29, 2002)

Muscle-Tech


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

mmafiter???


----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)

toilet


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

mmafiter's HAND


----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)

blech!


----------



## Badger (Sep 29, 2002)

dye


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

Colour?


----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)

Purple


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 29, 2002)

GAy people


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

REgular people!!!


----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)

one word only!


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

Single









(is dat what you meant? a single word?)


----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)

Cone


(icecream  )


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

Cheating


----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)

chocolate


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 29, 2002)

puke........


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

Fondue


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 29, 2002)

heave


----------



## Badger (Sep 29, 2002)

Cheese 


Fat free of course


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

mmafiter!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 29, 2002)

Vodka


----------



## Badger (Sep 29, 2002)

(Orange) juice


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

Morning


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 29, 2002)

puke


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

RALPH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 29, 2002)

Alice


----------



## Jodi (Sep 29, 2002)

wonderland


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 29, 2002)

Rabbit


----------



## Badger (Sep 29, 2002)

hunting


----------



## Badger (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Rabbit



Toy


----------



## Jodi (Sep 29, 2002)

batteries


----------



## kuso (Sep 29, 2002)

vibrater?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 29, 2002)

masturbation


----------



## kuso (Sep 29, 2002)

kittens


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 29, 2002)

kill


----------



## kuso (Sep 29, 2002)

destroy


----------



## irontime (Sep 29, 2002)

cuddle


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 29, 2002)

hug


----------



## Craft (Sep 29, 2002)

squeeze


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 29, 2002)

toothpaste


----------



## kuso (Sep 29, 2002)

oral


----------



## Craft (Sep 29, 2002)

sex


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 29, 2002)

fun


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

shower.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 29, 2002)

cold


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

Turtle.


----------



## Badger (Sep 29, 2002)

speed-bump


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

OUCH!!!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 29, 2002)

boo-boo


----------



## irontime (Sep 29, 2002)

constipation


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

Shitty!!!


----------



## irontime (Sep 29, 2002)

diarrhea


----------



## Craft (Sep 29, 2002)

nasty


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

McDonald!!!!









(I feel this thread is going in circle and it revoves around a certain member... )


----------



## irontime (Sep 29, 2002)




----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

Not PB!!!!


----------



## Badger (Sep 29, 2002)

PB?


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

Good guy!!!



















PitBoss...


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 29, 2002)

Porn


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 29, 2002)

Side note Hey Craft you do this at alot of boards huh


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> Porn


----------



## Craft (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> Side note Hey Craft you do this at alot of boards huh



If you classify this board and one other a lot, then I guess so.


----------



## Craft (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> Porn



movie


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Craft *_
> 
> 
> If you classify this board and one other a lot, then I guess so.



I saw it on three other boards but you only started one other then im

back to the fun


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 29, 2002)

hollywood


----------



## Craft (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> 
> 
> I saw it on three other boards but you only started one other then im
> ...



dude? what glue are you sniffing. I belong to this forum and one other being ABC. Three? is Craft the creator of this imaginary third thread? HEH


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

Money!!!


----------



## Craft (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> hollywood



actor


----------



## Craft (Sep 29, 2002)

Doh! sorry dero.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Craft *_
> 
> 
> dude? what glue are you sniffing. I belong to this forum and one other being ABC. Three? is Craft the creator of this imaginary third thread? HEH




No I said that i saw three word threads like that  and you did two 
the other was made my some other fellow


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which word do I choose from????


----------



## Craft (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahhhh, well I know its a common whore thread, there are probably hundreds.


----------



## Craft (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Money!!!



paper


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

White.


----------



## Craft (Sep 29, 2002)

Black


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 29, 2002)

panthers


----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)

Darkness


----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)

grrr.... jump infront of me, eh?


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

Dark.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 29, 2002)

yup


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Dark.



night


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> grrr.... jump infront of me, eh?


Jump right on me...


----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Jump right on me...



cold shower?


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

life


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 29, 2002)

shrinkage


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> cold shower?


----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)

raisin


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> shrinkage


NOOOOOOOOooooooooo


----------



## Craft (Sep 29, 2002)

DERO! You're messing up the thread bro!  STOP IT!


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

ME!!!


----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> NOOOOOOOOooooooooo



YES!


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

MAYBE...


----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)

pourquoi?


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

Headach


----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)

Medicine


----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)

Viagra?


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

You...


----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)




----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> You...



Fuzzball


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

Warm...


----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)

Cozy


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

WARMER!!!


----------



## Craft (Sep 29, 2002)

comfortable


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

Summer.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 29, 2002)

beach


----------



## Craft (Sep 29, 2002)

sand


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

Gritty.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 29, 2002)

corse


----------



## Craft (Sep 29, 2002)

rough


----------



## Jodi (Sep 29, 2002)

hard


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

me


----------



## lina (Sep 30, 2002)

earwax


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

snot


----------



## lina (Sep 30, 2002)

Yuck!


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

MCT`s


----------



## lina (Sep 30, 2002)

squirts


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

Hershy`s


----------



## lina (Sep 30, 2002)

Chocolate


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

Melting


----------



## lina (Sep 30, 2002)

Messy


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

licking


----------



## lina (Sep 30, 2002)

foreplay


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

wet


----------



## lina (Sep 30, 2002)

slippery!


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

sliding


----------



## lina (Sep 30, 2002)

friction


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

pressure............


----------



## lina (Sep 30, 2002)

EXPLOSION!!!!!   

  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

tissues


----------



## lina (Sep 30, 2002)

wipe


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

sheets


----------



## ZECH (Sep 30, 2002)

change!


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

spent


----------



## ZECH (Sep 30, 2002)

wasted


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

REJUVENATED!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Sep 30, 2002)

Ride


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

grind


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

Hip


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

cool


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

moist.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

steamy


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

LINA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

desireable!


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

LINA!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2002)

yummy ...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

hungry


----------



## ZECH (Sep 30, 2002)

Lina!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

bootylicious!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2002)

Beyonc'e!


----------



## irontime (Sep 30, 2002)

Eh?


----------



## Craft (Sep 30, 2002)

Canada


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

BEER!


----------



## Craft (Sep 30, 2002)

drunk


----------



## irontime (Sep 30, 2002)

ME


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

asshole!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Sep 30, 2002)

IT!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

ANALPROBE!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2002)

missing?


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

Lost 'n found!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

lostyours?


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> lostyours?


 
911


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2002)

quickly!


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

IMMEDIATLY!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

now!


----------



## lina (Sep 30, 2002)

fast


----------



## lina (Sep 30, 2002)

gone!


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

later...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

now?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

please????


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2002)

*NO*


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

YES!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2002)

approval?


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2002)

granted


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

necessary?


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2002)

(formality)


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2002)

work-suits


----------



## irontime (Sep 30, 2002)

tie


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2002)

cubicles


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

noose


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

marriage


----------



## lina (Sep 30, 2002)

vows


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2002)

license


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

pre-nup?


----------



## lina (Sep 30, 2002)

smart


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

sexy


----------



## Badger (Sep 30, 2002)

w8!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2002)

Dr. Pain!


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

go


----------



## lina (Sep 30, 2002)

stay


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2002)

near


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

me


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

you?


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

who?


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2002)

you.


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

BABE :lick ( You is the name of a Japanese actress  )


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2002)

twice?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

you you?


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2002)

lick. lick


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

oral


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

Wet!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2002)

slippery


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

when wet


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2002)

moist


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

humid


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

Yummmmmmm!!!!


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

ice cream


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

sticky!!!


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

sweet


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

Honey.


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey you gay fucker, don`t go calling me you pet names


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Honey.



BEE's


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

wax


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

eyebrows


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

nasal hair


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

Snotty!!!!



You were not the target of my pet name!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

girls


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

fun


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2002)

rock


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

wahoo!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

How do you follow wahoo


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

Watchout!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 30, 2002)

Trip


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

CRASH


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

Father...


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 30, 2002)

beating


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

sad


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 30, 2002)

consoling (sp? )


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

Bawling


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 30, 2002)

lessons


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

learned


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 30, 2002)

ideas


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

forgotten.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 30, 2002)

keys


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 30, 2002)

lost


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

again?????


----------



## Craft (Sep 30, 2002)

sheesh dero! "again" ?!?!?! its up to you to keep this going now.


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

How could I have busted your thread...
When NG said "Lost",my next thought was "again???"
what's wrong with that???
Butt if you insist.
I will start it up AGAIN!!!
How can I think,when looking at NG's avatar and not drift in dat zone????


----------



## lina (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> again?????



multiple!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

orgasms


----------



## lina (Sep 30, 2002)

conflict



(hi B!)


----------



## lina (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> orgasms



hey you changed that!


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

lick




(thanks girls     )


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

yeah, you beat me to it... this ones much better


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

So what's the word here???
B.


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

ok ,then my move...




softly.


----------



## Craft (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> lick
> 
> 
> ...



tongue


----------



## Craft (Sep 30, 2002)

ok scratch that...


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Craft *_
> 
> 
> tongue


Too slow...


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

deeper


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

sensually,




am I Home Alone?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

ice cream


----------



## Craft (Sep 30, 2002)

sugar


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2002)

sweet


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 30, 2002)

sour


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

puss


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

'n boot.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 30, 2002)

steeltoe


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 30, 2002)

work


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

cowboy


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

cowgirl


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

Senorita


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

Adios


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

Going?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

sleep


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

Goodnight!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

dreams


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

Wet?


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

tissues


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

sheets


----------



## Fade (Sep 30, 2002)

bloody


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2002)

red


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

roses


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

Thorns


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

Pain


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

Scream


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

orgasm


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

Squirting.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

juices


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

Honey


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

bunny


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

fast


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

lane


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

way


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

back


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

stroke


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

firmly


----------



## Fade (Sep 30, 2002)

door


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

open?


----------



## Fade (Sep 30, 2002)

slammed


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

ouch


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

cry


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

submit


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

NEVER!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

no fun


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

sorry









*side note* I thought you meant submit to FADE.


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

ass


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2002)

kiss


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

You!


----------



## Fade (Oct 1, 2002)

myjob 

(I made it one word)


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

underpaid


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

overworked


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

vacation!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

nudity


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

encouraged!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2002)

support


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

bra


----------



## Dero (Oct 1, 2002)

athletic


----------



## Dero (Oct 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> bra


Lace


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

wicked


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

temptress!


----------



## lina (Oct 1, 2002)

naughty


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

lingerie


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

crotchless!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2002)

thong


----------



## lina (Oct 1, 2002)

butt


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

g-string


----------



## lina (Oct 1, 2002)

strip


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2002)

dance


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

landing


----------



## irontime (Oct 1, 2002)

falling


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

ice


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

skates!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

hockey


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

fights!


----------



## irontime (Oct 1, 2002)

sacked


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

football


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2002)

PATRIOTS!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2002)

citizens


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

western


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2002)

Carribean


----------



## Fade (Oct 1, 2002)

Bonanza


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

buffet


----------



## Fade (Oct 1, 2002)

FOOD


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

sex!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2002)

(Now how did you get sex from food NT???)

kinky


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

exactly


----------



## Dero (Oct 1, 2002)

revolution!!!



Look who he's talking to....


----------



## Fade (Oct 1, 2002)

Horndog


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

sex?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2002)

69


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)




----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2002)

that wasn't a question NT


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

... sorry ... 

BF wrote: 69

NT writes: 70


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2002)

number


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2002)

letter


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2002)

words


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

tongue


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2002)

lick


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

cream


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2002)

smooth


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

glide


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2002)

sail


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

cruise


----------



## irontime (Oct 1, 2002)

water


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2002)

surfing


----------



## Dero (Oct 1, 2002)

Postwhoring


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

kuso!


----------



## Dero (Oct 1, 2002)

dawg


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 1, 2002)

dirty


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2002)

money


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 1, 2002)

dollars


----------



## Craft (Oct 1, 2002)

rich


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 2, 2002)

poor


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

house


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

maids


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

fire


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 2, 2002)

hose


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

dsl


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

damnit we keep posting at the same time NG


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> dsl


cable


----------



## Craft (Oct 2, 2002)

television


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

watch


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

computer


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 2, 2002)

website


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

IM


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

FABULOUS


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 2, 2002)

Mrs.NT


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

Sweet


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 2, 2002)

sour


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

pungent


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

odor


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

fungus?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 2, 2002)

mushrooms


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

hallucinogenic


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 2, 2002)

fun!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

sex


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

yessssss


----------



## ZECH (Oct 2, 2002)

Visions!


----------



## lina (Oct 2, 2002)

double


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

mint


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

gum


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 2, 2002)

chocolate


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

raspberry


----------



## lina (Oct 2, 2002)

blackberry


(lol, not too creative today   )


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

strawberry


----------



## lina (Oct 2, 2002)

smoothie


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

mint chocolate chip


----------



## lina (Oct 2, 2002)

yum!



(that was 3 words B)


----------



## ZECH (Oct 2, 2002)

Fat


----------



## Craft (Oct 2, 2002)

lard


----------



## ZECH (Oct 2, 2002)

butter


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 2, 2002)

slippery


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2002)

dic


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 2, 2002)

anatomy


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 2, 2002)

twins


----------



## Dero (Oct 2, 2002)

trouble


----------



## Badger (Oct 2, 2002)

police


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 2, 2002)

chase


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 2, 2002)

chevy


----------



## Badger (Oct 2, 2002)

crash


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 2, 2002)

kaBOOM


----------



## Craft (Oct 2, 2002)

explosion


----------



## Fade (Oct 2, 2002)

dead


----------



## Craft (Oct 2, 2002)

carcass


----------



## david (Oct 2, 2002)

slaughter


----------



## Dero (Oct 2, 2002)

Housefive


----------



## Craft (Oct 3, 2002)

Housefive?!?! WTF! is a Housefive!?

Damned Dero, always fuckin this up.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 3, 2002)

movie


----------



## Craft (Oct 3, 2002)

cinema


----------



## Fade (Oct 3, 2002)

theater


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 3, 2002)

performance


----------



## Craft (Oct 3, 2002)

actor


----------



## Fade (Oct 3, 2002)

actress


----------



## Fade (Oct 3, 2002)

nude


----------



## Craft (Oct 3, 2002)

exposed


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

voyeurism


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 3, 2002)

public


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

viewing


----------



## Fade (Oct 3, 2002)

fetish


----------



## lina (Oct 3, 2002)

desire


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 3, 2002)

thirst


----------



## lina (Oct 3, 2002)

water


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

pee


----------



## Fade (Oct 3, 2002)

shower


----------



## Craft (Oct 3, 2002)

water


----------



## Fade (Oct 3, 2002)

golden


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

arches


----------



## Fade (Oct 3, 2002)

lawsuit


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

frivilous


----------



## Fade (Oct 3, 2002)

yup


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

that's not really a word...

OK


----------



## Fade (Oct 3, 2002)

yup


----------



## Craft (Oct 3, 2002)

ok


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 3, 2002)

corral

(i know.....it's a stretch but wanted to get us out of yep and ok)


----------



## Fade (Oct 3, 2002)

yeeeeehaaaawwww


----------



## Craft (Oct 3, 2002)

cowboy


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 3, 2002)

cowboy


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 3, 2002)

jinx


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 3, 2002)

Donkey


----------



## Fade (Oct 3, 2002)

kicker


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## nikegurl (Oct 3, 2002)

punt


----------



## Dero (Oct 3, 2002)

cheerleaders


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

players


----------



## Dero (Oct 3, 2002)

game


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

sexual


----------



## Dero (Oct 3, 2002)

Turnaround!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

69


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Turnaround!!!


THAT was kind of spooky... I read it and then noticed there was some weird guy staring at me through my office window 

Thought it was you for a sec


----------



## Dero (Oct 3, 2002)

I wish!!!I was there,for sure!!!

Mmmmmmmmm!!!To the last post(69)


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Mmmmmmmmm!!!To the last post(69)


I think we've been down this path before... several pages back with NT.

How about "doggie"


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 3, 2002)

snoop


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 3, 2002)

sneak


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2002)

slink


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 3, 2002)

slinkee


----------



## Craft (Oct 3, 2002)

toy


----------



## lina (Oct 3, 2002)

Barney


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 3, 2002)

purple


----------



## lina (Oct 3, 2002)

jesus


----------



## Craft (Oct 3, 2002)

satan


----------



## lina (Oct 3, 2002)

devil


----------



## Craft (Oct 3, 2002)

horns


----------



## lina (Oct 3, 2002)

goat


----------



## Craft (Oct 3, 2002)

farm


----------



## lina (Oct 3, 2002)

manure


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

animals


----------



## lina (Oct 3, 2002)

cow


----------



## Craft (Oct 3, 2002)

milk


----------



## lina (Oct 3, 2002)

cereal


----------



## Craft (Oct 3, 2002)

breakfast


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

important


----------



## Craft (Oct 3, 2002)

Housefive? lol jk


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

ugh


----------



## Craft (Oct 3, 2002)

grunt


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

moan


----------



## Craft (Oct 3, 2002)

scream


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

yell


----------



## Craft (Oct 3, 2002)

shout


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2002)

whisper


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

soft


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2002)

silky


----------



## Craft (Oct 3, 2002)

lingerie


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2002)

sexy


----------



## Dero (Oct 3, 2002)

Mochy




Not the puppy!!!


----------



## Craft (Oct 3, 2002)

WORD association Dero, not NAME... WORD!


----------



## Dero (Oct 3, 2002)

HUH?
Mochy is not a word??????
She said "sexy" and the first WORD that popped to mind was...MOCHY 
 where's the rule book?


----------



## Craft (Oct 4, 2002)

oh I'm just harrassing you Dero, don't worry.


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

Ok then...where were we...
Sexy/Mochy...


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

Single!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2002)

Mochy!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

Beer


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2002)

tonight


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

dark


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2002)

me


----------



## Craft (Oct 4, 2002)

you


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2002)

them


----------



## Craft (Oct 4, 2002)

us


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2002)

gentlemen


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

GANG


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2002)

Kool&the


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

horndogs


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2002)

popcorn


----------



## Craft (Oct 4, 2002)

butter


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2002)

fat


----------



## Craft (Oct 4, 2002)

obese


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2002)

calories


----------



## Fade (Oct 4, 2002)

carbs


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

Beer


----------



## Craft (Oct 4, 2002)

alcohol


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

bad


----------



## Fade (Oct 4, 2002)

GOOD


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

lovin


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

lacking


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

deprived


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

temporarily


----------



## Fade (Oct 4, 2002)

yesterday


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

tonight


----------



## Fade (Oct 4, 2002)

Cool


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2002)

hot


----------



## Fade (Oct 4, 2002)

sweaty


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

sticky


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2002)

sweat


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)




----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2002)

24/7?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

wish


----------



## Fade (Oct 4, 2002)

lunchtime?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

almost


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2002)

speechless


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

bored


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

tired


----------



## Craft (Oct 4, 2002)

sleep


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2002)

awake


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

rarely


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

sex


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2002)

chandelier


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

light


----------



## Craft (Oct 4, 2002)

bulb


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

thought


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2002)

pattern


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

plaid


----------



## Craft (Oct 4, 2002)

ugly


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

Hell


----------



## Craft (Oct 4, 2002)

fire


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

SEX!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

(we always seem to end up back at sex  )

hot


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2002)

wax


----------



## irontime (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> (we always seem to end up back at sex  )


(I'm personally blaming you)


candle


----------



## Leslie (Oct 4, 2002)

cake


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2002)

pie


----------



## irontime (Oct 4, 2002)

beer


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

PARTY!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

exotic


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

Islands!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

bikini's


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

Grassskirts


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

hula hula


----------



## Craft (Oct 4, 2002)

tropical


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 4, 2002)

Relax


----------



## Craft (Oct 4, 2002)

comfort


----------



## lina (Oct 4, 2002)

Jammies


----------



## kuso (Oct 4, 2002)

bed


----------



## lina (Oct 4, 2002)

sleep


----------



## kuso (Oct 4, 2002)

morning


----------



## lina (Oct 4, 2002)

breath


----------



## kuso (Oct 4, 2002)

YUCK  ( completely ruined my trian of thought  )


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 4, 2002)

gargle


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 4, 2002)

i saved ya kuso!  (i think)


----------



## kuso (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i saved ya kuso!  (i think)




LMAO  gargle eh?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 4, 2002)

swallow


----------



## lina (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> swallow



seems like NG fixed it kuso!


----------



## lina (Oct 4, 2002)

choke


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 4, 2002)

gag


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 4, 2002)

(i may have just "unfixed" it) lol


----------



## lina (Oct 4, 2002)

emergency!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

911


----------



## kuso (Oct 4, 2002)

doctor


----------



## Craft (Oct 4, 2002)

dial


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

phone


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

me


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

you


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

Beauty!!!


----------



## kuso (Oct 4, 2002)

babe


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

who


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

ME???????


----------



## kuso (Oct 4, 2002)

IM.com


----------



## kuso (Oct 4, 2002)

ladies


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

LOTS!!!!


----------



## kuso (Oct 4, 2002)

of


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

GORGOUS


----------



## Craft (Oct 4, 2002)

stunning


----------



## kuso (Oct 4, 2002)

increadible


----------



## Craft (Oct 4, 2002)

fabulous


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

Salavatious...


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

Stunning


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

AMAZINGLY


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

BODATIOUS


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

SHWOUIIIIIIIING!!!!!!




(am I going solo here???)


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

Foxxy!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

momma


----------



## Fade (Oct 4, 2002)

yum


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

Pizza


----------



## Craft (Oct 4, 2002)

grease


----------



## Leslie (Oct 4, 2002)

Lightning


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

bolt


----------



## Craft (Oct 4, 2002)

thunder


----------



## Craft (Oct 4, 2002)

damnit, was too slow.


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

upright (to BF's Bolt)


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

don't worry


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

wart


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

gross


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

Anatomy!!!





(I meant worry wart,not the  KIND you're thinking of!!!Sorry.)


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

physiology


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

Psycologie




Oops Psycology


----------



## kuso (Oct 4, 2002)

fuck


----------



## Fade (Oct 4, 2002)

insane


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

Kus...Wrong thread...


----------



## kuso (Oct 4, 2002)

opps...sorry


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

crazy


----------



## Fade (Oct 4, 2002)

nuts


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

fuk


----------



## Fade (Oct 4, 2002)

me


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

no


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

yes


----------



## Craft (Oct 4, 2002)

answers


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

questions


----------



## Fade (Oct 4, 2002)

test?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

drug


----------



## Fade (Oct 4, 2002)

x


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

happy


----------



## kuso (Oct 4, 2002)

inxs


----------



## kuso (Oct 4, 2002)

too slow :roleyes:


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

So kill the damn dog already 

music


----------



## kuso (Oct 4, 2002)

Eh...give me a break  

beat


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

meat


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

off


----------



## kuso (Oct 4, 2002)

skid row


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

80's


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

Madonna


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

slut


----------



## Craft (Oct 4, 2002)

whore


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

post


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

(just b/c she isn't afraid of her sexuality you guys call her a slut???  Typical  )

mail


----------



## Craft (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> (just b/c she isn't afraid of her sexuality you guys call her a slut???  Typical  )



Hey now, I was simply responding to the word slut.


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

man


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

dude


----------



## Fade (Oct 4, 2002)

woman


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

there is a difference between not being afraid of your sexuality and being a slut. I realise that


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

hormonal


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

sleep


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

deprived


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

A slut is a person that sleeps with a lot of people... I think Warren Beatty has slept with 5 times more people then Madonna.

Goodnight


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> A slut is a person that sleeps with a lot of people... I think




so has Madonna slept with alot of people??


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 5, 2002)

goodmorning


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

food!


----------



## Dero (Oct 5, 2002)

Hungry


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

craving


----------



## Dero (Oct 5, 2002)

(just ) hungry!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

waffles...


----------



## Leslie (Oct 5, 2002)

FRENCH TOAST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

syrup!


----------



## Dero (Oct 5, 2002)

Maple


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

leaves


----------



## Dero (Oct 5, 2002)

ground


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

coffee


----------



## Dero (Oct 5, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

you'rewelcome


----------



## Craft (Oct 5, 2002)

manners


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

courteous


----------



## Dero (Oct 5, 2002)

Gentleman


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

burner!


----------



## Dero (Oct 5, 2002)

carwash


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

soap


----------



## Dero (Oct 5, 2002)

Sudds


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

bubbles


----------



## Dero (Oct 5, 2002)

Champagne


----------



## kuso (Oct 5, 2002)

strawberries


----------



## kuso (Oct 5, 2002)

cream


----------



## kuso (Oct 5, 2002)

oral


----------



## Fade (Oct 5, 2002)

sex


----------



## kuso (Oct 5, 2002)

wet


----------



## Fade (Oct 5, 2002)

sponge


----------



## kuso (Oct 5, 2002)

dripping


----------



## butterfly (Oct 5, 2002)

juices


----------



## kuso (Oct 5, 2002)

dribbling


----------



## butterfly (Oct 5, 2002)

idiot


----------



## Fade (Oct 5, 2002)

who?


----------



## Craft (Oct 5, 2002)

when?


----------



## Fade (Oct 5, 2002)

where?


----------



## Craft (Oct 5, 2002)

what?


----------



## Fade (Oct 5, 2002)

why?


----------



## Craft (Oct 5, 2002)

how?


----------



## Dero (Oct 5, 2002)

easily.


----------



## Fade (Oct 5, 2002)

right


----------



## Craft (Oct 5, 2002)

wrong


----------



## Dero (Oct 5, 2002)

possibly


----------



## Fade (Oct 5, 2002)

weird


----------



## Dero (Oct 5, 2002)

Thanks!!!!












Muhahaaaaaaahaaaahaaaa!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 6, 2002)

Congradulations


----------



## Dero (Oct 6, 2002)

first!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 6, 2002)

last


----------



## Craft (Oct 6, 2002)

loser


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 6, 2002)

ashamed


----------



## Craft (Oct 6, 2002)

embarrassed


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 6, 2002)

irrational.


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 6, 2002)

crazed.


----------



## Dero (Oct 6, 2002)

YOU?????????


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 6, 2002)

SOON


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 6, 2002)

Party!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 6, 2002)

HALLOWEEN


----------



## Dero (Oct 6, 2002)

on!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 6, 2002)

Bosswife


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 6, 2002)

pussywhipped!


----------



## Craft (Oct 6, 2002)

exciting!


----------



## Dero (Oct 6, 2002)

has2


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 6, 2002)

noballs?


----------



## Craft (Oct 6, 2002)

unfortunate


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 6, 2002)

blessed


----------



## Craft (Oct 6, 2002)

gifted


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 6, 2002)

ME


----------



## Craft (Oct 6, 2002)

agreed


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> ME


 proof?


----------



## Craft (Oct 6, 2002)

please


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 6, 2002)

CUM


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 6, 2002)

Here


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 6, 2002)

I-SHOW-U


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> I-SHOW-U


what


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 6, 2002)

everything


----------



## Fade (Oct 6, 2002)

wow


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> wow



understatement!


----------



## Fade (Oct 6, 2002)

Pics?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 6, 2002)

puh-lease???


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 6, 2002)

close ups


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 6, 2002)

detailed


----------



## Fade (Oct 6, 2002)

Now


----------



## Dero (Oct 6, 2002)

When?


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 6, 2002)

WHat


----------



## Fade (Oct 6, 2002)

NOW!!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 6, 2002)

maybe


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 6, 2002)

SOON!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 6, 2002)

definately!


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 6, 2002)

forsure


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 6, 2002)

dude!


----------



## david (Oct 6, 2002)

slave driver


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 6, 2002)

?


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 6, 2002)

what


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 6, 2002)

know


----------



## Dero (Oct 6, 2002)

ledge






Craft...Just for you.I am explaining the nature of this association!!
Know.............................ledge
Know............................ledge
Know...........................ledge
Know.....................ledge
Know..................ledge
Know...........ledge
Know......ledge
Know...ledge

Do I need to say more,get da picture?


But just in case.
Know..ledge
Know.ledge


You ready?
KNOWLEDGE!!!!!!

Yes!!!!You got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Craft (Oct 6, 2002)

cliff


----------



## Dero (Oct 6, 2002)

JUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Craft (Oct 6, 2002)

bounce


----------



## Dero (Oct 6, 2002)

laundry


----------



## Craft (Oct 6, 2002)

dirty


----------



## Dero (Oct 6, 2002)

Dozen


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 6, 2002)

eminem


----------



## Dero (Oct 6, 2002)

Rapper?


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 6, 2002)

Will Smith


----------



## Dero (Oct 6, 2002)

Will IT.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2002)

actor


----------



## Dero (Oct 6, 2002)

Lost




(I am)


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 6, 2002)

Cause


----------



## Dero (Oct 6, 2002)

Who?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Lost
> (I am)






You must have got your post in right before me


----------



## Dero (Oct 6, 2002)

Me????????????????





*Not to worry Moch!!!
It's sunday!!!*


----------



## Craft (Oct 6, 2002)

ok, I'm starting this over. Leave it up to Dero to f*ck things up!  

New word:

Great


----------



## Dero (Oct 6, 2002)

Big!


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 6, 2002)

shoes


----------



## Craft (Oct 6, 2002)

large


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 6, 2002)

fries


----------



## Dero (Oct 6, 2002)

Ketchup


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 6, 2002)

good


----------



## Dero (Oct 6, 2002)

homemade


----------



## Craft (Oct 6, 2002)

soup


----------



## david (Oct 6, 2002)

Beef parts


----------



## Craft (Oct 6, 2002)

try to keep it to ONE word, hence word association. hehe

ummm Beef parts?

Cow


----------



## david (Oct 6, 2002)

Tripe


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 7, 2002)

trivial


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 7, 2002)

antidisestablishmentantarianism!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

sex!?!?!


----------



## Fade (Oct 7, 2002)

oral


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

dentist


----------



## Fade (Oct 7, 2002)

drill


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

construction


----------



## Fade (Oct 7, 2002)

erection


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

building


----------



## kuso (Oct 7, 2002)

brick


----------



## Fade (Oct 7, 2002)

cement


----------



## kuso (Oct 7, 2002)

dentist


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

chair


----------



## Fade (Oct 7, 2002)

drill


----------



## kuso (Oct 7, 2002)

her


----------



## Fade (Oct 7, 2002)

ok


----------



## Leslie (Oct 7, 2002)

no way


----------



## kuso (Oct 7, 2002)

Why?


----------



## Fade (Oct 7, 2002)

Butterfly


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

yummy!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 7, 2002)

hot babe


----------



## kuso (Oct 7, 2002)

Bird?!?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

cage


----------



## Leslie (Oct 7, 2002)

whips


----------



## kuso (Oct 7, 2002)

chains


----------



## Leslie (Oct 7, 2002)

bicycle? lol


----------



## kuso (Oct 7, 2002)

riding


----------



## Fade (Oct 7, 2002)

humping


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

Mrs.NT


----------



## kuso (Oct 7, 2002)

babe


----------



## Fade (Oct 7, 2002)

pig

(from the movie Babe)


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

bacon


----------



## kuso (Oct 7, 2002)

pork


----------



## Leslie (Oct 7, 2002)

pig


----------



## kuso (Oct 7, 2002)

Bacon?


----------



## Leslie (Oct 7, 2002)

lard


----------



## kuso (Oct 7, 2002)

ass


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

round


----------



## Leslie (Oct 7, 2002)

boob


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

leslie's


----------



## kuso (Oct 7, 2002)

legs


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

grrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## kuso (Oct 7, 2002)

bite


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

foreplay


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2002)

musthave


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 7, 2002)

anytime


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 7, 2002)

anywere!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

Tacoma?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 7, 2002)

whynot?


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

here


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 7, 2002)

there


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

everywhere


----------



## lina (Oct 7, 2002)

nowhere


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

somewhere


----------



## lina (Oct 7, 2002)

anywhere!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

sex?


----------



## lina (Oct 7, 2002)

(huh? sex ....from anywhere?!)






   ecstasy


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 7, 2002)

awesome


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

superb


----------



## Craft (Oct 7, 2002)

incredible


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 7, 2002)

BjUaFyF


(Wow talk about setting myself up for a beating, ah well )


----------



## Craft (Oct 7, 2002)

gay


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 7, 2002)

Craft


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2002)

Awesome!


----------



## Craft (Oct 7, 2002)

lol you bastard.

Ummmm...

Straight!


----------



## Craft (Oct 7, 2002)

ok go with butterflies response...


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Awesome!



BF's Legs


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Craft *_
> ok go with butterflies response...



lol screwing up yer thread craft!!!!!


----------



## Craft (Oct 7, 2002)

oh a smart ass huh


----------



## Craft (Oct 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> 
> 
> BF's Legs



tiny


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 7, 2002)

Crafts penis


(Dumbass )


----------



## Craft (Oct 7, 2002)

damnit, its supposed to be a WORD, not WORDS! Sheesh I tell you, some people....


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 7, 2002)

hey i've been good but I couldn't resist that one!!!!!!!


----------



## Craft (Oct 7, 2002)

ok shall I start this over? AGAIN!?

new


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

old


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 7, 2002)

Food


(cleaning out my fridge today  )


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

pizza


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 7, 2002)

Tasty


----------



## Leslie (Oct 7, 2002)

CAKE


----------



## Craft (Oct 7, 2002)

sugar


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

whips


----------



## Leslie (Oct 7, 2002)

cream


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2002)

ice


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

frozen


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

cooler


----------



## Craft (Oct 7, 2002)

cold


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

here


----------



## Craft (Oct 7, 2002)

there


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

somewhere


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 7, 2002)

Everywhere


----------



## Dero (Oct 7, 2002)

Iglooland.


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

Africa


----------



## Dero (Oct 7, 2002)

HOT!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2002)

Sunny


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2002)

bright


----------



## Craft (Oct 7, 2002)

sun


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2002)

moon


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 7, 2002)

star


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2002)

Vin Deisel


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 7, 2002)

XXX


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 7, 2002)

Moonshine


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2002)

drunk


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 7, 2002)

staggering


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 7, 2002)

puke


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2002)

no sex


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

no love


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2002)

no life


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 7, 2002)

no fun


----------



## Dero (Oct 7, 2002)

boring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2002)

dull


----------



## Dero (Oct 7, 2002)

Morosse


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

what?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2002)

BYE!


----------



## Dero (Oct 7, 2002)

Going?


----------



## Craft (Oct 7, 2002)

gone


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

crazee


----------



## Craft (Oct 7, 2002)

wild


----------



## Dero (Oct 7, 2002)

thing.


----------



## david (Oct 7, 2002)

monster


----------



## Craft (Oct 8, 2002)

hairy


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

fuzzy


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

wuzzy


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

Wuzza


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

Bear!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

Cuddly


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

AROUSED


----------



## Craft (Oct 8, 2002)

excited


----------



## Leslie (Oct 8, 2002)

sleep


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

Missionary


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Missionary



tempting

La'
   Redsol1


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

Entreating


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Entreating



Begging

la'
  Redsol1


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

spanking


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2002)

paddle


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> paddle



ping-pong


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

Garters..


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2002)

lingerie


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> lingerie



foreplay


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

playmates


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> playmates



playboy


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

Stephanie Gingrech!!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

SOOO HOT!!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

WET


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> SOOO HOT!!!!



Reverse


----------



## Adidas (Oct 8, 2002)

Back


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 8, 2002)

cowgirl


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

cowpoke


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> cowpoke



beastiality


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

GROSS


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

Turn around


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Turn around



stalker


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

Restraining Order


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Restraining Order



bad boy
(this is getting a bit to Freudian)


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

Ex husband


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

( I prefer Pavlov over Freud anyday!)


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Ex husband



gone


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

goodbye


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 8, 2002)

later


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

KAPOW!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2002)

batman


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

robin


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

Boo-Yah!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2002)

bam-bam


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

Bootay!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2002)

spank!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

spittle


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)




----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2002)

spittlebug


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> spittlebug



goosebumps


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2002)

chill


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> chill



calm


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2002)

relaxed


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 8, 2002)

smooth


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2002)

scotch


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 8, 2002)

whiskey


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2002)

coke


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 8, 2002)

icecubes


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

expensive


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 8, 2002)

free


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

pleasures


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

sex


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 8, 2002)

intreaguing (bad spelling i know)


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2002)

threesomes


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> threesomes



jelousy


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2002)

green


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

$$$$$$$$$money$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Fade (Oct 8, 2002)

hooker?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 8, 2002)

pimp


----------



## Fade (Oct 8, 2002)

pimple


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

expensive


----------



## Craft (Oct 8, 2002)

cheap


----------



## Fade (Oct 8, 2002)

whore


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

post


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2002)

man


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

dogs


----------



## Fade (Oct 8, 2002)

cats


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2002)

jazz


----------



## Fade (Oct 8, 2002)

industrial


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

kewl


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2002)

rap


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

Speed


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> rap



weak


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

fast


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

meeting


----------



## Fade (Oct 8, 2002)

eating


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

pizza?


----------



## kuso (Oct 8, 2002)

pineapple.


----------



## Fade (Oct 8, 2002)

done


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

dinner


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2002)

dessert


----------



## Fade (Oct 8, 2002)

food


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

soon...


----------



## Fade (Oct 8, 2002)

moon


----------



## kuso (Oct 8, 2002)

ass


----------



## Fade (Oct 8, 2002)

gas


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

stench


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

smell


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

good!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 8, 2002)

bad


----------



## Craft (Oct 8, 2002)

punishment


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)




----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

Promises...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

words


----------



## irontime (Oct 8, 2002)

lies


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

hipe


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

False


----------



## Craft (Oct 8, 2002)

true


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 8, 2002)

honesty


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2002)

integrity


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

Humility.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 8, 2002)

invinsability


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

transparent



(invisibility)or(invincibality)????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 8, 2002)

translucent

no not invisibility he one where your like immortal lol i can't spell lol


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

Liquid



*You going to listen to a frenchman about correct spelling? *


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 8, 2002)

soda





> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Liquid
> 
> *You going to listen to a frenchman about correct spelling? *


 hell you studied the language


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

Fuzz




*Butt it's a second language!!!*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 8, 2002)

wuzzy 





* 2nd 1st? whats the difference


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

bear



*Hmmm,might be right!!!*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 8, 2002)

nohair



*really? that'd be a first


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

brazilian 




*First for everything*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 8, 2002)

ju-jitsu 



*quite amazing! isn't it?


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

Theriault


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 8, 2002)

movie


----------



## david (Oct 8, 2002)

Pfeiffer


----------



## Craft (Oct 8, 2002)

production


----------



## Craft (Oct 8, 2002)

errr.... I was late on that one.


----------



## david (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Craft *_
> production



Quantity


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 8, 2002)

quality


----------



## david (Oct 9, 2002)

Mercedes


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Mercedes



porn-star


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 9, 2002)

Hollywood


----------



## david (Oct 9, 2002)

California


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 9, 2002)

FLORIDA


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 9, 2002)

SUNSHINE!




( I have the day off going to go take a nap now.. ciao...)


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> SUNSHINE!
> 
> 
> ...



sunburn


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 9, 2002)

suntan


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

melanoma


----------



## kffulche (Oct 9, 2002)

Malignant


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

bad


----------



## kffulche (Oct 9, 2002)

sad


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 9, 2002)

rad


----------



## kffulche (Oct 9, 2002)

Me


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

her


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 9, 2002)

playboy


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

hef


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 9, 2002)

da'man


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

old


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

wrinkles


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

Old motherfuker


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 9, 2002)

withered


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 9, 2002)

leather


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 9, 2002)

chaps


----------



## Leslie (Oct 9, 2002)

stick LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 9, 2002)

mud


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 9, 2002)

goop


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 9, 2002)

superglue


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 9, 2002)

krazy


----------



## Craft (Oct 9, 2002)

mental


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

boss


----------



## Dero (Oct 9, 2002)

door


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> door



GUnslinger


----------



## Dero (Oct 9, 2002)

sherrif


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 9, 2002)

warrant


----------



## Dero (Oct 9, 2002)

Legal?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

jail


----------



## Dero (Oct 9, 2002)

bird


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 9, 2002)

freedom


----------



## Dero (Oct 9, 2002)

Bike


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 9, 2002)

mountains


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 9, 2002)

pain!!!!!


(for all those who don't understand the association, I like dero bike, I just tend to fall off mine more )


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> pain!!!!!
> 
> 
> (for all those who don't understand the association, I like dero bike, I just tend to fall off mine more )



Squats!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

puke


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> puke



vodka


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2002)

STOLI!!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> STOLI!!!!






*Pssssssssssssst,Mochy!!!what is a STOLI???*


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

Isn't it a type of vodka 

... RUM


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 9, 2002)

Malibu(rum)


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2002)

Yup its Vodka and my favorite one to say the least.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Malibu(rum)



Bacardi (my second fav)


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

Captain Morgans


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

Everclear too.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 9, 2002)

Greyhound


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 9, 2002)

Races


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

car


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 9, 2002)

viper


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

Kevins


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 9, 2002)

< --- jealous


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 9, 2002)

green


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

purple


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 9, 2002)

saphire


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

diamond


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2002)

stone


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 9, 2002)

cold


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 9, 2002)

rough


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

jagged


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 9, 2002)

rock


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 9, 2002)

old


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

ancient


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 9, 2002)

historic


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

weathered


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

top


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2002)

bottom


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

doggie


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

style


----------



## kuso (Oct 9, 2002)

80`s lol


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

Duran Duran


----------



## kuso (Oct 9, 2002)

gay


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

IT


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

happy


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

agree


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

deordorant


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

sure


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 9, 2002)

decisive


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

unwaivering


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

incontrovertible


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> incontrovertible


...hold on a sec...gotta go look that up in a dictionary...


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

discombobulate


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

Upset


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

mad


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 9, 2002)

faderocks


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

myworld


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

fadescool


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

fadesgoofy


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 9, 2002)

articulate


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

eloquent


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

shambles


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

phoney


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

fake


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

boobs


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

silicone


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

caulk


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

cock?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

valley


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

tits


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

puppies


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

hill




> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> cock?



 the stuff for pluming and stuff


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> puppies



kittins


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> the stuff for pluming and stuff


Duh


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

smirk


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

sneer


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

laugh


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 9, 2002)

jolly


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

green


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 9, 2002)

giant


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 9, 2002)

huge


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 9, 2002)

vegetables


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

cucumbers


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 9, 2002)

crunchy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

chewy


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

peanutbutter!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

jam


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 9, 2002)

sandwhiches


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

stuck


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 9, 2002)

in


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

mudd


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 9, 2002)

wrestling


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 9, 2002)

babes


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

bikinis


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

g-strings


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 9, 2002)

floss


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

toothbrush


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

mentadent


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 9, 2002)

mouthwash


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

toothpaste


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 9, 2002)

food


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

pasta


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 9, 2002)

limp


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 9, 2002)

noodles


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

meatballs


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 9, 2002)

beef


----------



## Dero (Oct 9, 2002)

sub


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 9, 2002)

way


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

jared


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 9, 2002)

commercials


----------



## Dero (Oct 9, 2002)

money$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

tv


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

food


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 9, 2002)

dinner


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 9, 2002)

candlelight


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

suductive


----------



## Dero (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> suductive





Pssst Flipper...Seductive!!!from to seduce 



-Please!!!!


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 9, 2002)

romance


----------



## Dero (Oct 9, 2002)

Adventure


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

sex






> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 there goes my mind again


----------



## Dero (Oct 9, 2002)

NOTHANX


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

wasn't askin


----------



## Dero (Oct 9, 2002)

PHEW!!!


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 9, 2002)

relief


----------



## Dero (Oct 9, 2002)

Tension


----------



## david (Oct 9, 2002)

pain


----------



## david (Oct 9, 2002)

pleasure


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

fun


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2002)

laugh


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

cry


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2002)

sad


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

mad


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2002)

pissed


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

angry


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2002)

calm


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 9, 2002)

breeze


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2002)

gust


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 9, 2002)

wind


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2002)

storm


----------



## david (Oct 9, 2002)

hurricane


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2002)

twister


----------



## david (Oct 9, 2002)

dots


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 9, 2002)

candy


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2002)

chocolate


----------



## Dero (Oct 9, 2002)

Fondue


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

moose (?)


----------



## Dero (Oct 9, 2002)

Hair


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2002)

Spelling is Mousse, leave it to a female to know desserts.

OK my word

CHEESECAKE


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

Jeeze it was a joke - get it?  LOL!  OK, my word is...

LEGS!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

thighs


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Jeeze it was a joke - get it?  LOL!  OK, my word is...
> 
> LEGS!


I know I was j/k as well!  My word is:

Turkey


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

BREAST!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

booty!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

MOCHY!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

sexy!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

HOT!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

drop-dead-gorgious


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

(Psst Crash - you're cheating!)

Sung-Hi


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

Shang-hi



> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> (Psst Crash - you're cheating!)



litlle old me cheat?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

Infidelity?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

whore


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

slut!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

bitch


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

DOG!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

Pussy


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

Shaved!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

smooth


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

ride


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

bumpy


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

road


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

freeway


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> freeway



Del Sol!


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

Viper


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Viper



impotent


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

I see you've never driven one.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Redsol1 *_
> 
> 
> impotent



limp dick! limp dick!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2002)

notme!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

hamburger

(had to find a new word...am hungry....go figure..)


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I see you've never driven one.



Nope, don't want to. Anything that takes 12 valves and 8 to 10 leaters to produce 800hp doesn't interest me.

Now a Skyline on the other hand..... 

La'
   Redsol1


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hamburger
> 
> (had to find a new word...am hungry....go figure..)


 
Sushi


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

bait


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2002)

jail


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Redsol1 *_
> 
> 
> Nope, don't want to. Anything that takes 12 valves and 8 to 10 leaters to produce 800hp doesn't interest me.
> ...


Vipers are 450hp naturally aspirated

A GTR can't do that naturally aspirated and the engine still be reliable. I like them, don't get me wrong.

Turbo charge a Viper and you have a mean car.


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> Vipers are 450hp naturally aspirated
> 
> ...



Hmmm..  i thought a V had more HP than that. Still, you're looking at a V10 engine to produce 450, while a Skyline R32 produces 375hp from a V6. I like the body styling on the V, but the engine design is so antiquated.

Oh well, just my oppinion.

La'
   Redsol1


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> jail



Lolita


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2002)

sexy


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

desireable


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2002)

mochy_Leslie_BF_P_w8_eri_fg_NB


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

absoloutely!


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Redsol1 *_
> 
> 
> Hmmm..  i thought a V had more HP than that. Still, you're looking at a V10 engine to produce 450, while a Skyline R32 produces 375hp from a V6. I like the body styling on the V, but the engine design is so antiquated.
> ...


Yeah but it's still NA. I've seen two turbo charged Vipers one made 850hp the other made 1100.

 To make the 10 less antiquated you're looking at increasing the size/width of the engine. Look at the overhead cam Mustang engines. They look huge but they're still just a 4.6l.

I'm not a die hard "no replacement for displacement" guy. Hell, I had a 4 door Neon that I auto crossed and it ran in the high 14s in the quarter.

I like all performance cars. I'm concidering the EVO when it comes to the US.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

What's all the car talk crap doing in here  ...isn't it bad enough I have to listen to this stuff at home 

Go start a "car talk" thread in Open Chat...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> absoloutely!


positively


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

not


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> What's all the car talk crap doing in here  ...isn't it bad enough I have to listen to this stuff at home
> 
> Go start a "car talk" thread in Open Chat...



  forgive us mistress butterfly of the fire hair   
we are but simple men!

La'
   Redsol1


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> not



Gettin any tonight


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

Not


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

funny


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

Redsol1


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Redsol1



Laughing


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 10, 2002)

his


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 10, 2002)

ass


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 10, 2002)

off!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_



Ok let's start this off again!

Oral


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

sex


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

please!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2002)

manners


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

mannerisms


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> mannerisms



quirks


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

peculiar


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2002)

odd


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

curious


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> curious



nosey


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

obnoxious


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2002)

NT


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

sweetie


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 10, 2002)

pie


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

fadesbird


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

firebird


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2002)

transam


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 10, 2002)

highschool


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

prom


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 10, 2002)

PARTAY!!


( for my prom night one of our friends dads actually allowed us after partying to use his boat!! it had 2 bedrooms and a full kitchen.. it was gorgeous and YOU know how bad we got on that night!!we stayed on it for 2 days!! out on the hudson river..  )


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2002)

weekend


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 10, 2002)

PLAYDATES!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

appointment


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

pedicure


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

jungle rot!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 10, 2002)

manicure

(thanks B I forgot I have a nail appt tomorrow.. maybe I will get a pedicure too.. its been a month I need one.. well okay I WANT one.. )


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

me too.....


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2002)

_me too_


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

U2


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

spyplane


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2002)

threesome

Burner beat me to this ... 

JamesBond


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

007


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

Q


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2002)

John


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

What?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

Where?


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

When?


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> When?



NOW


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

again?


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

Sure


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 10, 2002)

huh?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

confused


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

discombobulated (again)


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

discontinued


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

wait


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

go


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

went


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

gone


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

bye


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2002)

bi


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

tri


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

tres


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2002)

french


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

fry


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

stir


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

rice


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2002)

grease


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

crisco


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

lube..


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

anal


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

cavity


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2002)

pain


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

hemerroid


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> pain



inlaws


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 10, 2002)

history


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

European


----------



## Dero (Oct 10, 2002)

far


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

out


----------



## Dero (Oct 10, 2002)

side.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

top


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 10, 2002)

gun


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

barel


----------



## Dero (Oct 10, 2002)

HATE!!!



*hate guns*


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

love

*love women!*


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

war


----------



## Dero (Oct 10, 2002)

SUCKS


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

blows


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 10, 2002)

chunks


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

pieces


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

of eight


----------



## Dero (Oct 10, 2002)

Sixteen


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

candles


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 10, 2002)

wax


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

legs


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

mr zoggs


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

who?


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

what?


----------



## Dero (Oct 10, 2002)

nobody


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

loves


----------



## Dero (Oct 10, 2002)

turnips


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

or


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

vegetable


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2002)

or...


----------



## Dero (Oct 10, 2002)

broccoli???


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

raw


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

gas?


----------



## Dero (Oct 10, 2002)

stench...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

sewage!
(later,  shift change Gotta go!)


----------



## Craft (Oct 10, 2002)

disgusting


----------



## Dero (Oct 10, 2002)

Revolting!!!


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

AL QAEDA


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

rotten


----------



## Craft (Oct 10, 2002)

stench


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2002)

smell


----------



## Craft (Oct 10, 2002)

sniff


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 10, 2002)

snort


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

Cocaine


----------



## Leslie (Oct 10, 2002)

white


----------



## Craft (Oct 10, 2002)

black


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2002)

night


----------



## Dero (Oct 10, 2002)

stars


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 10, 2002)

stripes


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

red


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

white


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

blue


----------



## seyone (Oct 10, 2002)

balls


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

Basketballs


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

footballs


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

futbol


----------



## seyone (Oct 10, 2002)

footloose


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

bacon


----------



## seyone (Oct 10, 2002)

cops


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

donut


----------



## seyone (Oct 10, 2002)

glazed


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 11, 2002)

eyes


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

crotch


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

PANTS


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

panties


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 11, 2002)

silk


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

cotton


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 11, 2002)

long-johns


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

small thongs


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 11, 2002)

itsybitsy


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

microkini


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

dental floss


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

Gingivitis


----------



## butterfly (Oct 11, 2002)

gross


----------



## Dero (Oct 11, 2002)

petite


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

small


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> small



penis


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

Not


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 11, 2002)

small?


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

Nope


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Nope



Afermative


----------



## seyone (Oct 11, 2002)

action


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

lights


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

camera!


----------



## seyone (Oct 11, 2002)

pictures


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 11, 2002)

playboy


----------



## butterfly (Oct 11, 2002)

playGIRL!!!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

Hefner


----------



## butterfly (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> playGIRL!!!


hardbods


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

female


----------



## butterfly (Oct 11, 2002)

MALES!!!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

FEMALES!!!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

BABES


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> BABES



hooties


----------



## butterfly (Oct 11, 2002)

hooters


----------



## irontime (Oct 11, 2002)

butterfly!


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

yup


----------



## butterfly (Oct 11, 2002)

where do you go with "yup"


----------



## butterfly (Oct 11, 2002)

yep


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

yop


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 11, 2002)

yogurt


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

acidophilous (sp)


----------



## Leslie (Oct 11, 2002)

yeast


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 11, 2002)

rise


----------



## Leslie (Oct 11, 2002)

fall


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 11, 2002)

for


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 11, 2002)

nothing


----------



## Leslie (Oct 11, 2002)

tummy


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 11, 2002)

normal


----------



## Leslie (Oct 11, 2002)

ME


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 11, 2002)

thirsty


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 11, 2002)

not!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 11, 2002)

working


----------



## butterfly (Oct 11, 2002)

playing


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

alot


----------



## butterfly (Oct 11, 2002)

many


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

mucho


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 11, 2002)

grande


----------



## butterfly (Oct 11, 2002)

HUGE


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 11, 2002)

breasts


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 11, 2002)

silicone


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 11, 2002)

enhanced


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 11, 2002)

BIG


----------



## Craft (Oct 11, 2002)

huge


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

holmes


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 11, 2002)

house


----------



## Dero (Oct 11, 2002)

'hood


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

Sweater


----------



## Dero (Oct 11, 2002)

deoderant.


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

tampons


----------



## Dero (Oct 11, 2002)

cotton


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

candy


----------



## Dero (Oct 11, 2002)

XXXXXXXXXsugarXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 11, 2002)

sweet


----------



## Dero (Oct 11, 2002)

Nutten


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 11, 2002)

almond


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

Nuts


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 11, 2002)

squirls


----------



## Fade (Oct 11, 2002)

rats


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 11, 2002)

mice


----------



## Dero (Oct 11, 2002)

puddycat


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 11, 2002)

dog


----------



## Dero (Oct 11, 2002)

house


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 11, 2002)

home


----------



## Dero (Oct 11, 2002)

land


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 11, 2002)

water


----------



## Dero (Oct 11, 2002)

saline


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 11, 2002)

bactine


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

bactine?


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> saline




Implants?


----------



## seyone (Oct 11, 2002)

breasts


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

chicken


----------



## seyone (Oct 11, 2002)

wings


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

eagle


----------



## seyone (Oct 11, 2002)

bald


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

shaven


----------



## seyone (Oct 11, 2002)

razor


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

Ramon


----------



## Craft (Oct 11, 2002)

name


----------



## seyone (Oct 11, 2002)

scott hall


----------



## Craft (Oct 11, 2002)

person


----------



## seyone (Oct 11, 2002)

place


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

South Beach


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

Puerto Vallarta


----------



## Craft (Oct 11, 2002)

vacation


----------



## seyone (Oct 11, 2002)

holiday


----------



## lina (Oct 12, 2002)

Christmas


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

SANTA


----------



## Fade (Oct 12, 2002)

Clause


----------



## Dero (Oct 12, 2002)

court


----------



## Fade (Oct 12, 2002)

Judge


----------



## Dero (Oct 12, 2002)

Quarters


----------



## Fade (Oct 12, 2002)

Dollars


----------



## Dero (Oct 12, 2002)

anything


----------



## Fade (Oct 12, 2002)

nothing


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

something


----------



## Dero (Oct 12, 2002)

Mine?


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

yours


----------



## Dero (Oct 12, 2002)

Thanx!!!


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome


----------



## Dero (Oct 12, 2002)

Noprobs'


----------



## Craft (Oct 12, 2002)

"noprobs" I tell ya dero, always comin up with new words. 

ok new word:

bonsai


----------



## Dero (Oct 12, 2002)

scisors


----------



## Craft (Oct 12, 2002)

cutting


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

abs


----------



## Craft (Oct 12, 2002)

muscle


----------



## kuso (Oct 12, 2002)

steak


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

french fries


----------



## Craft (Oct 12, 2002)

greasy


----------



## kuso (Oct 12, 2002)

hair


----------



## Dero (Oct 12, 2002)

ball!!!


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

MAyonaisse


----------



## Dero (Oct 12, 2002)

Chicken








*just wondering,from ball to mayo,how?*


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

Ralph Macchio


----------



## Dero (Oct 12, 2002)

Fonzi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Craft (Oct 12, 2002)

show


----------



## Dero (Oct 12, 2002)

tell


----------



## Craft (Oct 12, 2002)

speak


----------



## Dero (Oct 12, 2002)

Aimlessly


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

nonthingness


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2002)

phil collins


----------



## Craft (Oct 12, 2002)

WORD ASSOCIATION..... *WORD*

sheesh I tell ya. 

new word: crazy


----------



## david (Oct 13, 2002)

lady


----------



## lina (Oct 13, 2002)

gentleman


----------



## Dero (Oct 13, 2002)

attention


----------



## david (Oct 13, 2002)

getter


----------



## Dero (Oct 13, 2002)

bringer
 





*Hi Crash*


----------



## david (Oct 13, 2002)

Cringe


----------



## lina (Oct 13, 2002)

dislike


----------



## Dero (Oct 13, 2002)

rain!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 13, 2002)

SNOW!


----------



## Dero (Oct 13, 2002)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!! 









*you sure know how to hit a guy!!!*


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 13, 2002)

Mad?


----------



## Dero (Oct 13, 2002)

disapointed






*not at you*


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 13, 2002)

Frustrated


----------



## Dero (Oct 13, 2002)

change...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 13, 2002)

Quarters?


----------



## Dero (Oct 13, 2002)

pinball


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 13, 2002)

Wizzard!


----------



## Dero (Oct 13, 2002)

John


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 13, 2002)

Bathroom?


----------



## Dero (Oct 13, 2002)

stinky...






*but I meant Elton John*goodnight...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 13, 2002)

mmafiter?


*understand - gotta go myself - actually have work to do!*


----------



## david (Oct 13, 2002)

crash


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

pain


----------



## kuso (Oct 14, 2002)

pleasure


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

vacation!


----------



## kuso (Oct 14, 2002)

sun


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

galaxy


----------



## kuso (Oct 14, 2002)

spaced out


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

hippie


----------



## kuso (Oct 14, 2002)

gypsie


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2002)

needles


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

thread


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> thread



Post


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 14, 2002)

cereal


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

honey comb


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 14, 2002)

wheaties


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

champions


----------



## Fade (Oct 14, 2002)

olympic


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 14, 2002)

bar


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

fly


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2002)

spanish


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

conquistador


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2002)

burrito


----------



## butterfly (Oct 14, 2002)

fajita


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

caliente!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 14, 2002)

queso


----------



## Dero (Oct 14, 2002)

*psssssssst B.,what is quesso?*


----------



## butterfly (Oct 14, 2002)

queso = cheese... as in a Mexican spicy cheese dip.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 14, 2002)

salsa


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> salsa



Samba


----------



## Stacey (Oct 14, 2002)

hungry


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

tostitos


----------



## Stacey (Oct 14, 2002)

stop!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 14, 2002)

Go


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

alto!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 14, 2002)

dorks


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

studs!
    

(oh, and just for you, Ms. P_
Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..Food..)


----------



## Stacey (Oct 14, 2002)

OMG!!! U SUCK!! I'm glad I'm going home now..BYE! 

lol


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

something I said?


I just had my chicken lunch....very much tasty......want some?


Drive safely, c-ya tomorrow!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> studs!


Fade, TP, Prince...


----------



## Dero (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> something I said?
> 
> 
> ...






*Hmmmmm,what you trying to do Burner,clear da board???*
What is the last word in this game?
Wait 'til Craft see's this,he'll have your head on a platter. 
It was nice knowing ya


----------



## Dero (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Fade, TP, Prince...


Wifters


----------



## butterfly (Oct 14, 2002)

weights


----------



## Dero (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> queso = cheese... as in a Mexican spicy cheese dip.





*thanks B*


----------



## Dero (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> weights


Heavy!!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2002)

grotesque


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

obese


----------



## Dero (Oct 14, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

giving


----------



## Dero (Oct 14, 2002)

BURP!!!!!




*'xcuse me*


----------



## butterfly (Oct 14, 2002)

gross


----------



## Dero (Oct 14, 2002)

sorry


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 14, 2002)

remorse


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 14, 2002)

regret


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

forget


----------



## butterfly (Oct 14, 2002)

remind


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

rerun


----------



## butterfly (Oct 14, 2002)

rewind


----------



## Dero (Oct 14, 2002)

slowly


----------



## kuso (Oct 14, 2002)

smoothly


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

soundly


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2002)

whisping


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

yelling


----------



## butterfly (Oct 14, 2002)

screaming


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

moaing


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2002)

(is that moaning or moo-ing???)

groaning


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

(moaning)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

grunting


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2002)

orgasming


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

disapointment


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 14, 2002)

small?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

huge


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 14, 2002)

Wish?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

reality


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 14, 2002)

SUCKS!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

BLOWS!!!!!

(truer words have never been spoken)


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 14, 2002)

Whale?

(I hear ya'!)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

blue

(reality sucks, should be my new sig)


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 14, 2002)

Dog!

(that's my dog's name! - Blue, that is)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

cat 

( iwas gonna say reality sux is a pretty strange dogs name)


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 14, 2002)

Pussy!

(can you imagine calling your dog...  REALITY SUCKS...  come here boy!)  LOL!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 14, 2002)

boobs!!! 



(yelling reality sucks out the door at nigt )


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 15, 2002)

*ERI' !!!!*


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

babe!


----------



## david (Oct 15, 2002)

sweetie


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 15, 2002)

Princess


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

diana


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2002)

bubblely


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

champaigne


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 15, 2002)

OJ


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

liar


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2002)

murderer


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 15, 2002)

truth


----------



## irontime (Oct 15, 2002)

lie


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2002)

Deceive


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 15, 2002)

adultery


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

home wrecker


----------



## irontime (Oct 15, 2002)

slut


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

easy


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 15, 2002)

NT!


----------



## irontime (Oct 15, 2002)

hot wife


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2002)

funny


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 15, 2002)

Cosby


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

pudding


----------



## irontime (Oct 15, 2002)

chocolate


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

hershey's


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2002)

milk


----------



## irontime (Oct 15, 2002)

cow


(ya I know, everyone was expecting me to say 'breast', but I know where that is going  )


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

moo


----------



## irontime (Oct 15, 2002)

moo moo


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2002)

dress


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

undress


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2002)

nude


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

preferred


----------



## Fade (Oct 15, 2002)

needed


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2002)

must


----------



## ZECH (Oct 15, 2002)

have


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

wish


----------



## Fade (Oct 15, 2002)

granted


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

genie


----------



## Fade (Oct 15, 2002)

magic


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

sorceror


----------



## Fade (Oct 15, 2002)

wizard


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

Oz


----------



## Fade (Oct 15, 2002)

Munchkins


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

kids


----------



## ZECH (Oct 15, 2002)

YELLOW


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

snow


----------



## Fade (Oct 15, 2002)

MELLOW


----------



## Leslie (Oct 15, 2002)

movies


----------



## Fade (Oct 15, 2002)

dirty


----------



## Leslie (Oct 15, 2002)

smelly


----------



## Fade (Oct 15, 2002)

underwear


----------



## ZECH (Oct 15, 2002)

none


----------



## Leslie (Oct 15, 2002)

ever


----------



## Fade (Oct 15, 2002)

thong


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2002)

lacey


----------



## Dero (Oct 15, 2002)

sexy


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2002)

leather


----------



## Dero (Oct 15, 2002)

Moooooooooo!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> ever



...wait. now just wait a damn minute...can we go back to this,please?
I need a second here to gather my thoughts.....hold...on.....

leslie...going...commando........

whew! Ok, back to the game....


moo?
Then...
steak!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 15, 2002)

food


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2002)

filet


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 15, 2002)

fish


----------



## Dero (Oct 15, 2002)

tartar


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 15, 2002)

sauce


----------



## Dero (Oct 15, 2002)

Hollandaise


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

christmas


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 15, 2002)

trees


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2002)

oak


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 15, 2002)

Arnold


----------



## Arnold (Oct 15, 2002)

bicep


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 15, 2002)

tricep


----------



## Arnold (Oct 15, 2002)

arm


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

horse shoe


----------



## Arnold (Oct 15, 2002)

game


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

over


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 15, 2002)

there


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

where


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 15, 2002)

behind


----------



## Arnold (Oct 15, 2002)

ass


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

mule


----------



## franco (Oct 15, 2002)

work


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

tedious


----------



## franco (Oct 15, 2002)

patience


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

wisdom


----------



## irontime (Oct 15, 2002)

old


----------



## franco (Oct 15, 2002)

woman


----------



## irontime (Oct 15, 2002)

butterfly


----------



## ZECH (Oct 15, 2002)

Fade's


----------



## irontime (Oct 15, 2002)

gonna


----------



## irontime (Oct 15, 2002)

hurt


----------



## irontime (Oct 15, 2002)

me!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 15, 2002)

Bad!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 15, 2002)

monkey


----------



## Craft (Oct 15, 2002)

jungle


----------



## Dero (Oct 15, 2002)

Green


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 15, 2002)

Eggs


----------



## Dero (Oct 15, 2002)

green


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 15, 2002)

Ham


----------



## Dero (Oct 15, 2002)

Dr.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Dr.



WHAT?


----------



## Dero (Oct 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> WHAT?


Zeuss





*the author of Green Eggs and green Ham*


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 15, 2002)

(Ohhhhh, DUH!)   

Grinch!


----------



## Dero (Oct 15, 2002)

Xmas




*or lack of*


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 15, 2002)

Presents (sp?)


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2002)

Carols


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 15, 2002)

Singing 

(What's up B?)


----------



## Fade (Oct 15, 2002)

canary


----------



## kuso (Oct 15, 2002)

gas


----------



## Fade (Oct 15, 2002)

fart


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2002)

DISGUSTING


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 15, 2002)

Beans!


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

Mexican


----------



## Fade (Oct 16, 2002)

half


----------



## ZECH (Oct 16, 2002)

ass!


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

hole


----------



## Fade (Oct 16, 2002)

stinks


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

work


----------



## lina (Oct 16, 2002)

yuck!


----------



## Fade (Oct 16, 2002)

nasty


----------



## Craft (Oct 16, 2002)

gross


----------



## lina (Oct 16, 2002)

filthy


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

whore


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

slut


----------



## Fade (Oct 16, 2002)

twat


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

lips


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

wet


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

juicy


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 16, 2002)

HOT


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

sweaty


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2002)

Boilling?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

bubbling


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2002)

Joy


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

happy


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 16, 2002)

Healthy


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2002)

Wealthy?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

body


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 16, 2002)

Muscle


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

hard


----------



## Fade (Oct 16, 2002)

nipple


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

bottle


----------



## Fade (Oct 16, 2002)

diaper


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 16, 2002)

shit


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

slimy


----------



## Fade (Oct 16, 2002)

slug


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

smelly


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

sludge


----------



## Fade (Oct 16, 2002)

sewer


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 16, 2002)

rat


----------



## irontime (Oct 16, 2002)

ninja-turtles


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

karate


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

chop


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

pork


----------



## Craft (Oct 16, 2002)

pig


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 16, 2002)

Canadian Bacon


----------



## Fade (Oct 16, 2002)

pizza


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 16, 2002)

tonight!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 16, 2002)

NOT


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 16, 2002)

birthday!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

cake


----------



## Fade (Oct 16, 2002)

candles


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 16, 2002)

Candles


----------



## Craft (Oct 16, 2002)

wax


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 16, 2002)

Doh!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

Homer


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 16, 2002)

simpson


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 16, 2002)

Funny


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

laugh


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 16, 2002)

cry


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

emotions


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 16, 2002)

marriage


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

life


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 16, 2002)

Death


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

over


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

out


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

leave


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 16, 2002)

come  * giggle *


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

away


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 16, 2002)

far


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

close


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2002)

distant


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

lalaland


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2002)

wannago!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

wannacum


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

ooohhhyeah


----------



## Craft (Oct 16, 2002)

agree


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2002)

argument


----------



## Craft (Oct 16, 2002)

fight


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2002)

no


----------



## Craft (Oct 16, 2002)

yes


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2002)

perhaps


----------



## Craft (Oct 16, 2002)

maybe


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

whynot


----------



## Craft (Oct 16, 2002)

because


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 16, 2002)

why


----------



## Craft (Oct 16, 2002)

when


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

who?


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2002)

'cus



yes that's it my cousin    'cus


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

swear?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 16, 2002)

kuss


----------



## Craft (Oct 16, 2002)

shit


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 16, 2002)

poo


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2002)

smells


----------



## Craft (Oct 16, 2002)

dero


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

fish


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

too slow  lol


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2002)

dawg


----------



## Craft (Oct 16, 2002)

cat


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

pussy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 16, 2002)

boobs


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2002)

clevage


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 16, 2002)

nipples


----------



## Craft (Oct 16, 2002)

pierced


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 16, 2002)

painful

(they hurt like a bitch)


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

ears


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

handles


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

doggystyle


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 16, 2002)

missionary


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

tea bagging


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 16, 2002)

69


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

71 

(69 w/2 fingers....)


----------



## Craft (Oct 16, 2002)

lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 16, 2002)

70

with 1 finger


----------



## Craft (Oct 16, 2002)

new word:

garbage


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

Truck


----------



## Craft (Oct 16, 2002)

car


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2002)

pollutant


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

Pinto


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2002)

bomb


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

squad


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

Mod


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

Me


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

a$$......

(anyone care to finish this?)


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

finger?


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

toe?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

foot


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

shoe


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

laces


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

ropes


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

Bondage?


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

SM


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

Latex


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

whips


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

chains


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

handcuffs


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

Prison!


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

rape


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

BITCH!


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

dog


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

YOU!


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

COOL


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

ICE!


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

nipples


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 16, 2002)

funbags


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> funbags



money-shot


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2002)

spend


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> spend



excessivly


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2002)

fade


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 17, 2002)




----------



## irontime (Oct 17, 2002)

is a


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2002)

HOTTIE


----------



## irontime (Oct 17, 2002)

Kiss-ass 

(ruined a perfect setup  )


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Kiss-ass
> 
> (ruined a perfect setup  )



Brown-noser


----------



## irontime (Oct 17, 2002)

suck up


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> suck up



blow-job


----------



## Dero (Oct 17, 2002)

Wet




*has this turned into a TWO word thread???*


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 17, 2002)

hot


----------



## Fade (Oct 17, 2002)

moist


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 17, 2002)

sticky


----------



## lina (Oct 17, 2002)

glue


----------



## Fade (Oct 17, 2002)

super


----------



## lina (Oct 17, 2002)

man


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 17, 2002)

woman


----------



## Stacey (Oct 17, 2002)

NUTZ


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 17, 2002)

lick


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 17, 2002)

nibble


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2002)

bite


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 17, 2002)

tease


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2002)

hair


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 17, 2002)

long


----------



## david (Oct 17, 2002)

shaft


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 17, 2002)

penis


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 17, 2002)

woody


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 17, 2002)

woodpecker


----------



## lina (Oct 17, 2002)

bird


----------



## Jodi (Oct 17, 2002)

worms


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 17, 2002)

Dogs


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2002)

mean


----------



## Craft (Oct 17, 2002)

aggressive


----------



## Dero (Oct 17, 2002)

Viscious


----------



## Craft (Oct 17, 2002)

savage


----------



## Dero (Oct 17, 2002)

Chiwawa


----------



## Craft (Oct 17, 2002)

ugly


----------



## Dero (Oct 17, 2002)

beast


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 17, 2002)

beauty


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 17, 2002)

attractive


----------



## Craft (Oct 17, 2002)

hotty


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 17, 2002)

sultry


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 17, 2002)

sinfull


----------



## Craft (Oct 17, 2002)

hell


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 17, 2002)

marriage


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 17, 2002)

to-late


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 17, 2002)

terminated


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 17, 2002)

exterminated?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 17, 2002)

bugs


----------



## Dero (Oct 17, 2002)

Kaput...?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 17, 2002)

FORD!


----------



## cliffster5 (Oct 17, 2002)

sh!t-canned


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 17, 2002)

fired


----------



## Dero (Oct 17, 2002)

MuDhOg


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 17, 2002)

hey cliffster it's da mudhog here, can't talk to loudly cause the word association nazi (craft) gets mad when ya use his thread to bs.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> MuDdOg


 Da-man!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 17, 2002)

lost


----------



## Dero (Oct 17, 2002)

pissed off


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 17, 2002)

angry!!!!


----------



## cliffster5 (Oct 17, 2002)

my ass hurts already


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 17, 2002)

Homosexual?


----------



## Dero (Oct 17, 2002)

RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 17, 2002)

what dero meant to say = Grab ankles


----------



## cliffster5 (Oct 17, 2002)

homophobic!


----------



## Dero (Oct 17, 2002)

50


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> what dero meant to say = Grab ankles



KUSO-FLASHBACK?


----------



## cliffster5 (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> what dero meant to say = Grab ankles



He sure does know that drill eh?


----------



## Dero (Oct 17, 2002)

*Too many words*
Which one is the right word...?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cliffster5 *_
> 
> 
> He sure does know that drill eh?



yes and no matter how many times you ask i won't touch yours!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



(and I qoute again)

RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 17, 2002)

*Crash is gwonna kill us*


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> *Crash is gwonna kill us*


 you mean craft?? the hitler of the word association thread, i figure we done did it now may as well do it good!!!


----------



## cliffster5 (Oct 17, 2002)

Da MudHOg lives!!!!!!!! and still kicking Nazi asses all over da net


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 17, 2002)

Wahoo!  Write as much as you want!  This is a freebee!  We'll just tell him it was a time out!  Yah, that' it!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 17, 2002)

i dunno that he'll go for it but what the hell, we just have to watch out for the bitch slaps he's gonna be handin out


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cliffster5 *_
> Da MudHOg lives!!!!!!!! and still kicking Nazi asses all over da net


 
lol, nah settled down quite a bit  I say we head to the chat room boys.....


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 17, 2002)

Can't be any worse than what Kuso will come up with!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> 
> 
> lol, nah settled down quite a bit  I say we head to the chat room boys.....



Sorry, can't chat at work.     wont allow me to log in.


----------



## cliffster5 (Oct 17, 2002)

Yup there's an indelible handprint of mind across that mug of yours from da last time biatch!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> Sorry, can't chat at work.     wont allow me to log in.



that sux!!!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cliffster5 *_
> Yup there's an indelible handprint of mind across that mug of yours from da last time biatch!




does your wife still have the one I slapped on her ass???


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> 
> 
> that sux!!!!!



Tell me about it!  Sunsabitches!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> 
> 
> 
> does your wife still have the one I slapped on her ass???



OUCH!  I heard that one here in NY!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 17, 2002)

OK... new word


Water


----------



## Craft (Oct 17, 2002)

liquid


----------



## seyone (Oct 17, 2002)

solid


----------



## cliffster5 (Oct 17, 2002)

gaseous


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

vapor


----------



## Fade (Oct 18, 2002)

anal


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> anal



retentive


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

forgetful


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> forgetful



dunder head


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

genious


----------



## Dero (Oct 18, 2002)

HUH?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

confused


----------



## Dero (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> confused


also





* you said GENIOUS and I showed up,coincidence???HUH???*


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

NOT!


----------



## PB&J (Oct 18, 2002)

again


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

never


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 18, 2002)

ever


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

clear


----------



## Dero (Oct 18, 2002)

MUD!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

slide


----------



## Dero (Oct 18, 2002)

LUB


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

job


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

money!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 18, 2002)

Toys


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

batteries


----------



## seyone (Oct 18, 2002)

D


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

cup


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 18, 2002)

Boobies


----------



## kuso (Oct 18, 2002)

nipples


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

lick


----------



## kuso (Oct 18, 2002)

oral


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

medicine


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 18, 2002)

Blood


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 18, 2002)

money


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 18, 2002)

Greed


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

selfish


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 18, 2002)

vanity


----------



## kuso (Oct 18, 2002)

BB`s


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

HOT


----------



## Craft (Oct 18, 2002)

burn


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Craft *_
> burn



Cardio


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 18, 2002)

sucks


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

girls


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 18, 2002)

fulfill


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> fulfill



fantasy!!


----------



## Craft (Oct 18, 2002)

dream


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

football


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> football



Soccer


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

Now how the hell does FOOTBALL fit into that 

Stupid (that's my word)


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Now how the hell does FOOTBALL fit into that
> 
> Stupid (that's my word)



well, my dear lady frined, I was hoping to post after redsol's 'fantasy'..so have fantasy football...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

Stupid (that's my word)
=

slow


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

posting


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

whores


----------



## Fade (Oct 18, 2002)

sluts


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

prostitutes


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

male


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

mail


----------



## Craft (Oct 18, 2002)

female


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

rule


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

shopahloic


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> shopahloic


overdraft!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

protection


----------



## lina (Oct 18, 2002)

condom!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

desensitize


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

numb


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

frostbite


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 18, 2002)

icecubes


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

cocktails


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 18, 2002)

saturday!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

working..


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 18, 2002)

over-rated


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

underpaid


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 18, 2002)

tech-job


----------



## PB&J (Oct 18, 2002)

madness


----------



## Dero (Oct 18, 2002)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 18, 2002)

life


----------



## Dero (Oct 18, 2002)

fair


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 18, 2002)

Play


----------



## Craft (Oct 18, 2002)

games


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 18, 2002)

Twister


----------



## david (Oct 18, 2002)

Tornado


----------



## seyone (Oct 18, 2002)

trailer park


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

trash


----------



## Craft (Oct 18, 2002)

garbage


----------



## seyone (Oct 18, 2002)

can


----------



## Fade (Oct 18, 2002)

potty


----------



## Craft (Oct 18, 2002)

bottle


----------



## Craft (Oct 18, 2002)

doh, was too late.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

baby


----------



## Fade (Oct 18, 2002)

diaper


----------



## seyone (Oct 18, 2002)

rash


----------



## Dero (Oct 18, 2002)

jock


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

cock


----------



## Fade (Oct 18, 2002)

a-doodle-do


----------



## seyone (Oct 18, 2002)

fight


----------



## Fade (Oct 18, 2002)

hurt


----------



## seyone (Oct 18, 2002)

women


----------



## Dero (Oct 18, 2002)

Punch



*guess it can do...Was ment for hurt.*


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

cry


----------



## seyone (Oct 18, 2002)

damn that came out wrong


----------



## Fade (Oct 18, 2002)

smile


----------



## Dero (Oct 18, 2002)

Ibet


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

be-happy


----------



## Dero (Oct 18, 2002)

NOW?


----------



## Fade (Oct 18, 2002)

Sure


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

possible


----------



## Dero (Oct 18, 2002)

always


----------



## seyone (Oct 18, 2002)

feminine hygiene


----------



## Dero (Oct 18, 2002)

Must


----------



## seyone (Oct 18, 2002)

musk


----------



## Dero (Oct 18, 2002)

perfume... 
*I was thinking of that,but I went naaaaaaaaaaaaaw.*


----------



## Craft (Oct 18, 2002)

scent


----------



## kuso (Oct 18, 2002)

away


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 19, 2002)

back


----------



## david (Oct 19, 2002)

butt


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 19, 2002)

tushie


----------



## Craft (Oct 19, 2002)

rear


----------



## Fade (Oct 19, 2002)

ass


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 19, 2002)

Woopin


----------



## Dero (Oct 19, 2002)

Humongous


----------



## kuso (Oct 19, 2002)

hole


----------



## cliffster5 (Oct 19, 2002)

Bulletboy


----------



## Dero (Oct 19, 2002)

Washington


----------



## Craft (Oct 19, 2002)

scarey


----------



## Dero (Oct 19, 2002)

Stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Craft (Oct 19, 2002)

moron


----------



## Dero (Oct 19, 2002)

psyco


----------



## Craft (Oct 19, 2002)

unstable


----------



## Dero (Oct 19, 2002)

Ihopetheygethim


----------



## Craft (Oct 19, 2002)

indeed


----------



## Fade (Oct 19, 2002)

hurt


----------



## Dero (Oct 19, 2002)

inhuman


----------



## butterfly (Oct 19, 2002)

getarope


----------



## Craft (Oct 19, 2002)

punishment!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 19, 2002)

Death


----------



## kuso (Oct 20, 2002)

metal


----------



## david (Oct 20, 2002)

cars


----------



## kuso (Oct 20, 2002)

doors


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2002)

refrigerator


----------



## kuso (Oct 20, 2002)

FOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2002)

fast


----------



## david (Oct 20, 2002)

Cheetah


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2002)

pussy


----------



## david (Oct 20, 2002)

hair


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2002)

Less


----------



## david (Oct 20, 2002)

small


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2002)

Petite


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2002)

Lickable!!


----------



## david (Oct 20, 2002)

lolipop


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2002)

sugar


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2002)

dentist


----------



## Craft (Oct 20, 2002)

teeth


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2002)

gone


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 20, 2002)

lost


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2002)

forever


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2002)

infinity


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2002)

God


----------



## david (Oct 20, 2002)

Jesus


----------



## Fade (Oct 20, 2002)

cross


----------



## Craft (Oct 20, 2002)

wood


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2002)

tree


----------



## Craft (Oct 20, 2002)

paper


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2002)

wipe


----------



## Badger (Oct 20, 2002)

Clean


----------



## Fade (Oct 20, 2002)

butt


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2002)

*FADE!!! In da chat room*
Stench


----------



## Badger (Oct 20, 2002)

smell


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2002)

nasty!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 20, 2002)

Rank.....


----------



## Badger (Oct 20, 2002)

stench


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

socks


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2002)

undies


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2002)

thong


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2002)

nice


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2002)

boobs


----------



## david (Oct 21, 2002)

nips


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2002)

pierced!!!


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> pierced!!!



impaled


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

body


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2002)

curves


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

womanly


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2002)

butterfly!


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

sensual


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2002)

butterfly!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

sweet-talker!


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

sugar


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

spice


----------



## david (Oct 21, 2002)

girls


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

ladies


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

pretty


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2002)

* giggle * butterfly!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

(you're on a roll today NT  )


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2002)

me only speaks of truths ...


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

*What's the word there B???
I'll go with NT's last.*

Sexy!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2002)

nudity!


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

lapdance.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2002)

bday_present_from_wife


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

HOT


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

indeed!!!
*MRS NT*


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

positively


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2002)

lucky


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

charm


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

Sweettalker


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2002)

practice


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

perfect...


----------



## Fade (Oct 21, 2002)

boobs


----------



## david (Oct 21, 2002)

silicon


----------



## Fade (Oct 21, 2002)

natural


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2002)

butterfly!  

*seems to be my thing today*


----------



## Fade (Oct 21, 2002)

Yes


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

Absolutely


----------



## Fade (Oct 21, 2002)

sure


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2002)

maybe


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 21, 2002)

probably


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

certainly


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2002)

not


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 21, 2002)

really


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

sure


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2002)

about


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 21, 2002)

work


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2002)

sucks


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 21, 2002)

majorly


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

most


----------



## irontime (Oct 21, 2002)

least


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

*Hmmmmm... *
little


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2002)

HUGE


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

Gigantic


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2002)

MASSIVE


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

HUMONGOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 21, 2002)

Pussy


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

willow


----------



## Fade (Oct 21, 2002)

bark


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

Spring


----------



## Fade (Oct 21, 2002)

sprung


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

loaded


----------



## Fade (Oct 21, 2002)

cocked


----------



## kuso (Oct 21, 2002)

aimed


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

Dawg


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2002)

sniff


----------



## Fade (Oct 21, 2002)

coke


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2002)

can


----------



## Fade (Oct 21, 2002)

bottle


----------



## kuso (Oct 21, 2002)

will


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2002)

bourbon
*sorry missed the page*


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

rocks


----------



## Fade (Oct 21, 2002)

pebbles


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2002)

HEADS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

shrunken


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 21, 2002)

testicles


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

bruised


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

kisses


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

better


lol


----------



## Fade (Oct 21, 2002)

butter


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

vomit


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

gross


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

wieght......???? (yeah im a loser)


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

(only compared to fade  ... that's still a shit load of w8  )

impressive


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 21, 2002)

Extraordinary


----------



## Fade (Oct 21, 2002)

wonderous


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

bedtime


----------



## Fade (Oct 21, 2002)

Now?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

Yes


----------



## Fade (Oct 21, 2002)

hohum


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

boredum


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 21, 2002)

work!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> work!



exciting!!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 21, 2002)

WHAT???

(do you need help???)


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

EXCITING 


This post brought to you by A.F.H.I

association for hearing impaired!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 21, 2002)

CRAZY!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 21, 2002)

insane


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

ME!!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 21, 2002)

You?


----------



## Fade (Oct 21, 2002)

us


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 21, 2002)

IM.com


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

RULES!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 21, 2002)

laws


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 21, 2002)

broken


----------



## Fade (Oct 21, 2002)

bones


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 21, 2002)

Crash!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 21, 2002)

cool


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 21, 2002)

BEER


----------



## david (Oct 21, 2002)

summers


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 21, 2002)

bikini's


----------



## Fade (Oct 21, 2002)

fall


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2002)

Perve


----------



## Fade (Oct 21, 2002)

yes


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 21, 2002)

NAKID!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2002)

please


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 21, 2002)

thanks


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2002)

giving


----------



## Fade (Oct 21, 2002)

up


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 21, 2002)

down


----------



## Fade (Oct 21, 2002)

sideways


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

sideburns


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 21, 2002)

horizontal


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

????


----------



## Craft (Oct 21, 2002)

new word:

cow


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2002)

wife


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

companion


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

friend


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

best


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

better


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

improved


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

refurbished


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

car


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

rebuilt


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

engine


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

Chev


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

Rules!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

Law


----------



## Fade (Oct 22, 2002)

breaker


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> breaker



arm-bar


----------



## Badger (Oct 22, 2002)

wrestling


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Badger *_
> wrestling



Judo


----------



## butterfly (Oct 22, 2002)

Grappling


----------



## Fade (Oct 22, 2002)

Brazilian


----------



## butterfly (Oct 22, 2002)

women


----------



## Fade (Oct 22, 2002)

hot


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 22, 2002)

Water


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 22, 2002)

Fade99


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 22, 2002)

Big-Guns


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2002)

pipes


----------



## butterfly (Oct 22, 2002)

bag


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 22, 2002)

mother-in-law.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

EVIL!!!!!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 22, 2002)

dildo's


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2002)

toys


----------



## butterfly (Oct 22, 2002)

FABULOUS!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2002)

joy


----------



## butterfly (Oct 22, 2002)

Xtasy


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2002)

pill


----------



## butterfly (Oct 22, 2002)

FADE


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2002)

fade?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 22, 2002)

Yeah... sometimes he's a real pill 

here's my word... birth


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2002)

children


----------



## lina (Oct 22, 2002)

chaos 


(getting ready to pick them up from school!)


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2002)

bye


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> bye



Later


----------



## butterfly (Oct 22, 2002)

adios


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

bon voyage


----------



## butterfly (Oct 22, 2002)

au revoir


----------



## butterfly (Oct 22, 2002)

Auf Wiedersehen


----------



## butterfly (Oct 22, 2002)

arrivederci


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 22, 2002)

Austa la vista


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2002)

later


----------



## lina (Oct 22, 2002)

alligator


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 22, 2002)

Boots


----------



## butterfly (Oct 22, 2002)

pumps


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

butterfly


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

breast


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> breast




okay my posts was supposed to go after this one not after butterfly........im an idiot


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

fillet
*yeah sure mate*


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> fillet
> *yeah sure mate*



mingon


(die bastard )


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

yummy
* *


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

treats


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

sweets


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

boobs


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

*thats it i'm done for he's 4 behind and i gotta go back to work*


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

jugs


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

kahuna's


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

ta ta's


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

cha cha's


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

hooters


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

funbags


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

cans


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

rack


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

tits


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2002)

tats


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2002)

for


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

five


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2002)

Dollars


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

poor


----------



## Badger (Oct 22, 2002)

Broke


----------



## Badger (Oct 22, 2002)

Me


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2002)

You?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

me2


----------



## lina (Oct 22, 2002)

moi


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

oui


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2002)

Definitivement!!!!!


----------



## lina (Oct 22, 2002)

coucher!!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2002)

Maintenant?


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

mechanic
*the scores are even Jay!*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

automotive


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

racing


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

viper


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

hot!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

sexy


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

girlfriend


----------



## Craft (Oct 22, 2002)

partner


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

fag


----------



## Craft (Oct 22, 2002)

smoke


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

weed


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

bong


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

water


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

powder


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

residue


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

ressin


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

HIGH


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

low


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

voice


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

of


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

origin


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2002)

reasoning


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

barganing


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

ability


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

natural


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

color


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

Red


----------



## kuso (Oct 22, 2002)

rag


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

box


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

lunch


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

tuna


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

salad


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

tossed


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

cookies


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

doughnuts


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

Dunkin


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

krispy


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

crusty


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

dried


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

dehydrated


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

thirsty


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

saturated


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

fats


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

calories


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

diet


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

carbs


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

PARTY!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

BEER!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

LIQUER! (you brought'er - you lick'er!)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

whiskey


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

Jack!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

coke


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

blow


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

dust


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

bunnies


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

rabbits


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

foot


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

shoe


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

horse


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

cow


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

pig


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

bacon


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

eggs


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

scrambled


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

fried


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

over-easy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

boiled


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

water


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

coco


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

hot


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

tasty


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

Succulent


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

good


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

great


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

super


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

man


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

girl


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

woman


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

dude


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 23, 2002)

hombre


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

mujer


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 23, 2002)

huh??


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

Wha??


----------



## david (Oct 23, 2002)

when


----------



## Badger (Oct 23, 2002)

where


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

Who


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2002)

me


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

him


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2002)

you?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

them


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

us


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

team


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2002)

gang


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

posse


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> posse



Bonanza


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

cowboy


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

hat


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

whip


----------



## Badger (Oct 23, 2002)

spank


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

torture


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

pleasure


----------



## Badger (Oct 23, 2002)

pain


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

grief


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

mourning


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

asadachi! 

( it`s one word....means morning hard on  )


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

SUKiyaki

(It's one word....means 'beef'    )


----------



## david (Oct 23, 2002)

tripe (cow intestine)


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> SUKiyaki
> 
> (It's one word....means 'beef'    )



Doesn`t quite mean beef, but it was a nice try lol  

Tripe eh?

Shit


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Doesn`t quite mean beef, but it was a nice try lol
> ...



OK, limited Japanese here!!!




> shit



poop


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

LMAO...sorry to burst your international bubble there 

doodle!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2002)

doddle


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 23, 2002)

Diddle


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

dumb


----------



## Badger (Oct 23, 2002)

smart


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 23, 2002)

Nerd


----------



## Badger (Oct 23, 2002)

geek


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 23, 2002)

Bill Gates


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

Micro-Soft

( always wondered if he had insecurity problems? )


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 23, 2002)

Handicap


----------



## Badger (Oct 23, 2002)

limp


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

dissappointed


----------



## Badger (Oct 23, 2002)

self-pleasure 
























Just give me a few minutes and I'll be ready.  lol


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 23, 2002)

All-alone


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

solitude


----------



## Badger (Oct 23, 2002)

group


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

meeting


----------



## Badger (Oct 23, 2002)

work


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

waste


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 23, 2002)

Stress


----------



## Badger (Oct 23, 2002)

relief


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

bayer


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

aspirin


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2002)

headache

(yes, I have another one  )


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

squeeze


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2002)

play


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2002)

laugh


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

snicker


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

chuckle


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

chortle


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2002)

snort

(hi Burner)


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

grunt

(hey B! hope your headache goes away)


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2002)

moan

(thanks... it's getting better, think I just needed to eat)


----------



## Badger (Oct 23, 2002)

groan


----------



## Badger (Oct 23, 2002)

Hope you feel better butterfly.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Badger *_
> groan



unhappy


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2002)

(that could've been a pleasure groan  )

happy


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

birthday


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2002)

aging 

BF ... you know *I* took it that way ... I take most things _that_ way.    I try to show people I have another side to me other than being in the gutter ALL the time.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

grandfather


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2002)

not_me_yet


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

clause


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2002)

Santa


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 23, 2002)

anna


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

winds


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 23, 2002)

blow


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

fish


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 23, 2002)

smells


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

offensive


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 23, 2002)

foul


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2002)

*I'm not!!!*


Defensive.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

standoffish


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2002)

draw!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 23, 2002)

pictures


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

image


----------



## PB&J (Oct 23, 2002)

quality


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2002)

imagination


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

dream


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2002)

wish


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

list


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2002)

BIG


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 23, 2002)

small


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

infinite


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 23, 2002)

wisdom


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2002)

HUH?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

yoda


----------



## PB&J (Oct 23, 2002)

elders


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

bad drivers!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 23, 2002)

suck


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

nibble


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 23, 2002)

pinch


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

poke


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

prod


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

pry


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

legs


----------



## PB&J (Oct 23, 2002)

arms


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2002)

shapely


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 23, 2002)

body


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

w8


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

lift


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 23, 2002)

squat


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

toilet


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 23, 2002)

paper


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

rip


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

off


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

cheese


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 23, 2002)

sandwhich


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

3some


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 23, 2002)

4some


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

3girls


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 23, 2002)

4girls+me


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

spent


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2002)

MOREGIRLS!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

dirtyoldman


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

bag


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 23, 2002)

sack


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

scrotum


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2002)

grocery


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2002)

Damn, you beat me peetrips


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

shopping
(im hot today Butterfly)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 23, 2002)

cloths


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

Baggies


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2002)

Nekkid


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 23, 2002)

unclothed


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2002)

*OY!!!!!*


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

raw


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 23, 2002)

cooked


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

boiled


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2002)

baked


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

ham


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 23, 2002)

bacon


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

eggs
YUM


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 23, 2002)

toast


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2002)

jam


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

jelly


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

PB


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Super


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

unleaded


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

gas


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

fart


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> fart


  (how did I know???)

protein


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

Bar


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Jack!


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

beanstalk


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

Bean????

Fart


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

*NO!  Jack Daniels!*

GAS!


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

fire


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

unemployed


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

broke


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Crashman!


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

concussion


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Lindros


----------



## david (Oct 23, 2002)

hemorage


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

tampon?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Monthly


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

magazine


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

daily


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

opps....too slow


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> opps....too slow



KUSO!


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

RULES


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

laws


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

break


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

bones


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

HOCKEY!


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

footy


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

seyone


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

damn too slow


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> damn too slow



LEAN


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

RULES!


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

Laws :lol


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

break 

LOL!


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

break


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

bones


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

*too slow again*

HOCKEY


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

*gonna break the repitition*
scoring


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

sex


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

education


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

school


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

detention


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

bad


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

spank


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

monkey


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

buisness


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

card


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

holder


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

cup


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

bra


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

less


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

MORE


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Double-D


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

implants


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

SILYCONE


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

valley


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

clevage


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Breasts (oYo)


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

boobs


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

tits


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

norks


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

headlights (.)(.)


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

jugs


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Knockers (o)(o)


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

norks? never heard that one before. 
hooters.


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> norks? never heard that one before.
> hooters.



must be Australian


Fog lamps


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

fun bags


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

jugs


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

sorry 
Breasts


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

nipples


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

melons


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Water


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

liquid


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

solid


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

rock


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Undertaker


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

sucks


----------



## kuso (Oct 24, 2002)

blows


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 24, 2002)

blonde


----------



## Rissole (Oct 24, 2002)

Hotty!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 24, 2002)

horny


----------



## david (Oct 24, 2002)

Devil


----------



## Fade (Oct 24, 2002)

Demon


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2002)

wraith


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 24, 2002)

ghouls


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2002)

gobblins


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> gobblins



orks


----------



## seyone (Oct 24, 2002)

orks??


----------



## kuso (Oct 24, 2002)

dorks


----------



## PB&J (Oct 24, 2002)

nerds


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PB&J *_
> nerds



peoplewhoknowwhatorksare


----------



## kuso (Oct 24, 2002)

yeah!


----------



## seyone (Oct 24, 2002)

how the hell do I make an association to that word LOL


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> how the hell do I make an association to that word LOL



Dork


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2002)

dingaling


----------



## PB&J (Oct 24, 2002)

bell


----------



## kuso (Oct 24, 2002)

ring


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2002)

liberty


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> liberty



defend


----------



## david (Oct 24, 2002)

Honor


----------



## butterfly (Oct 24, 2002)

Boyscout


----------



## seyone (Oct 24, 2002)

camping


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 24, 2002)

fire


----------



## butterfly (Oct 24, 2002)

starters


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 24, 2002)

race


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2002)

car


----------



## butterfly (Oct 24, 2002)

seats


----------



## david (Oct 24, 2002)

theater


----------



## butterfly (Oct 24, 2002)

musicals


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2002)

grease


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 25, 2002)

axle


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 25, 2002)

differential


----------



## david (Oct 25, 2002)

pay


----------



## kuso (Oct 25, 2002)

charge


----------



## Badger (Oct 25, 2002)

credit


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2002)

wife


----------



## kuso (Oct 25, 2002)

danger


----------



## Fade (Oct 25, 2002)

robbie


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> robbie


McFaren


----------



## Fade (Oct 25, 2002)

Happy


----------



## Badger (Oct 25, 2002)

Single


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 25, 2002)

rich !


----------



## Badger (Oct 25, 2002)

loaded


----------



## Dero (Oct 25, 2002)

world


----------



## Badger (Oct 25, 2002)

universe


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 25, 2002)

Huge


----------



## Dero (Oct 25, 2002)

Hugger


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 25, 2002)

Boobies


----------



## seyone (Oct 25, 2002)

toys


----------



## Dero (Oct 25, 2002)

meggafun


----------



## Badger (Oct 25, 2002)

g-spot


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 25, 2002)

Goal!!


----------



## seyone (Oct 25, 2002)

score


----------



## Dero (Oct 25, 2002)

denied


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2002)

sex


----------



## Dero (Oct 25, 2002)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## PB&J (Oct 25, 2002)

yesssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Dero (Oct 25, 2002)

perhaps?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 25, 2002)

Maybe


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2002)

sometimes


----------



## kuso (Oct 25, 2002)

othertimes


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2002)

everytime


----------



## kuso (Oct 25, 2002)

postwhoretime


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 25, 2002)

Kusotime


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2002)

toomuchtime


----------



## kuso (Oct 25, 2002)

outtatime


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2002)

nomoretime


----------



## kuso (Oct 25, 2002)

comebacktime


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2002)

stumped


----------



## kuso (Oct 25, 2002)

bobbett


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2002)

wtf??

Fett


----------



## kuso (Oct 25, 2002)

Time out! Wasn`t John Bobbett the dude that had is penis cut off by his wife several years back????? 

Stumped = Bobbett


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2002)

Oh... whatever?? 
I just thought Boba Fett you know star wars


----------



## kuso (Oct 25, 2002)

LOL....OK!

fett 

Bob


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 25, 2002)

apples


----------



## seyone (Oct 25, 2002)

fruit


----------



## Rissole (Oct 26, 2002)

cake


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 26, 2002)

makeup


----------



## kuso (Oct 26, 2002)

lipstick


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 26, 2002)

kuso <shiver>


----------



## Badger (Oct 26, 2002)

genius


----------



## Dero (Oct 26, 2002)

Uh,oh!!!



*what's this a kuso worshiper????*


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 26, 2002)

LMAO!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> LMAO!!




*
  Ok STB... which word do I use to continue this thread???*
 



Laughing-crying
My-your's
Ass-Mule
Off-skinny


Your choice...


----------



## Badger (Oct 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Uh,oh!!!
> 
> 
> ...



SShhhhhhh!!

We are here for each other remember.


----------



## lina (Oct 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Uh,oh!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Uh -oh!  

Kuso groupie alert!!!



> Laughing-crying
> My-your's
> Ass-Mule
> Off-*skinny*



word: Fatty


----------



## Dero (Oct 26, 2002)

burner


----------



## Badger (Oct 26, 2002)

stove


----------



## Dero (Oct 26, 2002)

HOT


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 26, 2002)

Tub


----------



## lina (Oct 26, 2002)

bubblebath


----------



## Dero (Oct 26, 2002)

Xtreme


----------



## david (Oct 26, 2002)

ECW


----------



## Craft (Oct 26, 2002)

ECW?


----------



## Craft (Oct 26, 2002)

wtf kinda word is that!?


----------



## Fade (Oct 26, 2002)

WTF


----------



## Dero (Oct 26, 2002)

WNF


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

ABC


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

CNN


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

TNN


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

FOX


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

TBS


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

WB


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

MMM


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

UIC


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

POQ


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

LTD


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

truck


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

driving


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

fast


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

speed


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

sniff


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

cold


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

carlton
*carlton cold is a type of beer!*


----------



## Fade (Oct 27, 2002)

Youngs


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

* What is Youngs?*


----------



## Fade (Oct 27, 2002)

Youngs is an English brewery


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

Guiness


----------



## Fade (Oct 27, 2002)

Bass


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

guitar


----------



## Fade (Oct 27, 2002)

drums


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

Yukalaylay!!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 27, 2002)

tambourine


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2002)

vocalist


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

Larinjydis


----------



## Badger (Oct 27, 2002)

whisper


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

YELL


----------



## Badger (Oct 27, 2002)

SCREAM!!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

Quietly


----------



## Badger (Oct 27, 2002)

tip-toe


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

tulips


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 27, 2002)

roses


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

thorns


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 27, 2002)

side


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

way


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 27, 2002)

out


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

in


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 27, 2002)

style


----------



## Badger (Oct 27, 2002)

on


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

sale


----------



## Badger (Oct 27, 2002)

Women!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

temptress


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 27, 2002)

evil


----------



## Badger (Oct 27, 2002)

good


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

Confused


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 27, 2002)

WOMEN!


----------



## Badger (Oct 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> WOMEN!


----------



## Badger (Oct 27, 2002)

beauty


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 27, 2002)

beast


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

ferocious


----------



## Badger (Oct 27, 2002)

mouse


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

cheese


----------



## Badger (Oct 27, 2002)

cake


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 27, 2002)

infection


----------



## Badger (Oct 27, 2002)

antibiotics


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

WichCRAFT


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> WichCRAFT


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

*Well...errr, Hmmmmm,  ...
Craft is on site.Yeah that's it...*


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 27, 2002)

*OK, now that we ruined the ASSociation thread, pick a word*


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

PLOW


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2002)

field


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 27, 2002)

corn


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2002)

Kansas


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

Toto


----------



## Badger (Oct 27, 2002)

dog


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2002)

Cujo


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

rabies


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

scabies


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

scabs


----------



## kuso (Oct 28, 2002)

herpes


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

kissme


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 28, 2002)

NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

yes


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 28, 2002)




----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

angry??


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 28, 2002)

shocked!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

Electocuted
*i wasn't talkin about kissin u u beast! I'd rather kiss the misses or kids any day*


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 28, 2002)

*that's good - just needed to clairify - that's all*

DEATH


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

*whew he says lol*
permanent


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 28, 2002)

fixture


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

*that was unexpected*
nipplering


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 28, 2002)

*what's going on here?*

PAIN!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

*trying to think out of the box a bit lol*
circumcision


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 28, 2002)

OOOPS!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

Jissim


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 28, 2002)

shot


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

pint


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 28, 2002)

*fuq it*

BOTTLE!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

dildo


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 28, 2002)

*sick tool - get it???*

replacement


----------



## david (Oct 28, 2002)

parts


----------



## Fade (Oct 28, 2002)

body


----------



## PB&J (Oct 28, 2002)

SHOTS


----------



## Fade (Oct 28, 2002)

tequila


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

worm


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2002)

tongue


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 28, 2002)

lick!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

slobber


----------



## Leslie (Oct 28, 2002)

drool


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 28, 2002)

Leslie!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 28, 2002)

Boobs


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Boobs



coworkers


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 28, 2002)

overweight


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> overweight



ignorant


----------



## Badger (Oct 28, 2002)

smart


----------



## Fade (Oct 28, 2002)

dumb


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2002)

ass


----------



## Badger (Oct 28, 2002)

women's


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2002)

rights


----------



## Badger (Oct 28, 2002)

miranda


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 28, 2002)

lawyer


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

Rat


----------



## david (Oct 28, 2002)

poison


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

sugar


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

cane


----------



## kuso (Oct 28, 2002)

school


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

shortskirts


----------



## kuso (Oct 28, 2002)

sneakpeeks


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

yummybummy


----------



## kuso (Oct 28, 2002)

openwide


----------



## kuso (Oct 28, 2002)




----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

cuminside


----------



## kuso (Oct 28, 2002)

it`s ( lmao  )


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2002)

play...time


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

LOL.....wrong answer but anyway.........

anytime


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2002)

allthetime


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

youwish


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

udream


----------



## butterfly (Oct 29, 2002)

morning


----------



## Tboy (Oct 29, 2002)

Wood


----------



## butterfly (Oct 29, 2002)

cave


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

crevice


----------



## Fade (Oct 29, 2002)

vagina


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

tight


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 29, 2002)

tightest!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

squeeze


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 29, 2002)

sweetest


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

hershey's


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 29, 2002)

sugar Mmmmmmm sugar


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

sacchrin


----------



## butterfly (Oct 29, 2002)

artificial


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

implants


----------



## Tboy (Oct 29, 2002)

Britney Spears?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

not-a-virgin


----------



## butterfly (Oct 29, 2002)

virgins


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 29, 2002)

me!


----------



## Fade (Oct 29, 2002)

Not


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2002)

rope


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 29, 2002)

cord


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

noose


----------



## butterfly (Oct 29, 2002)

hang


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

dangle


----------



## Fade (Oct 29, 2002)

dingle


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 29, 2002)

jingle


----------



## butterfly (Oct 29, 2002)

bells


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

batman-smells....


----------



## Tboy (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> batman-smells....



Hey! you cheated.  

I'll take smells:

Roses


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> 
> 
> Hey! you cheated.
> ...



negative on last, my good man...I just s-t-r-e-t-c-h-e-d it out.
You were suposed to say: robin-layed-an-egg.

ya ruined it. oy!


ok, roses:
die


----------



## Tboy (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> 
> negative on last, my good man...I just s-t-r-e-t-c-h-e-d it out.
> ...



But-then-isn't-stretching-it-out-the-same-as-cheating-?---I-was-going-to-say-the-robin-part-but-didn't----Sorry-!

die:

megadeth


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

metal


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 29, 2002)

Heavy


----------



## Tboy (Oct 29, 2002)

D


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

consonant


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2002)

vowel


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 29, 2002)

I


----------



## seyone (Oct 29, 2002)

me


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

self


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 29, 2002)

one


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2002)

day


----------



## butterfly (Oct 29, 2002)

night


----------



## Tboy (Oct 29, 2002)

owl


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2002)

hoot


----------



## butterfly (Oct 29, 2002)

holler


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 29, 2002)

Orgasm


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

release!


----------



## PB&J (Oct 29, 2002)

pressure


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

tension


----------



## PB&J (Oct 29, 2002)

spring


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

Irish


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

luck


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

kusogettinglaid


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

happenesallthetime


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 29, 2002)

Urban-legend


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

kusotabledancingatgaybars


(Iknew u were lurkin )


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 29, 2002)

kusocandanceonmytableanytime!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

falsehope


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

kusogettinglaid

(funny how we ended back here  )


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

happensallthefuckingtimealready


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

chickensdontcount


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

inkusosworldthatsallthatcounts


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 29, 2002)

IdunnoifIcancountawwwshiat!


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

blonde :grin ( sorry hon  )


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

latin!


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

WTF??


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

WTF??WhatruWTF'ingabout??


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

(just trying to change out of stretched words)


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> WTF??WhatruWTF'ingabout??



Nice edit asshole


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

fucker 

Alright, lets start with another word.......................

Head


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

start


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

stop


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

sign


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

MelGibson


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

aussie


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

COOL


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

Canadian


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

Cold


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

Beer


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

Burbon


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2002)

hangover


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

puking


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2002)

carrots


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

squirting


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2002)

*too fast *
goldenshower


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

fetish


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2002)

bellybuttonlint


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

toejam


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

toast


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

butter


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2002)

margarine


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

cholesteral


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2002)

fatprickupthegym


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

me!!


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

who?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

fatprickinthegym


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

me!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

lol(I already said that) hey how come no pics in members thread of you kuso??


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

LMAO


Privatemail!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

secret


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

deoderant


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

smelly


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

armpits


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 29, 2002)

shaved


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

kitty


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 29, 2002)

smoooooth!


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

silky


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 29, 2002)

teddy


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

bear


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 29, 2002)

ass


----------



## cliffster5 (Oct 29, 2002)

wipe


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 29, 2002)

out


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

in


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

fad


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 29, 2002)

fashion


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

style


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

trend


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

fashionable ???


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 29, 2002)

plaid


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

skirt


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 29, 2002)

mini


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

me


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

fatprickupthegym


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 29, 2002)

*OMG!  That shyt is just to funny!*

lazy


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

bastard


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 29, 2002)

bitch


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

( oh man......who should I name..........)

Bj


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2002)

fatprickupthegym


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 30, 2002)

Kuso

(hey you said it earlier . peet your time will come )


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

lmao


Aussie


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2002)

bigusdickus


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

Jakethepeg


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2002)

diddleidle


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

idledumb


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2002)

withabigfatbum


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

Bj? ( sorry buddy....couldn`t resist  )


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2002)

*yes he comes through with the goods  *
allroundniceguy


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

**lol....there is that aussie connection again **

hugeMF


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2002)

goatee


----------



## Tboy (Oct 30, 2002)

hair


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

bald


----------



## butterfly (Oct 30, 2002)

spot


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

on


----------



## butterfly (Oct 30, 2002)

off


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

mouldy


----------



## butterfly (Oct 30, 2002)

mildew


----------



## Fade (Oct 30, 2002)

doodoo


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 30, 2002)

dildo


----------



## butterfly (Oct 30, 2002)

orgasm


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 30, 2002)

many


----------



## Tboy (Oct 30, 2002)

few


----------



## butterfly (Oct 30, 2002)

scarce


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 30, 2002)

rare


----------



## butterfly (Oct 30, 2002)

unusual


----------



## PB&J (Oct 30, 2002)

unique


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 30, 2002)

common


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2002)

place


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> place



show


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2002)

dance


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 30, 2002)

disco


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2002)

mirrorball


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 30, 2002)

70's


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 30, 2002)

80's


----------



## Fade (Oct 30, 2002)

90's


----------



## butterfly (Oct 30, 2002)

00's


----------



## Fade (Oct 30, 2002)

69


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2002)

hungry!!


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

starving


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2002)

Full
*just had lunch  *


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

bastard 

**fucking quick lunch **


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2002)

Brother
*mmm spagetti bol *


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

lol

sister


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2002)

someoneelse's


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

problems


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2002)

Kuso


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

postwhoregod


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2002)

allhail 
*lunch ova *


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

kuso

**l8tr man  **


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 30, 2002)

TheCrocodileHuntersBastardLovechild"Isn'tItGorgeuos"


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2002)

simpleton


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

Bj


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 30, 2002)

*haven't we been here before?*

Hummer


----------



## seyone (Oct 30, 2002)

road head


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 30, 2002)

*sounds like a nasty disease*

OUCH!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 30, 2002)

pain


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 30, 2002)

Hurt


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

cry


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Bj


*   this is great!! *
baby


----------



## kuso (Oct 31, 2002)

babe


----------



## david (Oct 31, 2002)

fawn


----------



## kuso (Oct 31, 2002)

kitten


----------



## PB&J (Oct 31, 2002)

pussy


----------



## seyone (Oct 31, 2002)

moist


----------



## Tboy (Oct 31, 2002)

juicy


----------



## butterfly (Oct 31, 2002)

luscious


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2002)

butterfly .... that was too easy!!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 31, 2002)

cocoon


----------



## seyone (Oct 31, 2002)

metamorphosis


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2002)

spectacular


----------



## butterfly (Oct 31, 2002)

incredulous


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2002)

fascinating


----------



## Tboy (Oct 31, 2002)

Outstanding


----------



## Rissole (Oct 31, 2002)

Butterfly


----------



## Tboy (Oct 31, 2002)

Lady-in-Red

(don't ask)


----------



## Rissole (Oct 31, 2002)

isdancingwithme


----------



## butterfly (Oct 31, 2002)

_(hehehe)_

star


----------



## Arnold (Oct 31, 2002)

brite


----------



## butterfly (Oct 31, 2002)

shine


----------



## Arnold (Oct 31, 2002)

buff


----------



## butterfly (Oct 31, 2002)

polish


----------



## PB&J (Oct 31, 2002)

wax


----------



## Arnold (Oct 31, 2002)

ear


----------



## PB&J (Oct 31, 2002)

LISTEN


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 31, 2002)

attentive


----------



## lina (Oct 31, 2002)

neurotic


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 31, 2002)

disturbed


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 31, 2002)

band


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 31, 2002)

rubber


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 31, 2002)

Trojan


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 31, 2002)

condom


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 31, 2002)

jimmyhat


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 31, 2002)

sleeve


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 1, 2002)

helmut


----------



## Tboy (Nov 1, 2002)

Hardhat


----------



## PB&J (Nov 1, 2002)

loveglove


----------



## Leslie (Nov 1, 2002)

joystick


----------



## seyone (Nov 1, 2002)

atari


----------



## Tboy (Nov 1, 2002)

Joust


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2002)

medevil


----------



## Tboy (Nov 1, 2002)

ancient


----------



## cornfed (Nov 1, 2002)

jabberwokkie


----------



## cornfed (Nov 1, 2002)

Antidisastablishmentarianism


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2002)

prochoice


(was that the big word on your weekly spelling test, my friend??)


----------



## cornfed (Nov 1, 2002)

Alboob

(naw, just bored and had a flashback )


----------



## cornfed (Nov 1, 2002)

Platypus


----------



## cornfed (Nov 1, 2002)

Whoopdeefriggin'doo
~from the greek "whofuggin'caresius"


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Whoopdeefriggin'doo
> ~from the greek "whofuggin'caresius"



 
now you're getting all edumacational on us here...


----------



## Fade (Nov 1, 2002)

oooeeeoooahahtingtangwallawallabingbang


----------



## cornfed (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> now you're getting all edumacational on us here...


Edumacational


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2002)

sorry, forgot to capitolize...

thanks, fade..now have that fuqqin' song stuck in my head....


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 1, 2002)

New Word:



Juxtaposed


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2002)

compare


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 1, 2002)

discerne


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2002)

knowledge


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 3, 2002)

wisdom


----------



## Badger (Nov 3, 2002)

mature


----------



## Rissole (Nov 4, 2002)

asshole


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2002)

ignorant


----------



## Tboy (Nov 4, 2002)

Self-Centered


----------



## cornfed (Nov 4, 2002)

me


----------



## cornfed (Nov 4, 2002)

my


----------



## cornfed (Nov 4, 2002)

mine


----------



## cornfed (Nov 4, 2002)

I


----------



## Tboy (Nov 4, 2002)

hmmm....

Self-Centered


----------



## cornfed (Nov 4, 2002)

No....

Confident


----------



## cornfed (Nov 4, 2002)

Okay...Okay... Just

Sarcastic


----------



## THE_GAME (Nov 4, 2002)

asshole


----------



## kuso (Nov 4, 2002)

tangleberry`s


----------



## Dero (Nov 4, 2002)

OUCH!!!!


*whose that from?*


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 4, 2002)

Pain


----------



## kuso (Nov 4, 2002)

pleasure


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 4, 2002)

SICKO!


----------



## kuso (Nov 4, 2002)

lean_n_76er


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 4, 2002)

Tall

*Kuso you Bastard*


----------



## kuso (Nov 4, 2002)

Short


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 4, 2002)

Petite


----------



## kuso (Nov 4, 2002)

chunky


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 4, 2002)

Soup


----------



## kuso (Nov 4, 2002)

can


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 4, 2002)

can't


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 4, 2002)

shouldn't


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 4, 2002)

restrictions


----------



## kuso (Nov 4, 2002)

wouldn`t


( I`m outta here fella`s, have a crappy  )


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 4, 2002)

wood


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 4, 2002)

tree

*see ya' Kuso!  You have a crappy too!  I wont be here much longer myself*


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 4, 2002)

shoes


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cliffster5 *_
> shoes



*how did you get shoes from trees???*

Boots


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 4, 2002)

(shoe trees dude.... sheeesh)

clogs


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 4, 2002)

*    gotcha!*

Holland


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2002)

Dyke


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

females


----------



## kuso (Nov 5, 2002)

fun


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2002)

threesomes


----------



## Fade (Nov 5, 2002)

orgy


----------



## Tboy (Nov 5, 2002)

orifice


----------



## Fade (Nov 5, 2002)

insert


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2002)

gently


----------



## Fade (Nov 5, 2002)

lube


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2002)

slippery


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2002)

wet


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

snow


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 5, 2002)

blower


----------



## Tboy (Nov 5, 2002)

turbine


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2002)

battery


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

assault


----------



## Tboy (Nov 5, 2002)

violence


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

middle east


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2002)

nuke


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

(nuke)  !

annihilate!


----------



## Fade (Nov 5, 2002)

destroy


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2002)

demolish


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2002)

muscle


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

Biceps (Fade's)


----------



## Tboy (Nov 5, 2002)

(Ok DJD  Why are you thinking about Fades  muskels????)


Triceps


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> (Ok DJD  Why are you thinking about Fades  muskels????)
> *Hardy har har... it's not what you think!)*
> 
> Triceps



Traps


----------



## Tboy (Nov 5, 2002)

(sure, sure I believe you.  ...Really)


Skeet


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

What is Skeet?


----------



## Dero (Nov 5, 2002)

PULL




as in skeet shooting???


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

grab


----------



## kuso (Nov 5, 2002)

push


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

pull


----------



## kuso (Nov 5, 2002)

grab


----------



## Dero (Nov 5, 2002)

DON'T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 5, 2002)

do


----------



## Dero (Nov 5, 2002)

gently...


----------



## kuso (Nov 5, 2002)

ruffly


----------



## Dero (Nov 5, 2002)

bloody


----------



## kuso (Nov 5, 2002)

nose


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 5, 2002)

broken


----------



## Dero (Nov 5, 2002)

heart


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 5, 2002)

sucks


----------



## Dero (Nov 5, 2002)

Blows (chunks)


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

blood


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 5, 2002)

poisoning


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

Cobra


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 5, 2002)

Mustang


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

car


----------



## kuso (Nov 6, 2002)

ride


----------



## Tboy (Nov 6, 2002)

Mountain-Bike




> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> PULL
> 
> 
> ...


  Yep.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

affirmative


----------



## kuso (Nov 6, 2002)

action


----------



## Fade (Nov 6, 2002)

movie


----------



## ZECH (Nov 6, 2002)

Top Gun


----------



## kuso (Nov 6, 2002)

saliva

**Toms striggy kiss **


----------



## Tboy (Nov 6, 2002)

drool


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

spit


----------



## ZECH (Nov 6, 2002)

Gum


----------



## PB&J (Nov 6, 2002)

chew


----------



## Tboy (Nov 6, 2002)

*bless you*

Teeth


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

cavity


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

braces


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

metal


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

steel


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

Pennsylvania (Allentown)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

state


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

speak


----------



## Leslie (Nov 6, 2002)

woof


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

meow


----------



## Tboy (Nov 6, 2002)

verbalize


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

visualize


----------



## Tboy (Nov 6, 2002)

sensationalize


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

media


----------



## Tboy (Nov 6, 2002)

remedial


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

catch-up


----------



## Rissole (Nov 6, 2002)

sauce


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

picante


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

hot


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

pocket


----------



## Tboy (Nov 6, 2002)

ahh nevermind...  too easy

cold


----------



## Tboy (Nov 6, 2002)

Dang quick clicker





> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> pocket



jeans


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

denim


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

tight


----------



## Tboy (Nov 6, 2002)

outasight


----------



## Rissole (Nov 6, 2002)

gone


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

away


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

dyn-no-might!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

JJ


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

walker


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

wheelchair


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

races


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

thoughts


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

instincts


----------



## Dero (Nov 6, 2002)

natural


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

peanut butter


----------



## Dero (Nov 6, 2002)

*first there are too many word in that post 
and second HOW CAN YOU SAY THAT AROUND HERE?
TEMPTING SOME POOR SOULS WHO CAN"T EAT THAT!!!!*
 



substitute


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

**'cause I'm friggin HUNGRY! I just nuked my afternoon meal..so I should be ok now!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> *first there are too many word in that post
> and second HOW CAN YOU SAY THAT AROUND HERE?
> TEMPTING SOME POOR SOULS WHO CAN"T EAT THAT!!!!*
> ...



teacher


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

class


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

ring


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

diamond


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

expensive!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 6, 2002)

women


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

girls


----------



## kuso (Nov 6, 2002)

babes


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

movie


----------



## kuso (Nov 6, 2002)

XXX


----------



## Dero (Nov 6, 2002)

HOT


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

burning!


----------



## kuso (Nov 6, 2002)

blister


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

warts


----------



## Dero (Nov 6, 2002)

sickfuq


----------



## kuso (Nov 6, 2002)

Dero


----------



## Dero (Nov 6, 2002)

CLICK!!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 6, 2002)

*** Um, thanks buddy, by clicking, you just saved me  **


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

turn


----------



## Dero (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> *** Um, thanks buddy, by clicking, you just saved me  **


*The chamber was empty!!!
 *

around


----------



## kuso (Nov 6, 2002)

along


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 6, 2002)

beside


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 6, 2002)

behind


----------



## kuso (Nov 6, 2002)

doggy


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 6, 2002)

position


----------



## seyone (Nov 6, 2002)

right wing


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

hockey


----------



## seyone (Nov 7, 2002)

player


----------



## Tboy (Nov 7, 2002)

hater


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

lover


----------



## Tboy (Nov 7, 2002)

partner


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

wife


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

spouse


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

abuse     ( well hey....I couldn@t post wife again  )


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

neglect


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

Hey you whores! Whatcha doin?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

(pssst....wrong thread, you silly, yet good looking woman...BTW...go check your email..)

"abuse"
pain


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

OH! Noooow I get it!! lol


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

men!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

vacation!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

ooh.. Kuso, after what I wrote, that's a pretty gay comment!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

beach


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> ooh.. Kuso, after what I wrote, that's a pretty gay comment!



Dunno what you are talking about

 you beat me is all


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> beach



bikini


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

wax


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

landing strip


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

runway


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

police hunt


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

handcuffs


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

bed


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

noW!


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

spent


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

shopping


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

grocery


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

broccoli


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

banana


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

split


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

hot fudge


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

crack


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

wood


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

opps....beat me again


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

boner


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

hardon


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

erection


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

stiffy


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

omg you guys..


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

LOL....um honey.....its supposed to be one word


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

"honey"

comb


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

brush


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

mascara


----------



## Tboy (Nov 7, 2002)

paint


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

can


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

worms


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

hemoroids


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

burn


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

scratch


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

sniff


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

sneeze


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

booger


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

gross?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

Ok.. I'm leaving! Bye Burn! Bye Kus!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

(g'night, NG! Drive safely! HAve a great weekend!)

"gross?"

sick


----------



## Tboy (Nov 7, 2002)

ill


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

queasy


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

shaky


----------



## seyone (Nov 7, 2002)

jittery


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

ephedra


----------



## seyone (Nov 7, 2002)

fat


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

(Ephedra -------> Fat?!?!)  

hippo


----------



## PB&J (Nov 7, 2002)

swim


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2002)

laps


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

dance


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2002)

guys


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

gals


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 7, 2002)

devotchka 
(Clockwork Orange term)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

?


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2002)

yell


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

whisper


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 7, 2002)

soft-nothings


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

flacid


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

LIMP


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

bizkit!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

gravy


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

train


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

amtrak


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

wrecks!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2002)

sad


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

hurt


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2002)

pain


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

owie


----------



## PB&J (Nov 7, 2002)

stings


----------



## PB&J (Nov 7, 2002)

throbs


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

Swell


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

bulge


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

EXPLODE


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

Erection


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

building


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

built


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

Crumbled


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

ashes


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

flammer


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

match


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

crocquet


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

balls


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

scrotum


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

elephantitus!


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

worms


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

(worms.... eeyyyucckkk!  in the balls!)  

fishing


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

hook


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

Sharp


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

Witty


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

cruel


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

LIFE!!!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

breathing


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

Choking!!!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

fellatio (giving head)


----------



## seyone (Nov 7, 2002)

hummer


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 7, 2002)

bummer 

(nobody got my Clockwork Orange post- bunch of muscle bound Philistines.... sheesh)


----------



## Rissole (Nov 8, 2002)

avatar


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

picture


----------



## butterfly (Nov 8, 2002)

movie


----------



## kuso (Nov 8, 2002)

title


----------



## butterfly (Nov 8, 2002)

aristocracy


----------



## seyone (Nov 8, 2002)

government


----------



## kuso (Nov 8, 2002)

bullshitters


----------



## kuso (Nov 8, 2002)

bullshitters


----------



## kuso (Nov 8, 2002)

bullshitters


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

(bullshitters 3 times over??)  

salesman (car)


----------



## butterfly (Nov 8, 2002)

politicians


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

NASA (Just kidding!!!)

Retail (Workers selling their dumb ext. warranties)


----------



## butterfly (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> NASA (Just kidding!!!)


What's up with that comment???  Don't you know that the NASA Director is appointed by the President???  It's not like he campaigns for the job... most of the men that have had it don't want it and they generally only stay in the position as long as the President that appointed them stays in office.  It's not a coveted position.

=> jobs


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

I had to throw you for a loop!    Sorry, I was only kidding to see if I could get your attention!!!  

PS.  It worked!  Please now accept my apology!

Now back to the word association

work


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 8, 2002)

lurk


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

prowl


----------



## cornfed (Nov 8, 2002)

Pooperscooper


----------



## cornfed (Nov 8, 2002)

peetrap


----------



## cornfed (Nov 8, 2002)

Piddle


----------



## cornfed (Nov 8, 2002)

Hash


----------



## cornfed (Nov 8, 2002)

Bong


----------



## cornfed (Nov 8, 2002)

dimebag


----------



## cornfed (Nov 8, 2002)

slinkie


----------



## cornfed (Nov 8, 2002)

droves (#s)


----------



## cornfed (Nov 8, 2002)

bugger


----------



## cornfed (Nov 8, 2002)

buggery


----------



## cornfed (Nov 8, 2002)

snuggle


----------



## cornfed (Nov 8, 2002)

bungle


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

(I see Cornfed is having a tempertantrum here?!?!)  

Bungle??  

Jungle??


----------



## butterfly (Nov 8, 2002)

monkey


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

banana


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

prize


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

cracker jacks


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

FIX!!!




*ok,how many boxes have you eaten so far?*


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 8, 2002)

Boxing


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

ring


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Tyson


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 8, 2002)

Ears


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

gone...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 8, 2002)

back


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

front


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

OUT


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 8, 2002)

in


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

outside






* Crash!!!!!*


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

outhouse


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

FREEZE


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Canada


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

souf


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

What is SOUF?

Soup??


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> What is SOUF?
> 
> Soup??


*That's how ppl from  Carolina say/write "south"
Thought maybe with all the travelling you have done lately,you'de know... *


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Well, I was in North and South Carolina and I never heard anyone say it like that.........


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 8, 2002)

bacon


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Here's the word association

Souf

hot!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 8, 2002)

cold


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

snow


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

freezing


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 8, 2002)

melting


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

-2 (or more)


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

BEACH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Dero


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 8, 2002)

no your a beach


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Dero




whore


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Prostitute


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

streetwalker


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 8, 2002)

david blane


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

who?


boywonder


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 8, 2002)

that one dude who walks around and does street magic


robin


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

Motorcycle


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

bluejay


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

harley


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

Indian


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

tonto


----------



## Tboy (Nov 8, 2002)

kemosabe   (did I spell it right???)


----------



## Tboy (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> souf


Soo.... Dero.  I see you speak Ebonics?


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

What's the word?


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 8, 2002)

clueless


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

Cliffy


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 8, 2002)

Scholar


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

Diplomat


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 8, 2002)

Sage


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

WO!!!!!





*Let's not get carried away*


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

woo-hoo?


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

Yooooo hoooo


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 8, 2002)

Yoo-hoo


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cliffster5 *_
> Yoo-hoo






*Get outta my head Cliff!!!!*


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

drink


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 8, 2002)

Jedi


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

Force


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 8, 2002)

Command (yeah you heartless bastard, hell of an assignment you gave me... )


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

GET!!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

out


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

in


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

pain


----------



## Badger (Nov 9, 2002)

pleasure


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

massage


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Stimulation


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

satisfaction


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

sexification (now a word in a post whores dictionary, that is!)


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

exhaustion


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

coffee


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Starbucks


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 9, 2002)

ripoff


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Cable (Bill)


----------



## Badger (Nov 9, 2002)

wire


----------



## lina (Nov 9, 2002)

thread


----------



## Badger (Nov 9, 2002)

needle


----------



## lina (Nov 9, 2002)

pain


----------



## Badger (Nov 9, 2002)

medication


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Oxycontin


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

high


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

airplane


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

jelly


----------



## Fade (Nov 9, 2002)

KY


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Colonel


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

violated


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

abducted


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2002)

Aliens?


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

ufo


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2002)

ETI


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

HJK


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2002)

*Got me there!!!What is HJK?*


----------



## kuso (Nov 9, 2002)

human jerk offs    didn`t know what else to add to ETI


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

electronical dildo machine??


----------



## Badger (Nov 10, 2002)

erotic


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

sexual


----------



## Badger (Nov 10, 2002)

sweaty


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

dirty


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

nasty


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

unbathed


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

smelly


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

kangaroos (pouch)


----------



## Badger (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Oxycontin



(Your in the big leagues with this stuff)

skunk


----------



## Dero (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> human jerk offs    didn`t know what else to add to ETI





*Ok...   I agree with your response,NOW that I know what it means!!!

Back to the game(skunk)*

pungant (sp)


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

nosey


----------



## Dero (Nov 10, 2002)

curious


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

kitty


----------



## Dero (Nov 10, 2002)

cards


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

ace


----------



## Dero (Nov 10, 2002)

sleeve


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

shirt


----------



## Dero (Nov 10, 2002)

back


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

tofront


----------



## Dero (Nov 10, 2002)

andbackagain


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

lol

twisted


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 10, 2002)

knotted


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

tangled


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 10, 2002)

mangled


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

broken


----------



## Dero (Nov 10, 2002)

neutred


----------



## Badger (Nov 10, 2002)

spayed


----------



## Dero (Nov 10, 2002)

fixed


----------



## Badger (Nov 10, 2002)

ruined


----------



## Dero (Nov 10, 2002)

bankrupt


----------



## Badger (Nov 10, 2002)

broke


----------



## lina (Nov 10, 2002)

penniless


----------



## Dero (Nov 10, 2002)

filthyrich


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

brokendown


----------



## lina (Nov 10, 2002)

engine


----------



## Badger (Nov 10, 2002)

machine


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

mechanical


----------



## Badger (Nov 10, 2002)

sybian


----------



## Badger (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Badger *_
> sybian




Couldn't help it, the pornal escaped


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

dildo


----------



## Dero (Nov 10, 2002)

slippery


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

roads (Snow, ice, Sleet in Canada!)


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

dirt


----------



## Dero (Nov 10, 2002)

filth


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

disgusting


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

rancid


----------



## Dero (Nov 10, 2002)

RALPH  


*No s!!!
I'm not starting that thread here!!!
  *


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

LOL


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

ha ha


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

hee hee


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

ho ho


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

got the giggles??


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> got the giggles??



(quit breaking the rules of this thread!!!!)

Word:  Ho Ho

Santa Clause


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

is dead

(so very sorry.......... )


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

alive


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

Iraq


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

dust


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 10, 2002)

bunnies


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 10, 2002)

angel


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

evil


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

girls


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 10, 2002)

women


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

babes


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 10, 2002)

Toyland


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

dildo


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 10, 2002)

ben-wa


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

crystals


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 10, 2002)

prism?


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

Ball (disco)


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 10, 2002)

jism


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cliffster5 *_
> jism





Spunk


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

spoof


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

rag


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 10, 2002)

menstruation


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

period


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

question mark


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

comma


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 10, 2002)

coma


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

DOA


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 10, 2002)

toes

*get it - coma-toes*


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

(Boo!  Lean'n!

Hands


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

finger


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

throat


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

ears


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

earwax


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

donut


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

asshole


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 10, 2002)

taint


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

butthole


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

surfers


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 10, 2002)

waves


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

shells


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 10, 2002)

beach


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

bum


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 10, 2002)

ass


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

licker


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

kisser


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

stratus


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

internaltittyfuk


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 10, 2002)

pearlneclace


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

ring


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 10, 2002)

mmafiter


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

smellyfingers


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 10, 2002)

shyt-head!


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

mmafiter


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

speechless!


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

quiet


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 10, 2002)

women????  

*yah - right*


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

lol

chicks


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

fingerlickngood (some of them!)


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

Kentucky


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

wildcats


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

tigers


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

lions


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

bears


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

bare


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

exposed


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

flashed


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

arrested!


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

jailed


----------



## Badger (Nov 11, 2002)

violated


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

apple corer


----------



## lina (Nov 11, 2002)

urologist


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

doctor!


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

( I knew you`d like that lina   ) 

Pee


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

leak


----------



## lina (Nov 11, 2002)

tire


(gee kuso, you know me toooooo well!   )


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

wheel


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

Ferris


----------



## Badger (Nov 11, 2002)

Bueler (sp)


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

Actor


----------



## Badger (Nov 11, 2002)

actress


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

oscar


----------



## Badger (Nov 11, 2002)

felix


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

cat?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

meow


----------



## Badger (Nov 11, 2002)

bark


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

tree


----------



## Badger (Nov 11, 2002)

leaf


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

cocoa


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

Hawaii!


----------



## cornfed (Nov 11, 2002)

biatches...   ...beaches


----------



## cornfed (Nov 11, 2002)

tussle


----------



## cornfed (Nov 11, 2002)

(above referring to biatches) 


all-nighter


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

quickie


----------



## cornfed (Nov 11, 2002)

Burner's only option


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

(as long as I get mine??)


----------



## cornfed (Nov 11, 2002)

selebate


----------



## cornfed (Nov 11, 2002)

chaste


----------



## cornfed (Nov 11, 2002)

Burner


----------



## cornfed (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

untrue!


----------



## cornfed (Nov 11, 2002)

denial


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

refuse


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

shut


----------



## Tboy (Nov 11, 2002)

shun


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

ignore


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

block


----------



## Badger (Nov 11, 2002)

head


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

meat


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

flute


----------



## Badger (Nov 11, 2002)

drum


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

Guitar


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

axe


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

speaker


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

magephone


----------



## Rissole (Nov 11, 2002)

loudmouth


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

IT


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

freak


----------



## ZECH (Nov 11, 2002)

azoid


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

asteroid?


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

Martians


----------



## ZECH (Nov 11, 2002)

Freak-azoid!!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 11, 2002)

Green


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

grinch


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

Christmas


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

Boxing day


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

fight!


----------



## Craft (Nov 11, 2002)

scrap


----------



## Dero (Nov 11, 2002)

meat




*YO CRAFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You're alive...Long time no see...* *


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

beef!


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

pork


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

root


----------



## Dero (Nov 11, 2002)

beer


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

heiniken


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

manouver


----------



## Dero (Nov 11, 2002)

Hein


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

Hind


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

quarters


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

nickels


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

dimes


----------



## Dero (Nov 11, 2002)

penneys


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

halfdollar (you know what I'm referring to!)


----------



## Dero (Nov 11, 2002)

Loony


*No I don't!!!But a Loony is a Cannuck one dollar coin*


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

crazy


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

nuttty


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

chocolate


----------



## Dero (Nov 11, 2002)

Fondue


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

cheeze


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

french


----------



## Dero (Nov 11, 2002)

PASTERIES!!!!!!  




*As good as



Oops,sorry folks it just popped on my mind!!! *


----------



## lina (Nov 11, 2002)

fata$$ 



hehe Dero....


----------



## Dero (Nov 11, 2002)

NICEASS!!!!!




* I would think so...*


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

butt


----------



## Redsol1 (Nov 11, 2002)

excuses


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

lies


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 11, 2002)

truth


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 11, 2002)

bullshit


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

flies


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 11, 2002)

everywere


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

smothered


----------



## Rissole (Nov 12, 2002)

cleavage


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)

boobs


----------



## Tboy (Nov 12, 2002)

Peetrips-and-Kuso


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)

Cool Aussies


----------



## lina (Nov 12, 2002)

vegimite


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)

lol

miso


----------



## lina (Nov 12, 2002)

soup


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)

bowl


----------



## lina (Nov 12, 2002)

spoon


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

utensil


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)

chopsticks


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

kungpao


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)

chin chin


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

asia


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)

tropical


----------



## lina (Nov 12, 2002)

storm


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

x-men


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

cartoon?


----------



## lina (Nov 12, 2002)

character


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

witness


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2002)

courtroom


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

judge


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2002)

jury


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

hung


----------



## Dero (Nov 12, 2002)

bear


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2002)

horse


----------



## Tboy (Nov 12, 2002)

Mr.Ed


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

comedy


----------



## Dero (Nov 12, 2002)

'hood


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2002)

redriding


----------



## Dero (Nov 12, 2002)

poridge


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2002)

spider


----------



## Dero (Nov 12, 2002)

Tuffet 
*or tuppet*?


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

muffett


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2002)

rhyme


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2002)

reason


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

logic


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

SIMPLIFIED (hey Burner, I have those samples if you want me to send them to you.  PM your address!)


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

easy


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

rough


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

rider


----------



## Dero (Nov 12, 2002)

football


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 12, 2002)

boring


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

golf


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 12, 2002)

driver


----------



## Dero (Nov 12, 2002)

painting


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

rembrant


----------



## Dero (Nov 12, 2002)

Master


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

bation!


----------



## Dero (Nov 12, 2002)

WET...



* *


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

noodle


----------



## Dero (Nov 12, 2002)

sauce


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

BBQ


----------



## Dero (Nov 12, 2002)

RIBBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

Nice pic there, Dero.... u clambake!

Pigs feet


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)

toe jam


----------



## Dero (Nov 12, 2002)

shitty>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

diapers


----------



## Dero (Nov 12, 2002)

recycled?


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

disgusting!


----------



## Dero (Nov 12, 2002)

Utterly


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

BRUCE LEE


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

JAPAN!


----------



## Dero (Nov 12, 2002)

Kusohome


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

Taiwan


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)

SiS


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 12, 2002)

Bro!


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)

buddy        ( SiS is a company, not sister  )


----------



## Rissole (Nov 12, 2002)

vanillacoke


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> buddy        ( SiS is a company, not sister  )



SYSCO


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 12, 2002)

Kodak

*Fuji sucks*


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

kojak (Fiji Sucks)


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 12, 2002)

sucker


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

fish


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

Bass


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

perch


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

trout


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

shark


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

minnow


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 12, 2002)

bait


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

Jail


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)

bars


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

soap!


----------



## kuso (Nov 13, 2002)

showers


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 13, 2002)

golden


----------



## kuso (Nov 13, 2002)

arches


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 13, 2002)

SLOP!


----------



## kuso (Nov 13, 2002)

POOP!


----------



## lina (Nov 13, 2002)

kusokusokuso!!!


(  kuso's favorite subject! Here we go again  )


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> golden




(let me annunctiate this two combo! Golden Shower!  gross!) 

Lean'n


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 13, 2002)

Pisa


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

Pita


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

poon tang


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

puta


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

pu-nani


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

pussy


----------



## Dero (Nov 13, 2002)

willow


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

Tree


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 13, 2002)

oak


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

Charles


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 14, 2002)

Glass


----------



## kuso (Nov 14, 2002)

crack


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2002)

Addict


----------



## kuso (Nov 14, 2002)

whore


----------



## butterfly (Nov 14, 2002)

US!!!!


----------



## PB&J (Nov 14, 2002)

THEM


----------



## butterfly (Nov 14, 2002)

they


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2002)

WE


----------



## Badger (Nov 14, 2002)

group


----------



## butterfly (Nov 14, 2002)

gang


----------



## seyone (Nov 14, 2002)

bang


----------



## david (Nov 14, 2002)

NOISE


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2002)

Turndown


----------



## david (Nov 14, 2002)

TURNUP!  (and your a sound engineer?!    )


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2002)

noise?????



*NEVER turn up noise,turn up sound or music,but NEVER noise!!!*


----------



## cornfed (Nov 14, 2002)

soundcheck


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 14, 2002)

feedback


----------



## seyone (Nov 14, 2002)

positive


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2002)

negative

*sorry,feedback is always NEGATIVE in the audio department!!!*


----------



## seyone (Nov 14, 2002)

reinforcement


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2002)

sound


----------



## kuso (Nov 14, 2002)

noise


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2002)

Effects

*this page is getting really noisy!!!*


----------



## kuso (Nov 14, 2002)

affects


----------



## david (Nov 14, 2002)

Affection


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 14, 2002)

care


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2002)

packages


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 14, 2002)

Santa


----------



## seyone (Nov 14, 2002)

satan


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 14, 2002)

me


----------



## seyone (Nov 14, 2002)

you


----------



## kuso (Nov 15, 2002)

suck


----------



## lina (Nov 15, 2002)

pacifier


----------



## kuso (Nov 15, 2002)

rubbernipple




BTW...that is the best smiley I`ve ever seen


----------



## lina (Nov 15, 2002)

milk







Well, thank you sir!


----------



## kuso (Nov 15, 2002)

jug


----------



## lina (Nov 15, 2002)

pitcher


----------



## kuso (Nov 15, 2002)

baseball


----------



## lina (Nov 15, 2002)

boring!


----------



## seyone (Nov 15, 2002)

tiresome


----------



## lina (Nov 15, 2002)

caffeine!


----------



## seyone (Nov 15, 2002)

coffee


----------



## lina (Nov 15, 2002)

diuretic


----------



## seyone (Nov 15, 2002)

pee


----------



## lina (Nov 15, 2002)

poo


----------



## seyone (Nov 15, 2002)

Winnie


----------



## lina (Nov 15, 2002)

Tigger




...seeyalater seyone!


----------



## seyone (Nov 15, 2002)

tiger


----------



## kuso (Nov 15, 2002)

coco pops


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

trix


----------



## kuso (Nov 15, 2002)

majik


----------



## seyone (Nov 15, 2002)

*coco pops? and tiger?*

wand


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

stick


----------



## seyone (Nov 15, 2002)

hockey


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2002)

offside


----------



## kuso (Nov 15, 2002)

inside


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2002)

HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

tomato


----------



## Tboy (Nov 15, 2002)

fruit


----------



## seyone (Nov 15, 2002)

cake


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2002)

pound


----------



## seyone (Nov 15, 2002)

weight


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

GAIN


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

NASDQ


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

dow


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

Stocks


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

bonds


----------



## lina (Nov 15, 2002)

James


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

Jimmy


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

jimbo


----------



## butterfly (Nov 15, 2002)

bimbo


----------



## ZECH (Nov 15, 2002)

blond


----------



## butterfly (Nov 15, 2002)

myth


----------



## Tboy (Nov 15, 2002)

reality


----------



## ZECH (Nov 15, 2002)

fiction


----------



## Tboy (Nov 15, 2002)

un-truths


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

liar!


----------



## seyone (Nov 15, 2002)

Jim carey


----------



## Tboy (Nov 15, 2002)

Living Color


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

cancelled


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

Ruins


----------



## Tboy (Nov 15, 2002)

shambles


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

wreck


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

women (when not shopping)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

lesbiens (whether shopping or not!)


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2002)

Fishy


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

tuna


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2002)

*PHEWY!!!* stinky


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

stank


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2002)

stench


----------



## kuso (Nov 15, 2002)

wench


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2002)

Who?????


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

Anna Dero Smith... that's who!


----------



## Badger (Nov 15, 2002)

girl


----------



## seyone (Nov 15, 2002)

slut


----------



## kuso (Nov 16, 2002)

buttugly


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

fugly


----------



## Dero (Nov 16, 2002)

f'fugly


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> f'fugly



(wow..now THAT is UGLY!)


hideous


----------



## ZECH (Nov 16, 2002)

Gorgeous


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

beautiful


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

scenic


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

mountains


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

hills


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

ramparts


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

fields


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

prairie


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

protection


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

field


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

farm


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

ranch


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

dressing


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

room


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

office


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

max


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

minimum


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

wage


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

bet


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

lose


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

gamble


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

drink


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

blackjack


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

craps


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

cards


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

chips


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

dips


----------



## lina (Nov 16, 2002)

triceps


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

biceps


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

gunz!


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

bullets


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

basketball


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

jordan


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

air


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

fart


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

blossum


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

gross!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

lot


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

parking


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

lights


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

marijuana


----------



## ZECH (Nov 16, 2002)

grass


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

fertilizer


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

manure


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

cat


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

pussy


----------



## Dero (Nov 16, 2002)

power


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

puff


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

girls


----------



## Dero (Nov 16, 2002)

Sexy!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

cartoons?


----------



## Dero (Nov 16, 2002)

*I think you have been working TOO much !!!!*

Warner


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

brothers


----------



## Dero (Nov 16, 2002)

inlaws


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

outlaws


----------



## Dero (Nov 16, 2002)

Wells


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

Fargo


----------



## Dero (Nov 16, 2002)

Armoured


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

trucks


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

cars


----------



## lina (Nov 16, 2002)

race


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

track


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

marks


----------



## lina (Nov 16, 2002)

grades


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

pass


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

fail


----------



## lina (Nov 16, 2002)

dissappointed


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

frustrated


----------



## lina (Nov 16, 2002)

anxious


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

excited


----------



## lina (Nov 16, 2002)

horny





...hmmm...didn't take long to go from 'anxious' to 'excited'


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

ready?


----------



## lina (Nov 16, 2002)

willing?


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

always!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

able!


----------



## lina (Nov 16, 2002)

protection?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

restriction??


----------



## lina (Nov 16, 2002)

prevention!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

agreed


----------



## lina (Nov 16, 2002)

consensus


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

definately


----------



## lina (Nov 16, 2002)

affirmative





...bye Mike...time for more household cardio!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

wahoo!

Have a great night!
Talk to you next time!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 16, 2002)

yipee


----------



## kuso (Nov 16, 2002)

cricky


----------



## Dero (Nov 16, 2002)

shitty


----------



## seyone (Nov 16, 2002)

weather


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

sunny ( I wish)


----------



## Dero (Nov 16, 2002)

dream


----------



## seyone (Nov 16, 2002)

nightmare


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

erotic


----------



## Dero (Nov 16, 2002)

weather????


----------



## seyone (Nov 16, 2002)

*what is "erotic weather"????*

*weather*
cloudy


----------



## Dero (Nov 16, 2002)

* I would imagine *
downpour!!!


----------



## seyone (Nov 16, 2002)

drought (the more it rains the worst the drought gets around here)


----------



## Dero (Nov 16, 2002)

Dry???



*I...HUH?????,Go figure,the more it rains ...Hmmmm...
Oh forget it...  *


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

dry


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

dusty


----------



## Dero (Nov 16, 2002)

*He,he...I can think of some words to put betweeb those two last posts...*


bone


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

*I've got a few myself*

knaw


----------



## Dero (Nov 16, 2002)

clean


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

dirty


----------



## Dero (Nov 16, 2002)

muddy


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

water


----------



## Dero (Nov 16, 2002)

Ooooooch?
 
*muddy water*


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

Ooooooch?????

boo-boo?


----------



## Dero (Nov 16, 2002)

* no !!!!Booze as in whisky...muddy water*


mistake

*Eh you try to think of sumthing to go with Boo-boo!*


----------



## lina (Nov 16, 2002)

error




*OK, staying up to play a lil' longer  *


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

mistake


----------



## lina (Nov 16, 2002)

fault


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> * no !!!!Booze as in whisky...muddy water*
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I didn't know what you meant by "Oooooooch".  Boo-boo would be a rough one to associate.


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> error
> 
> 
> ...



Your always welcome.  Pics will come sometime soon!


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

bad


----------



## lina (Nov 16, 2002)

good!






*G'night! I'm off! Can't wait for pics!*


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2002)

best. *good night*


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

terrible


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

horrendous


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2002)

outrageous


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

fortune


----------



## Rissole (Nov 17, 2002)

teller


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2002)

bank


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

money


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2002)

gold


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

schlager


----------



## ZECH (Nov 17, 2002)

Memories!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

vacation!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 17, 2002)

mountains!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

beach


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

babes


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

bikini


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

T-backs


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

t-bones


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

steak


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

food


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

nourishment


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

hunger


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

Africa


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

safari


----------



## Badger (Nov 17, 2002)

wilderness


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 17, 2002)

porn


----------



## lina (Nov 17, 2002)

movie





*staying outa trouble Crash?*


----------



## Badger (Nov 17, 2002)

theater


----------



## lina (Nov 17, 2002)

popcorn


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 17, 2002)

butter



*of course not


----------



## Dero (Nov 17, 2002)

Orven


----------



## Badger (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> butter
> 
> 
> ...




slippery


----------



## Badger (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Orven




?????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 17, 2002)

ya what the hell is an orven?


----------



## Dero (Nov 17, 2002)

Roads!!! 
* Orven _ _ _ _ Da best popcorbn on the market...Can't remember his last name.*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 17, 2002)

you mean orvile redanbocker? or how ever you spell the last name


----------



## lina (Nov 17, 2002)

Orville


----------



## lina (Nov 17, 2002)

Redenbacher


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 17, 2002)

WHorville


----------



## Badger (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Redenbacher



A favorite of yours?


----------



## lina (Nov 17, 2002)

Postwhorville 






> _*Originally posted by Badger *_
> 
> 
> A favorite of yours?



Nah! A quick google search


----------



## Dero (Nov 17, 2002)

Multitasking...



*that's the name!!! DA best!!!*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Postwhorville



ourpostwhorville?


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2002)

quality


----------



## lina (Nov 17, 2002)

*multitasking*

overworked





> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> ourpostwhorville?


----------



## Badger (Nov 17, 2002)

underpaid


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 17, 2002)

not paid


----------



## Badger (Nov 17, 2002)

freebie


----------



## lina (Nov 17, 2002)

slavery


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 17, 2002)

corn


----------



## Badger (Nov 17, 2002)

flakes


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 17, 2002)

dandrif


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2002)

fleas


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

Dero


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2002)

funny


----------



## Badger (Nov 17, 2002)

sad


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2002)

mad


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

ME


----------



## Badger (Nov 17, 2002)

post-whore


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

me


----------



## Badger (Nov 17, 2002)

you


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

Mad


----------



## Badger (Nov 17, 2002)

glad


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 17, 2002)

bad


----------



## Badger (Nov 17, 2002)

evil


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 17, 2002)

devilish


----------



## Badger (Nov 17, 2002)

angelic


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 17, 2002)

not


----------



## Badger (Nov 17, 2002)

YES!!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

no


----------



## Badger (Nov 17, 2002)

maybe


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

ynot


----------



## Badger (Nov 17, 2002)

because


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

coz


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 17, 2002)

coz y


----------



## kuso (Nov 17, 2002)

bed


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

springs


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

winters


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

sport


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

games


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

computers


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

cybersex


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

unfulfilling


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

masturbation


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

lonely


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

alone


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

stallone


----------



## Tboy (Nov 18, 2002)

hermit


----------



## Tboy (Nov 18, 2002)

well scratch the hermit.


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

okay...start from stallone


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

stallone =  lisp


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

hilarious


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

dribble


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

britney


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

BOOBS


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

fake?


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

fuckable


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

eatable


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

pukeable


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

pea-soup


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

yuck!


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

watery


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

thick


----------



## Fade (Nov 18, 2002)

mucus


----------



## Tboy (Nov 18, 2002)

loogy


----------



## lina (Nov 18, 2002)

boogie 


*what's a 'loogy' anyway?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 18, 2002)

nights


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

days


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

sunshine


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

moonshine


----------



## Fade (Nov 18, 2002)

shoe-shine


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

sunshine


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

rain


----------



## Fade (Nov 18, 2002)

wet


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

vac


----------



## Fade (Nov 18, 2002)

Ridgid


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

pole


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

water


----------



## Fade (Nov 18, 2002)

liquid


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

flood


----------



## Fade (Nov 18, 2002)

zone


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

endzone


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

twilightzone


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

spooky


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

kooky


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

kinky


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

twinky


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

Pinkie


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

brain


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

freeze


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

cops


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

donuts


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

wiggum


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)




----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

from simpsons...police chief wiggum


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

corrupt


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

CEOs


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

secretaries


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

shaggable


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

Naked


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

awesome


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

drunk


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

rum


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

coke


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

vanilla


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

chocolate


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

chips


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

ice cream


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

cones


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

crunchy


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

crunchies


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

muscles


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

weights


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

heavy


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

lead


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

foot


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

shoes


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

boots


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

jack


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

Ass


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

w8lifter


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

hummer


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

humvee


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

large!


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

N'CHARGE  (there we go!)


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

Thats two words fucker


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

4


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

score


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

board


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

darts


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

ouch


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

pain


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

Misery


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

Mr King


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

bleach


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

blonde


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

brunette


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

redhead


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

fire


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

ice


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

water


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

drink


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

rum


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

coke


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

bundy


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

coke


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

bourbon


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 18, 2002)

GOOD!


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

excellent


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 18, 2002)

STUpendous!


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

marv


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

merv


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 18, 2002)

perv


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

kuso


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)




----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

**ps....dvlmn666......switch your aim on  ***


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

Lean'n


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 18, 2002)

work


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

dork


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 18, 2002)

mmafiter

*work = dork???*


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

mcdonalds

*work sounds like dork*


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

7-Eleven


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

nightowl


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 18, 2002)

niteshift

*understand Coleman*


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

movie


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

stars


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 18, 2002)

moon


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

rude!


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

comical


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

eddie


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

cruisers


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

vodka


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 18, 2002)

Gin


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

bourbon


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

rum

*that's like the third time today i have said rum in this thread*


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

cum


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)




----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

protein


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

steak


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

cheeze


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

please


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

sincerity


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

honesty


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

stinks


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

sinks


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

shrinks


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

psychatrists


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

psychologist


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

frasier


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

sucks


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

bollocks!!!


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

Sandra


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 18, 2002)

hottie


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

speed


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 18, 2002)

crack


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

whore


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 18, 2002)

DJD


----------



## coleman (Nov 18, 2002)

kuso


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 18, 2002)

gay


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

CRASHMAN


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

subtle


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

discretionate


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

fictional


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

BS


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

bollocks


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

crap


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

toilets


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

dunnies


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

slang


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

slung


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

hung


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Avant


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

what


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

where      ( avant labs is the name of a supp company releasing a supp named Hung  )


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

brisbane (lol okay then...i think i remember a thread on that)


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

blokes


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

sheilas


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

hot


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

seashells?


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

elle


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

beach


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

body


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

waves


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

booty


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

call


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

boards


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

darts


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

lawns


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

juice


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

ouch


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

steriods


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

big


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

atrophy


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

nuts


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

balls


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

soccer


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

wusses


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

gaybies


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

ALBOB


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

harsh


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

strong


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

true


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

yep


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

yes


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

no


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

negative


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

definitely


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

indefinatly


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

why


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

who


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

when?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

where?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

what


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

how


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

which


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

why


----------



## Tboy (Nov 19, 2002)

where


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

here


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

now


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

there


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

when?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

6


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

pack


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

beer


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

delicious


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

coors


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

buds


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

bud


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

plants


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

pants


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

weiser


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

geyser


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

smarter


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

light


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

match


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

pipe


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

set


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

up


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

pop


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

cherry


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

pie


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

warrant


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

american


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

canadian


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

southern


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

australia


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

western


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2002)

eastern


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

north-eastern


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

northern


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

north-western


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

repetative


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

extremely


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

whoring


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

yep


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

DJD


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

sleepin


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

excellent


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

good


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

great


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

food


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

love


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

hate


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

hate


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

lol


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

prick


----------



## lina (Nov 19, 2002)

dick


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Dero?? lol


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

hair


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

bald


----------



## lina (Nov 19, 2002)

Kojak


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

Kodak


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2002)

pictures


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

glossy


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

shine


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 19, 2002)

mirror


----------



## cornfed (Nov 19, 2002)

"DAMN!!!"


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

damned


----------



## cornfed (Nov 19, 2002)

warmish


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

hot


----------



## butterfly (Nov 19, 2002)

desert


----------



## Fade (Nov 19, 2002)

lonely


----------



## Dero (Nov 19, 2002)

WhereisB?


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

(Dero beat me to the post)

Lonely



Heartbroken


----------



## Fade (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> WhereisB?


New-Mexico


----------



## Dero (Nov 19, 2002)

Sad


----------



## Fade (Nov 19, 2002)

whimper


----------



## Dero (Nov 19, 2002)

snivelling.


----------



## Fade (Nov 19, 2002)

idiot


----------



## Dero (Nov 19, 2002)

IT


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

indolents (Atlanta ex-co workers!)


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

olympics


----------



## Dero (Nov 19, 2002)

Drugs


----------



## Fade (Nov 19, 2002)

Acid


----------



## Dero (Nov 19, 2002)

burn


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

ice


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

FIRE


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

hydrant


----------



## Dero (Nov 19, 2002)

dog


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

cat


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

splat


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 19, 2002)

FLAT


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

pancake


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 19, 2002)

syrup 

*SF of course*


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

treacle


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 19, 2002)

*ummm, what's that?"


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

confused


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 19, 2002)

lost


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

map


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

mapfinder


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

passenger


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 19, 2002)

sleep


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

snore


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

loud


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 19, 2002)

quiet


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

riot


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 19, 2002)

prison


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

laughter


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

hysterics


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

girls


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 19, 2002)

pranks

*DJD finds prison funny?*


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

phonecalls


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

phonesex


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

jerky (boys)


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

beef


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

steak


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

cows


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

shrooms


----------



## coleman (Nov 19, 2002)

magical


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

illusion


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

copperfield


----------



## kuso (Nov 20, 2002)

corn field


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

cropcircles


----------



## kuso (Nov 20, 2002)

donuts


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

wiggum


----------



## kuso (Nov 20, 2002)

ha?


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

hilarious (police chief wiggum from the simpsons)


----------



## kuso (Nov 20, 2002)

(opps  )

sarcastic


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

homer


----------



## kuso (Nov 20, 2002)

short stop


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

pitcher


----------



## kuso (Nov 20, 2002)

bottle


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

rocket


----------



## kuso (Nov 20, 2002)

fuel


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

energy


----------



## Fade (Nov 20, 2002)

none


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 20, 2002)

zero


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

effort


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

zilch


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

nada


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

zippo


----------



## kuso (Nov 20, 2002)

lighter


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

darker


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2002)

tinted


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

windows


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

geek


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

nerd


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

gates


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2002)

bill


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

bixby


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

bilby


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2002)

wallaby
*hey coleman  long time no see*


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

gregan


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2002)

*who?? *
Bonehead


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

*who?? *
+ The Incredible Hulk+

Bonehead
+peetrips+!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2002)

musclebound... 
*thanks burner*


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

dreaming!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2002)

ofw8andlina


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

spanking???


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2002)

hotunderthecollar


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

toomuchinformation *captain of the australian wallabies*


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

definately!


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

certainly


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

shall


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

will


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

overcome


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

obstacles


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

barrier


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

harrier


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

jet


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

stream


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

brook


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

river


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

rafting


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

rapids


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

whitewater


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

foam


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

bubbles


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

bath


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

bathe


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

soap


----------



## Dero (Nov 20, 2002)

lather


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

rinse


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

repeat


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

reruns


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

SIMPSON'S


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

brady's


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 20, 2002)

Munster's


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

scoobydoo


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 20, 2002)

Shaggy


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

carpet


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 20, 2002)

muncher


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

lesbians


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 20, 2002)

fantasy

*and not the deisel dyke, gotta be the lipstick lesbians!*


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

wishing


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

well


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 20, 2002)

deep


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

meaningful


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

lovey


----------



## coleman (Nov 20, 2002)

dovey


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

poopie


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

toilet


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2002)

bowl


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

cricket


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2002)

loserpomies


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

typical


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2002)

same


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

usual


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2002)

monotonus *spelt??*


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

monotone *seems right?*


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2002)

semitone


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 21, 2002)

FAT!


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

hardon


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

flacid


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

softy


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

marshmellow


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

campfire


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

camping


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

tent


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

flap


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

pole


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

cat


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

kitty


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

litter


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

trash


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

trailer


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

park


----------



## Fade (Nov 21, 2002)

playground


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

swing


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

strike


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

miss


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

World


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

champion


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

adidas


----------



## ZECH (Nov 21, 2002)

nike


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

shoe


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

lace


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

leather


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

chains


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

bondage


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

SM


----------



## ZECH (Nov 21, 2002)

K&G


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

Kuso & Ginni??


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

gerbils


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

rats


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2002)

foiled


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

ruined


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2002)

spoilt


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

rotten


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

food


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

pizza!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

deepdish


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

thinstyle


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

handtossed


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

Tossedsalad


----------



## lina (Nov 21, 2002)

Ceasar


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

Roman


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

sideon


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

sideout?


----------



## THE_GAME (Nov 21, 2002)

wave


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

water


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

fall


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

ouch!


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

Zalright


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

okiedokie


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

Penockee


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

indian


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

Western?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

omelette


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

Eastern?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

airlines


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

flightattendants


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

rule


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

suck



*the rule sucks*


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

lick


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

swallow


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

choke


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

gag


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

gift


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

wrapped


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

tied


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

Christmas


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

cheers


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

tvshow


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

motion pictures


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

stars


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

falling


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

drunk


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

intoxicated


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

sober


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

miserable


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

happy


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

FEELDALOVE


----------



## kuso (Nov 21, 2002)

hardon


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

shmoothy


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

(hard on........ for who?  Dero???)  

Limp!


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

*I don't think so!!!!*
noodle


----------



## ZECH (Nov 21, 2002)

Poodle


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Poodle


*Yappy!!!*
Furbag


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

furlong


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 21, 2002)

furface


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

surface


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 21, 2002)

smooth


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

operator


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 21, 2002)

hello


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

g'day


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 21, 2002)

mate


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

howzit


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 21, 2002)

goin?


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

good


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 21, 2002)

great


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

fantastic


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

outrageous


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

stupendous


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

immaculate


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 21, 2002)

fuqingreat!


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

Madonna


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

spectacular


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

Mother


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

father


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

sister


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

brother


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

aunt


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 21, 2002)

uncle


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

grandmother


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

grandfather


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

drinking


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

granddaughter


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 21, 2002)

alcoholic


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

devil


----------



## coleman (Nov 21, 2002)

lucifer


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

satan


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

bilzabop


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

metastophles


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

hartleb


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

marky


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 21, 2002)

mark


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

dark


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

hole


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

plug


----------



## seyone (Nov 22, 2002)

drain


----------



## lina (Nov 22, 2002)

sinus


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

snot


----------



## lina (Nov 22, 2002)

yabooger!!


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

boogyman


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

sandman


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

flacco


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

fucko


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

good-o


----------



## ZECH (Nov 22, 2002)

ice-cream


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

peppermint


----------



## lina (Nov 22, 2002)

candycane


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

christmas


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

holidays


----------



## ZECH (Nov 22, 2002)

Santa


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

ho-ho


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

heehee


----------



## ZECH (Nov 22, 2002)

ha-ha


----------



## ZECH (Nov 22, 2002)

ta-ta's


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

tutu


----------



## ZECH (Nov 22, 2002)

booboo


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

who-who


----------



## Leslie (Nov 22, 2002)

pee-pee


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

Lee-Lee
*im lookin at your av thinkin 0-0 *


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

pee-pee?  

wee-wee


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

piss


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

yellow


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

brick


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

Stone


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

Dopey


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

Coleman


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

Aussie


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

Kings


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

Queens


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

servants


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

* I was not talking about THAT queen*
sex


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

*i know*
frequent


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

roots


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

shoots


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

bleeds


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

Bourbon


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

Chrissy


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

coke


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

vanilla


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

cherry


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

beans


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

coffee


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

Perc


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

ECA


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

yohimibe


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

ya-who-bie?


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

wasabi


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

GREENHOTCOOL


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

Yohimibe (African Tree bark that enhances hard ons!   ) 

fish


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

Shark


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

steak


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

chips


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

dips


----------



## coleman (Nov 22, 2002)

gymnasts


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

leotards


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

Horse


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

(Leotards yields Horse?  )

Alrighty then,


Riding


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

Western
*you did not have to yield,you were there first,butt thanks.*


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

(OK.)


Western

Omelette?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 23, 2002)

Bacon


----------



## kuso (Nov 23, 2002)

eggs


----------



## coleman (Nov 23, 2002)

seus


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

hat


----------



## coleman (Nov 23, 2002)

cat


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

rat


----------



## Dero (Nov 23, 2002)

poison


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

VanHalen


----------



## Dero (Nov 23, 2002)

Eddy


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

freddie


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

nightmare


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

Frightening


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

scary


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

spooky


----------



## Dero (Nov 23, 2002)

pussy!!!
*you affraid of Freddie????*


----------



## Badger (Nov 23, 2002)

wet


----------



## Badger (Nov 23, 2002)

hot


----------



## Dero (Nov 23, 2002)

tamale


----------



## Badger (Nov 23, 2002)

taco


----------



## kuso (Nov 23, 2002)

bell


----------



## Dero (Nov 23, 2002)

chiwawa


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

Spot


----------



## kuso (Nov 23, 2002)

pimple


----------



## Dero (Nov 23, 2002)

ZITT


----------



## coleman (Nov 23, 2002)

teenagers


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

punks


----------



## coleman (Nov 24, 2002)

deadshits


----------



## Badger (Nov 24, 2002)

couch-potato


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

Homer


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2002)

bart


----------



## Badger (Nov 25, 2002)

smart-ass


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2002)

wise guy


----------



## Dero (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> wise guy


Rosco


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2002)

Dero


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2002)

piss


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2002)

off


----------



## Dero (Nov 25, 2002)

on


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2002)

light


----------



## Dero (Nov 25, 2002)

NOWAY!!!!!


*You trying to get me electrecuted?????
You have to remember I work with electricity ALL the time,
I'M NO FOOL!!!*


----------



## ZECH (Nov 25, 2002)

highway


----------



## Dero (Nov 25, 2002)

blues


----------



## Rissole (Nov 25, 2002)

guitar


----------



## coleman (Nov 25, 2002)

air


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

pollution


----------



## kuso (Nov 25, 2002)

japan


----------



## coleman (Nov 25, 2002)

sushi


----------



## kuso (Nov 25, 2002)

fishy


----------



## coleman (Nov 25, 2002)

smells


----------



## kuso (Nov 25, 2002)

like


----------



## coleman (Nov 25, 2002)

similar


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

style


----------



## coleman (Nov 25, 2002)

fashion


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

swimsuit


----------



## firestorm (Nov 26, 2002)

Naked


----------



## Rissole (Nov 26, 2002)

body


----------



## kuso (Nov 26, 2002)

elle


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

fell


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

off


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

her


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

down


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

high


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

horse


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

whoops


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

there


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

it


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

is


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

not


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

snot


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

flem


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

flam


----------



## Leslie (Nov 26, 2002)

BORED ?


----------



## Dero (Nov 26, 2002)

Not...


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

thought


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

dero


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

was


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

working?


----------



## Leslie (Nov 26, 2002)

could


----------



## Leslie (Nov 26, 2002)

have


----------



## Leslie (Nov 26, 2002)

fooled


----------



## Leslie (Nov 26, 2002)

me


----------



## Dero (Nov 26, 2002)

gone


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

where?


----------



## Dero (Nov 26, 2002)

work...
*Les... GET BACK TO WORK!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Leslie (Nov 26, 2002)




----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

play


----------



## butterfly (Nov 26, 2002)

fun


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

games


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

mind


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

brain


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

LESS


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

nessman


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

lochness (what's up Crash??)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

nessy 

*nothin much DJ just killin time till i have to go do cardio, what about u?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

monster
* cardio? what are you going to go and do pilates? Tell us you do not wear spandex.....
;D


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

boogieman

*i'm gonna ride a bike with hot pants jk


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

LOL at Burner!  

I am PW until 4:30 pm... shooting 1 TEST in and hitting the gym at 5:30-7:30.  Then, going to install a computer system... Part II at a friend's house!  (Female)  Want pictures??  

*Witches*


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

ghost


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> LOL at Burner!
> 
> I am PW until 4:30 pm... shooting 1 TEST in and hitting the gym at 5:30-7:30 and going to install a computer system... Part II at a friend's house!  (Female)  Want pictures??



of the girl, of you actually working???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

movie 



*i want pictures


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> of the girl, of you actually working???




*spooks* 


(we should continue this conversation in the PW thread... lol! )


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

Film  (pictures then, you shall have!    )


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

festival


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

MardiGras!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

costumes


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

beads


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

boobs


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

beer! (alcohol)


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

(wild) sex


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

lonely?


----------



## Dero (Nov 26, 2002)

horny?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

buner  jk


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

happy (Burner)


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

rainbow


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

burner  J/K!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

homo 

(dam burner is gettin burned this thread)


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

Sapien


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

erectus


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

pompous


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

jackass


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

movie


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

funny


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

farm


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

pig


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

bacon


----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

anna-nicole


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

ho


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

rake


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

shovel


----------



## Dero (Nov 26, 2002)

Hole.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

ass


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

wipe


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

wax


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

bikini


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

g-string


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

buttfloss


----------



## Dero (Nov 26, 2002)

Weazel


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

furry


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

mean


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

nasty


----------



## Dero (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> nasty


Wicked!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

witch


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

east


----------



## ZECH (Nov 26, 2002)

west?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

coast


----------



## Dero (Nov 26, 2002)

guard


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 26, 2002)

Brinks


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

cat


----------



## kuso (Nov 26, 2002)

kitty


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

pussey


----------



## kuso (Nov 26, 2002)

fishy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

chicken


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 26, 2002)

choker


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

slapper


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 26, 2002)

polisher


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 26, 2002)

beater


----------



## Rissole (Nov 26, 2002)




----------



## david (Nov 26, 2002)

egg


----------



## kuso (Nov 27, 2002)

fart


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

gross


----------



## kuso (Nov 27, 2002)

puke


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

green


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 27, 2002)

RED


----------



## Rissole (Nov 27, 2002)

Blood


----------



## Rissole (Nov 27, 2002)

wound


----------



## Rissole (Nov 27, 2002)

calf


----------



## Rissole (Nov 27, 2002)

stitches


----------



## kuso (Nov 27, 2002)

laughter


----------



## ZECH (Nov 27, 2002)

tears


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

pain


----------



## kuso (Nov 27, 2002)

prick


----------



## ZECH (Nov 27, 2002)

TICK


----------



## kuso (Nov 27, 2002)

tock


----------



## ZECH (Nov 27, 2002)

block


----------



## kuso (Nov 27, 2002)

head


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

hair


----------



## cornfed (Nov 27, 2002)

albob


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

comical


----------



## cornfed (Nov 27, 2002)

fun


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 27, 2002)

crackup


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

ass


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 27, 2002)

cornfed  jk


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 27, 2002)




----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

laughing


----------



## Badger (Nov 27, 2002)

hole


----------



## ZECH (Nov 27, 2002)

pole


----------



## butterfly (Nov 27, 2002)

pit


----------



## ZECH (Nov 27, 2002)

cherry


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

pie


----------



## Badger (Nov 27, 2002)

warm


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

hot


----------



## Badger (Nov 27, 2002)

sweaty


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

smelly


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 27, 2002)

tuna


----------



## butterfly (Nov 27, 2002)

cats


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

dogs


----------



## Badger (Nov 27, 2002)

dogs


----------



## ZECH (Nov 27, 2002)

women!


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*DG,you got a chip on your shoulder???*


----------



## ZECH (Nov 27, 2002)

no


----------



## ZECH (Nov 27, 2002)

Had


----------



## ZECH (Nov 27, 2002)

a


----------



## ZECH (Nov 27, 2002)

drink


----------



## ZECH (Nov 27, 2002)

now


----------



## ZECH (Nov 27, 2002)

i'm


----------



## ZECH (Nov 27, 2002)

brave


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

to


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

face


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

the


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

WOMAN


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

of


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

this


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

site?


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

see


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

blind


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

deaf


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

WHAT?


----------



## Fade (Nov 27, 2002)

Who


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

Townsend


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

where


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

England


----------



## Fade (Nov 27, 2002)

huh


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

british


----------



## Fade (Nov 27, 2002)

bulldog


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

Churchill


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

Stalin


----------



## seyone (Nov 28, 2002)

socialism


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

communism


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 28, 2002)

toltarianism


----------



## Dero (Nov 28, 2002)

sucks


*I don't know,it was just a way to get out of it...
While post whoring*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 28, 2002)

blows


----------



## Dero (Nov 28, 2002)

howls


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

bark


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

tree


----------



## DICE (Nov 28, 2002)

beaver


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 28, 2002)

wood


----------



## Dero (Nov 28, 2002)

chuck


----------



## Rissole (Nov 28, 2002)

berry


----------



## Dero (Nov 28, 2002)

wine


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

dine


----------



## DICE (Nov 28, 2002)

69


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

hike


----------



## DICE (Nov 28, 2002)

nike


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

sneakers


----------



## kuso (Nov 29, 2002)

smelly


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

aroma


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

rosey


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

morning...?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

floral


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

bed


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

poster


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

nude


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

oilwrestling


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

Jellowrestling


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

j-lo


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

singer


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

actress


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

famous


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

unfamous


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

(Hey Burner!!!!  Did you get it yet)

Pornostar


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

toys


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

expensive
(yeah, I got it Wednesday when I got home from post whoring, er..I mean work!)


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

(nice, and were you going to tell me or continue to pretend!   )


ferrari


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

Exotic
(well...I wasn't at work yesterday....)


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

hawaiianislands


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

hula


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

hoops


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

jordan


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

retiring


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

numbers


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

math


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

equation


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

pathagorim


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

therom


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

rules


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

regulations


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

whore


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

thanks


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

no


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

problem


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

(Dang, 19, youz a big biatch! What are they feedig you up there)


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

Would


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

be


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

hard


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

to


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

type


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

here


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

why?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

'cause


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

saidto


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

who


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

band


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

English
(from england!!!)


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

muffin


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

muffins


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

carbs


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

loadup


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

sportbike


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

excitement


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

Life


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

prison


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

rape


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

nasty


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

nothanx


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

unmanly


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

golds_soldier


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

forgetfull?


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

schizo


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

my


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

nizzo


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

yours


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

mine


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

field


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

his


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

everyones


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

share


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

selfish


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

selfless


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

hapless


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

helpless


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

unable


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

willing!


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

eager


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

giddy


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

females?


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

women


----------



## kuso (Nov 29, 2002)

chicks


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

expensive


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

rolex


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

pimp'n


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

Feathers


----------



## kuso (Nov 29, 2002)

pillow


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

comforter


----------



## kuso (Nov 29, 2002)

babe


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

girlfriend


----------



## kuso (Nov 29, 2002)

bankrupt


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

true


----------



## kuso (Nov 29, 2002)

honest


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

sincere


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

fake


----------



## kuso (Nov 29, 2002)

bent


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

crooked


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

politicians


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

polititions


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

get outta my head! lol


----------



## DICE (Nov 29, 2002)

sorry


----------



## kuso (Nov 29, 2002)

co-inkydink


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

strange


----------



## kuso (Nov 29, 2002)

DJD


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

MMAFITER (more like)


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

HUH?


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

duh


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

moose (comic book, Archie)


----------



## kuso (Nov 29, 2002)

( I`m wondering what part of DJD reminds you of MMAFITER??


----------



## Rissole (Nov 30, 2002)

goose


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

duck


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

shoot


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

gun


----------



## Rusty (Dec 2, 2002)

automatic


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

eat


----------



## Rusty (Dec 2, 2002)

HER


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

good


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

great


----------



## DICE (Dec 2, 2002)

super( with no lisp)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 2, 2002)

mega


----------



## DICE (Dec 2, 2002)

man


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

woman


----------



## DICE (Dec 2, 2002)

shakira


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

booty!


----------



## DICE (Dec 2, 2002)

lickable!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

Pumpable!


----------



## DICE (Dec 2, 2002)

inflateable!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

Blonde


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

brunette


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

either!


----------



## DICE (Dec 2, 2002)

or


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

great!


----------



## Dero (Dec 2, 2002)

spectacular


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

fun-tastic!


----------



## Dero (Dec 2, 2002)

sexceptional


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

anally-yours


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 2, 2002)

unsexifactory


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

(what's UP CRASH!!!

changethewordnow!!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

Dero


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

is


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

going


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

to


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

miss


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

our


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

ice


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

storm


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

tomorrow


----------



## butterfly (Dec 3, 2002)

today


----------



## DICE (Dec 3, 2002)

now


----------



## butterfly (Dec 3, 2002)

immediately


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

soon


----------



## butterfly (Dec 3, 2002)

near


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

far


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

beyond


----------



## DICE (Dec 3, 2002)

horizon


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

Space


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

infinity


----------



## DICE (Dec 3, 2002)

g35


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

Ford


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

hyundai!  (  )


----------



## kuso (Dec 3, 2002)

korea


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

China


----------



## seyone (Dec 3, 2002)

red


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 3, 2002)

blood


----------



## Dero (Dec 3, 2002)

coagulate


----------



## Badger (Dec 3, 2002)

clot


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

thinner


----------



## firestorm (Dec 3, 2002)

Thicker


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

longer


----------



## kuso (Dec 3, 2002)

shorter


----------



## Dero (Dec 3, 2002)

longer


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

hairer


----------



## DICE (Dec 4, 2002)

huh


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2002)

who?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 4, 2002)

What?


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

is


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

it?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2002)

sh


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

quiet


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2002)

loud


----------



## Arnold (Dec 4, 2002)

quiet


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

rocknroll


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

I


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

don't


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

really


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

want


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

to


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

get


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

out


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

and


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

fuq


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

with


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

my


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

down


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

trees


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

in


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

the


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

ice!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 5, 2002)

chainsaw


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

got


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

one!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

I'm


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

glad!!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 5, 2002)

amputation


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

dismember


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 5, 2002)

datmember


----------



## Dero (Dec 5, 2002)

daothermember.


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 5, 2002)

mymember


----------



## Dero (Dec 5, 2002)

Micky!!!!


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

daffy


----------



## Dero (Dec 5, 2002)

Donald


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

Mc-->  Dero's favorite Red head!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 5, 2002)

farm


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

funny


----------



## seyone (Dec 5, 2002)

laugh


----------



## Dero (Dec 5, 2002)

senselessly


----------



## seyone (Dec 5, 2002)

marry


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 5, 2002)

divorce


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

anullment


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 5, 2002)

widowed


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

single


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 5, 2002)

alone


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

misery


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 5, 2002)

happyness


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

ecstasy


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

drugs


----------



## kuso (Dec 5, 2002)

needles


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

pins


----------



## seyone (Dec 5, 2002)

stuck


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

(my) browser!!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 6, 2002)

Simple


----------



## kuso (Dec 6, 2002)

simon


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

Garfunkel


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 6, 2002)

bob


----------



## butterfly (Dec 6, 2002)

Dillon


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 6, 2002)

john


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

bathroom


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

sink


----------



## kuso (Dec 6, 2002)

titanic


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

boat


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

Carnival


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

cruise


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

sickness


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

shiat


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

dump


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

Truck


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

GMC


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Ford


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Mazda


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Nissan


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Mercedes


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

BMW


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

chevrolet


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

Toyota


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

4runner


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 7, 2002)

snow


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

bunnies!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

boobies


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

titties


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

breast


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

legs


----------



## dino (Dec 7, 2002)

socks


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

Rocks


----------



## dino (Dec 7, 2002)

co___??  lol


----------



## dino (Dec 7, 2002)

peebles


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

stones


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

rolling


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

rock


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

beer


----------



## dino (Dec 7, 2002)

Molsen


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

Michelob


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

coors


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

budweiser


----------



## kuso (Dec 7, 2002)

sux


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

wine


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

lickher


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

spirits


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

alkehol


----------



## Badger (Dec 7, 2002)

drunk  rofl: (sp))


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

skunk


----------



## Badger (Dec 7, 2002)

stink


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

stank


----------



## Dero (Dec 7, 2002)

Tank????


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

missles


----------



## kuso (Dec 8, 2002)

MsLes


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

misssaigon


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

MissUSA


----------



## kuso (Dec 8, 2002)

missspelt


----------



## Dero (Dec 8, 2002)

missteak


----------



## kuso (Dec 8, 2002)

Hooters


----------



## Dero (Dec 8, 2002)

PLEASE


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

cold


----------



## kuso (Dec 8, 2002)

squeeze


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

thump


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

shag


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

screw


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

nut


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

bolt


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

washer


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

dryer


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

Wetter


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

rain


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

snow


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

ice


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

cream


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

sugar


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

cookies


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

milk


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

egg nog


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

rum


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

coke


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

pepsi


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

Pirate


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

cindy


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

pirate went with rum you all beat me to it


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

crawford


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

peter


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

sword


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

fairy


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

swash buckler


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

princess to fairy


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

plank


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

wood


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

water


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

hydration


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

pack


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

hahaha  ya bike guy you!!!  (pack = sac)


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

energy


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

bars


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

poweraide


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

drink


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

drunk


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

hangover


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

headache


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

hey stop playing with yourself hehehe  (headache = asprin)


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

motrin


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

Alieve


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

bayer


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

naked


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

nude


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

female


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

Male


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

football


----------



## Dero (Dec 8, 2002)

bowl


----------



## kuso (Dec 8, 2002)

rice


----------



## Dero (Dec 8, 2002)

dish


----------



## kuso (Dec 8, 2002)

lex


----------



## Dero (Dec 8, 2002)

us


----------



## kuso (Dec 8, 2002)

a


----------



## Dero (Dec 8, 2002)

EH?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

ugg


----------



## kuso (Dec 8, 2002)

boots


----------



## kuso (Dec 8, 2002)

Uggboots are an Aussie shoe


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

dockers


----------



## Dero (Dec 8, 2002)

Boats


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

tit-anic


----------



## Dero (Dec 8, 2002)

iceberg


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

ex girlfriend


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

whore!!!!


----------



## kuso (Dec 8, 2002)

lmao

djd


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

lol


----------



## kuso (Dec 8, 2002)

olo


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

whats that "out loud orgasim"?


----------



## kuso (Dec 8, 2002)

You got it


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

ok where were we before the laughs,, I believe whore was the last word???
I say:   SLUT


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

Ex girlfiend


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

whore!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

i think this is gonna be perpetual


----------



## kuso (Dec 8, 2002)

DJD


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> DJD



I say  RVD


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

i say OLO


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

I see your OLO and raise you one  S.O.S.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

i see your s.o.s. and rise you a dmv


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

oh a dmv huu,, take a RSVP buddy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

how about an asap


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

Stand back peeps abbreviations flying around at an alarming pace, don't want anyone to get hit in the eye.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

ouch on the asap,, take a KIA and a DOA


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

And stuff this MIA in your pipe and smoke it.   hahahahahaha


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

how about a T.K.O. and a uh...... K.O. ya!  lol


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

GOOFY!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

ya basard  POW


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

POOH


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

oops meant bastard  hehehehehe


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

ya thats what i thought you were goin for but didn't know if it was another abriviasion


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

hahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

Is POOH an abbreviation?  I thought it was a Bear that likes Honey!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

<pooh!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

ohh yuk.   but that's not an abbrieviation, its a slang word. you Cheated!!!!!  hahahaha  that means I win with the last correct abbv.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

AH! Crap


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

hahahaha


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

oh ya back to the point of the thread 

the word is: vagina


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

poontang


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

boobs


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

head lights


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

cars


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

crash


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

Motorcycles


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

fun


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

mountain biking


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

wannabe dirt bike


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

motor = lazy


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

j/k


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

notkidding


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

serious


----------



## firestorm (Dec 8, 2002)

heart attack


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

death


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

birth


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

reincarnation


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

toilet seat in womens college dorm


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

(WORD  not sentences!)

Bra's


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

boobs!!!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

tubes


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

tied


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

P.S. Dave I know the 1 word rule but couldn't help myself with that one about the toilet seat.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

bondage


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

whips!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

Candle wax


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

honey


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

squeezums


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> tubes



(Were you refering to "Tube Steaks aka... poop?")  

Bees


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

a's


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

sea's!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

pee's


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

tube as in Boob Tube


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

punk


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

intertube


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

lube


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

Jiffy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

pop


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

candy


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

sugar


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

Spice


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

NITRO-Girl


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

Fyre


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

chae


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

whisper


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

Water


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

kimberly


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

bucket (water)


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

pail


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

jacknjill


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

Jack  (went up the hill)


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

MOTHER(GOOSE)


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

hahaha we both thinking the same thing


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

OFF (Jack)


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

blind


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

man


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

dog


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

Teeth


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

sharp


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

knives


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

I don't think your supposed to play with yourself.  hehehe


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

Stab


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

butcher


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

Jab


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

dice


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

slice


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

g'night (Firestorm... I'm at the 11000 mark!)  (Goal Attained!)


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

carve


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

hack


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

kill


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

tag n' bag


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

corpse


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

sex


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

oops check that last one, disregard. hehehe


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

love


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

children


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

wife


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

CREDIT CARD


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

bills


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

williams


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

Ted


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

Bear


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

Chicago


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

band


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

gold


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

diamond


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

baseball


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

sports


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

fans


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

players


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

cheer


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

leaders


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

followers


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

Apostles


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

Jesus


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

Religion


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

Holidays


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

Merry Christmas and to all a good night.


----------



## kuso (Dec 9, 2002)

Now it looks like we have a new whore in town


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Merry Christmas and to all a good night.



(You didn't even see me say good night , did you?  You just rode the wind into the sunset and on through the night!Hmmn.. you kind a remind me of someone...ME!   )

Santa


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

Elfs


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

toys


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

games


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

presents


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

people


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

Party


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

Drinks


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

food


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

fun


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

sex


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

orgy


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

trouble


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

wife


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

divorce


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

alimony


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

payments


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

custody


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

papers


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

money


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

coins


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

gold


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

watch


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

this


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

ya'll


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

southerners


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

rednecks


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> (You didn't even see me say good night , did you?  You just rode the wind into the sunset and on through the night!Hmmn.. you kind a remind me of someone...ME!   )
> 
> Santa



Dave, I'm sorry, I didn't see you say good night. I surely would have said good night but I only saw Offline under your name.  Talk to you tonight.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

Goodolboys


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

yoFS!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

wazzup?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

GoodFellas


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

Rebels


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

and


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

rogues


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

robbery


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

holdup


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

stickup


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

smelly


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

potpourri


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

scents


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

cents


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

sense


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

brain


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

power


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

toolman


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

snowman


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

frosty


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

Wendys


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

hamburgers


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

frenchfries


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

Making


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

myself


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

hungry


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

time


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

out


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

for


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

some


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2002)

food


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)




----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)




----------



## bigss75 (Dec 9, 2002)

good


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

bad


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

ugly


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

disgusting


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

anna nicole smith


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

hottie (burner's hottie)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

liar!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

men


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

rule!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

liar


----------



## sawheet (Dec 9, 2002)

fire


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

hot


----------



## sawheet (Dec 9, 2002)

moulten


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

tea


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

party


----------



## sawheet (Dec 9, 2002)

boston


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

celtics


----------



## sawheet (Dec 9, 2002)

suck


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

baby


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

nibble


----------



## sawheet (Dec 9, 2002)

sizzle


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

fajita


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

steak


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

moo


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

utter


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

milk


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

chocolate


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

icecream


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

ben-n-jerries


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

yummy


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

Haagen Daz


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

fattening


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

pizza


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

lard


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

grease


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 9, 2002)

culver's (home of the butter burger)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

whitecastle (home of the term: slider)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

mcdonalds(home of the rat burger  )


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> mcdonalds(home of the rat burger  )



(Fuk'n... yuck!  Gross description of McDonald's!)

Wendy's!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

sonic!


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

youth


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 9, 2002)

lost


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

child


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

seat


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

toilet


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

john


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

bob


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> lost




(Hi Hammer!)

head


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

porn


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

king


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

cheese


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

crackers


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

snack


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

pack


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

rats


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

splinter


----------



## seyone (Dec 9, 2002)

ninja


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

turtles!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

kowabunga!


----------



## seyone (Dec 9, 2002)

dude


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

man


----------



## seyone (Dec 9, 2002)

woman


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

pigeon


----------



## seyone (Dec 9, 2002)

crap


----------



## firestorm (Dec 9, 2002)

dice


----------



## seyone (Dec 9, 2002)

gamble


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

peterose


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

baseball


----------



## seyone (Dec 9, 2002)

banned


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

boycot


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

cigarettes


----------



## seyone (Dec 9, 2002)

smoke


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

smolder


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

burn


----------



## firestorm (Dec 10, 2002)

rubber


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

condom


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

trojan


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

horse


----------



## firestorm (Dec 10, 2002)

horse


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

HAHA! beat you!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 10, 2002)

damn,, that you did!!!

John Wayne


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

i'm quicker then you

the flash


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> damn,, that you did!!!
> 
> John Wayne



Duke


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

fart


----------



## firestorm (Dec 10, 2002)

Strut


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

dog


----------



## firestorm (Dec 10, 2002)

Cat


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

cow


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

pussy


----------



## firestorm (Dec 10, 2002)

willow


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

tree


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

bark


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

growl


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

sniff


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

goose


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

pinch


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

poke


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

stick


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

stab


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

plunge


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

litteral


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

fictional


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

non-fictional


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

litteral is a name for a beach, you goof!  Like the word before was plunge... and succeeding that is plung in the ocean!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

ok redondo(beach)


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

duck


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

quack


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

doctor


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

proctologist


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

ginocologist


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

gynocologist....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

w/e i knew it was somethin like that

boobs


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

there ya go..keep it simple!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

of course


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

the new star trek comes out on Friday. going to have to go watch it before work..if not a lifting day...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

star trek?!?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

yep, last movie for the next generation....good stuff..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

i guess i never was into that show it scared me lol


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

scardycat...
(forgot this was the one word thread..)


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

chickenshit


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

pussey 

you guys are soo kind


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2002)

whimp


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

weakling


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2002)

trainingpartner


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

scrawny


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

huge


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

Monster


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

one eyed


----------



## Dero (Dec 10, 2002)

Anaconda


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

willy


----------



## Dero (Dec 10, 2002)

willshe


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

bonehe?


----------



## Dero (Dec 10, 2002)

rock


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

root


----------



## firestorm (Dec 10, 2002)

Mountain bike


----------



## firestorm (Dec 10, 2002)

Moab


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

(Moab?  what is that?)

Fish


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> (Moab?  what is that?)
> 
> Fish


----------



## firestorm (Dec 10, 2002)

Moab is in Utah.  Its the Mecca for Mountain bikers as compared to Gold's Gym in Venice California.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

(A place in Utah, the most famous Mountain Bike trial in the USA)


----------



## Dero (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Moab


HEAVEN!!!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 10, 2002)

I think he is thinking of Ahab.  as in Captain Ahab from Moby Penis.  I mean dick


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

Cat


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> HEAVEN!!!


(you would like Moab better than BC?)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

frog


----------



## Dero (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes


*Been to BC,wanna go to Colo/Utah.*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

no


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

legs


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

thighs


----------



## Dero (Dec 10, 2002)

higher!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

booty


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

licious


----------



## Dero (Dec 10, 2002)

deli?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

red


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

golden


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

apple


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

pie


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

cream


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

gate


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

bridge


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

poker


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

strip


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

search


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

find


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

party


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

beer


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

cervesa


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

lemonade


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

hard


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

easy


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

women


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

love


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

relationship


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

commitment


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

physco


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

movie


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

looney


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

tunes


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

cartoons


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

misspiggy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

kermit the frog


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 10, 2002)

Fozzi Bear


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

gonzoe


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

cookie monster


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

big bird


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

snuffaluffagus


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

elmo


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

ernie


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

bert


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

reynolds


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

lancaster


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

south carolina


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

warmer weather (than here)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

desert


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

sahara


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

dry


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

sandy


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

duncan


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

bikini


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

model


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

house


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

suburb


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

Thong


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

nekkid


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

nude


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

bekah?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

please


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

Hell Yeah!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

post


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

pics!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

Fat chance.....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

hadtotry


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

yep!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

LMAO


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

Dreamin'


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

wishin'


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

hopein'


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

hopin'


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

LOL


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

(time to find a new keyboard!)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

yes!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

star


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

light


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

sun


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

light


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

moon


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

rocks


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

shadow


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

black


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

widow


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

spider


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

eeeww!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

icky


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

cooties


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

yuck!!!!!!!!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 10, 2002)

boys!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

men!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

girls


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

yeah!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

agreeing


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

comply


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

disagreeing


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

incorrect


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

against


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

apart


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

close


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

Far


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 10, 2002)

Out


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

farther


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 10, 2002)

country


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

music


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

awards


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

trophy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

medal


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

victory


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

winning


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

submission


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

wrestling


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

oil


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

mud


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

pack


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

park


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

stop


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

light


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

bright


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

black


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

sabboth


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

ozzy


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

satan


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

doped


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

coked


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

baked


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 10, 2002)

beans


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

gas


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

stank


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 10, 2002)

skank


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

hussy


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

vixen


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

whore


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 10, 2002)

US!


----------



## seyone (Dec 10, 2002)

them


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 10, 2002)

movie


----------



## seyone (Dec 10, 2002)

Breakfast Club


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

film


----------



## seyone (Dec 10, 2002)

develope


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

theater


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 10, 2002)

PORN

*that's for Crash*


----------



## seyone (Dec 10, 2002)

popcorn


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

peeweeherman


----------



## seyone (Dec 10, 2002)

wanker


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 10, 2002)

DUCK!

*get it?*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

goose


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

daffy


----------



## seyone (Dec 10, 2002)

food


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

chillycheesefries


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

mmmmmm good


----------



## seyone (Dec 10, 2002)

heartburn


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

tums


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

diarrhea


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

hersheysquirts!


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

oldmen


----------



## seyone (Dec 10, 2002)

grumpy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

happy


----------



## seyone (Dec 10, 2002)

glad


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

bloody


----------



## seyone (Dec 10, 2002)

box


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

paper


----------



## seyone (Dec 10, 2002)

cardboard


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

foam


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

insulation


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

fat


----------



## seyone (Dec 10, 2002)

lazy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

man


----------



## seyone (Dec 10, 2002)

me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

hockey


----------



## seyone (Dec 10, 2002)

stick


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

crash


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

poke


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

ouch


----------



## seyone (Dec 10, 2002)

concussion


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

memoryloss


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

amnesia


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

brains


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

damage


----------



## seyone (Dec 10, 2002)

nerd


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

loser


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

geek


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

panzy


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

wuss


----------



## seyone (Dec 10, 2002)

pussy


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

cat


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

dompa


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

mouse


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

jerry


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

king


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

lizrd


----------



## seyone (Dec 10, 2002)

wrestling


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

grapple


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

chokeout


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

grasp


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

WASP!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

slap


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

jack


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

crack


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

crevice


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

slit


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

drip


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

pour


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

empty


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

women-who-squirt!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

ew


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

u-pussy!


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

schlong-lover


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

dong-gulper


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

hahaha butt pirate


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

rump ranger


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

anal intruder


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

u-gourmet shitcooker!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

stool pusher


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

ass avitor


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

you poop-disector-


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

ass goblen


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

pee-drinkin sperm-guzzler!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

porn


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

o


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

graphy


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

gay-material


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

lesbians


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

4u----->  gayguys!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

lesbians? i thought they were for straight guys


----------



## firestorm (Dec 11, 2002)

rump wranglers


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

anus anglers


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

I've been on for 7 hours straight and crash has been on for 14 hours straight!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

i bet thats some sorta of record lol


----------



## firestorm (Dec 11, 2002)

I've been on 11hrs 45 mins.  I just don't type alot.  Don't want to be considered one of those "whores"   lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

that sucks you coulda had about 2000 posts by now


----------



## firestorm (Dec 11, 2002)

I just don't understand the hangup with the high post counts.


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

what the hell do you do in here for 11 hours if your not typing things?  Looking at the porn section??


----------



## firestorm (Dec 11, 2002)

Daddy always told me not to say anything unless I have something to say.   this evening I put a few posts up in training (which is my primary reason for being here)  and a few "fun" posts.  But  after awile I get bored with Word associations etc.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 11, 2002)

I dont go to the porn section,, I'm just a regular member.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 11, 2002)

I read what you guys are writing.


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Daddy ....




Ummmmn...you are male, aren't you???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

ya!? 11 hours not a peep


----------



## firestorm (Dec 11, 2002)

I did a few Word associations early on.  and about 6 in Training I guess.  Also a biggy in personal diary.  I did some honest.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 11, 2002)

funny there david.  100% male.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 11, 2002)

The "daddy always said...." is a figure of speech that's been around for ages.  Not to be taken literally


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

I just never heard a male refer to his father as "Daddy"


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> The "daddy always said...." is a figure of speech that's been around for ages.  Not to be taken literally



Well, I suppose....   I guess Crash could comment more bc/ he watches barley 17 porn movies!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm also am not used to hearing straight guys named David refer to themselves as "David" but rather Dave.  or another,,Steven rather then Steve.   hahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Dec 11, 2002)

David, I don't understand the connection between the Daddy statement and Crashes watching barely 17 porn movies.




> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Well, I suppose....   I guess Crash could comment more bc/ he watches barley 17 porn movies!


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

In those type of porns, the little girl always refers to her man as "daddy" 

Notice how crash ran away from this thread? ... that molester!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 11, 2002)

hahahahaha


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

hey thats only a year away from my age so


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

bastards


----------



## firestorm (Dec 11, 2002)

hahahaha.  Hey I didn't say nutten.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 11, 2002)

daveID is the one in the antagonistic mood tonight busting on both of us.  He is the bastard.   hehehehehe


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

oh well


----------



## firestorm (Dec 11, 2002)

and with that I think I'm off until next sunday.  Goodnight  Crash and Dave.  Have a good week.


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

see ya later, fire!  

Crash scaring off another person!  Good going knucklehead!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

well i guess i just have an intimadating personality


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

Or, you scare people off with your Barely 17 mags/movies, Beastality porno movies and your, "Ratemydong.com" web site suggestions!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

come to think about it you brought up that web sight


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

eggnog


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

rum


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

bum


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

homeless


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

shelters


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

tents


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

camping


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

hiking


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

backpacking


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

boots


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

goretex


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

parka


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

gloves


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

socks


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

pants


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

boots


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

shirt


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

jacket


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

bra


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

ropes


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

carabiners


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

nipples


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

acenders


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

decenders


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

helmet


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

lights


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

camera


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

action


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

figure


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

brock resnik


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

body


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

HUGE!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

racing


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

wrestling


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

Rock & Roll


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

Hall


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

of


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

fame


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

Pete


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

rose


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

smells


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

pretty


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

in


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

Pink


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

Beka!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

hot


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

woman


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

momma


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

sexy


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

breathtaking


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

nude


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

that


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

word


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

roseanne-barr


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

keeps


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

cumming


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

up!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

down


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

blow


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

job


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

work


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 11, 2002)

sucks


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

rest


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> sucks


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 11, 2002)

funny


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 11, 2002)

(I meant works sucks....lol)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 11, 2002)

perv


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

serious!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

(yep thats me!!)LMAO


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

(hell let me dream!)


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

manwhore


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

sexaddict


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 11, 2002)

I need one!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

heres one!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 11, 2002)

too far


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 11, 2002)

Hand wins


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

(I'll cum to you!)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 11, 2002)

wow


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

what?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 11, 2002)

booty-call


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

Mmmmm!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 11, 2002)

Yum!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

(making flight reservation now)


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

what should I wear? NOTHING?????


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 11, 2002)

on the plane?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 11, 2002)

*phone*


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

(Maybe I'll get lucky there too!)


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

Loser


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

watching


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

teen


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

porn


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

OH


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

wait


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

it's


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

just


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

Crash!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

He's


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

a


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

teenager


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

TOO!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

poo!


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

test


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

philosophy


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

philantrhopist


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

psycology


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

what?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

i dunno can't spell lol


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)




----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)




----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)




----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)




----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 12, 2002)

*new word*

radio


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

car


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

( hey Crash!  check this shit out!)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=233390#post233390)

Crashed


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

hey dave check this out
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=13567


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

LMAO!!!  I replied!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

that was a pretty good one i'd say


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

Lean'n seemed to relate to it very well!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

hahaha kinda like it's happened to him a couple times lol


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

Have you ever cybered before???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

ya haha who hasn't?


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

Ummmnn... well, I cybered with my gf when I was away.. but never with a stranger!  

And, how do you know it was a girl, mind you a pretty girl?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

well lets hope and if you never find out it wasn't was it really not?


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

then you got off and you would've been better off with your porno movies...


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

*new word*

brown


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

eye


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

schlong


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

pong


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

balls


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

sacks


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

potatoes


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

dirt


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

cuba


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

crap


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

shit


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

pooh


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

Winni


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

test


----------



## lina (Dec 13, 2002)

hormones


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

x chromosomes


----------



## lina (Dec 13, 2002)

y


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

ynot?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 13, 2002)

cause


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

effect


----------



## ZECH (Dec 13, 2002)

affect


----------



## lina (Dec 13, 2002)

impact


----------



## ZECH (Dec 13, 2002)

nutrition


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

splat


----------



## lina (Dec 13, 2002)

split


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

tail


----------



## lina (Dec 13, 2002)

head


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

bathroom
(for non-military folk, 'head' is marine talk for bathroom)


----------



## lina (Dec 13, 2002)

*really? 'head' is the word? ok, 'wc' is it in Dutch for 'watercloset' *

wc


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

closet-door


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

room


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

garage


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

mechanic


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

Plumber


----------



## seyone (Dec 13, 2002)

toilet


----------



## Dero (Dec 13, 2002)

outhouse


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

Chalet


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

ski


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

snowmobile


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

hill


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

mountain


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

bike


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

Cannondale


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

Jekyll


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

MBC


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

Won't


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

like


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

this!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

so


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

windy


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

I


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

couldn't


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

even


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

ride


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

wind


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

chill


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

is


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

awful


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

too!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

but


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

no


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

snow


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

or


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

rain!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

For


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

now


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

anyway


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

I


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

hope


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

it


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

doesn't


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

rain


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

on


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

christmas


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

New Years


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

drunk


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

driving


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

criminals


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

jail


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

bail


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

hay


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

LMAO!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

(I would swear you were a country boy!)


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

tequila


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

Quervo!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

gold


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

silver


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

bells


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

jingle


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

candy


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

canes


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

hockey


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

rough


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

tough


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

buff


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

muscles


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

hard


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

soft


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

Ice


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

cream


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

Chocolate


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

Vanilla


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

cherry


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

Pie


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

in


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

face


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

neck


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

boobs


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

legs


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

Butterfly(sorry Fade)


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

she


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

does


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

ice


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

have


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

great


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

legs!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

gams


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

yams


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

Tams


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

Bam


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

boom


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

zoom


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

cartoon


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

network


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

is


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

all


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

my


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

kids


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

watch


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

Hello out-there!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

Look


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

who's


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

back!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

DJ


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

Long


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

time


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

no


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

see!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

LOL!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

Another


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

12h


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

down


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

the


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

tube!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2002)

(actually worked 13hours.....had a bad wreck 10 min before I got off and it took an hour to work it!)


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> tube!



TOP


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> (actually worked 13hours.....had a bad wreck 10 min before I got off and it took an hour to work it!)



everything-OK??


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> TOP



naked butterfly breastezez


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> naked butterfly breastezez



What the hell???


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

umm I meant to say  bottoms to your response TOP  sorry.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

I saw  "tube"  then "top"   and my mind was thinking "bottom"  but fingers wrote that rude statement.  My sincere apologies Butterfly. That was rude of me.  Hope you can forget I said it.  My stupid attempt at humor.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

I thought it was so out of the blue I laughed and wondered what the hell you were thinking to come up with that


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

you understand it now?  tube top??  then what i said? (which I wouldn't repeat again).  Sorry,, I just have a warped sense of humor.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

I get it... it was funny!  Really!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

Well I appreciate your words of kindness but it was out of line.  I really felt bad when I saw your 1st initial response. "wtf".  I couldn't type the apology quick enough.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

I'll be sure to use a smilie next time to express myself better.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

Won't be a next time. lol


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

Laaaah!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

Figero!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 17, 2002)

Oprah


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

Opera


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

sleeping


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

bag


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

ZZ


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

Top


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

bottom


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

low


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

high


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

stoned


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

murderized


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

beaten


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

eaten


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

chewed


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

out


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

in


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

through


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

the


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

.....(out)


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

door


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

led


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

zeppelin


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

stairway


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

to


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

heaven


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

jimmy


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

page


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

cranks


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

best


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

band


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

ever


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

if


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

you


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

ask


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

me


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

you


----------



## butterfly (Dec 19, 2002)

they


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

us


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

them


----------



## ZECH (Dec 20, 2002)

us


----------



## ZECH (Dec 20, 2002)

everyone


----------



## ZECH (Dec 20, 2002)

none


----------



## ZECH (Dec 20, 2002)

zero


----------



## ZECH (Dec 20, 2002)

zilch


----------



## ZECH (Dec 20, 2002)

natta


----------



## lina (Dec 21, 2002)

rien 

*french*?


----------



## lina (Dec 21, 2002)

zippo


----------



## lina (Dec 21, 2002)

nuttinhoney


----------



## lina (Dec 21, 2002)

niets

*dutch*


----------



## lina (Dec 21, 2002)

.......


----------



## david (Dec 21, 2002)




----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 21, 2002)

Lost


----------



## Badger (Dec 21, 2002)

found


----------



## david (Dec 21, 2002)

replace


----------



## Badger (Dec 22, 2002)

replica


----------



## Dero (Dec 22, 2002)

Falsefied.



*What ever happened to Craft?I know he was talking of moving from Vancouver to Michigan(I think) but it must have been a good month that he has not been around.  
Another one on the MIA list .*


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2002)

untold-mysteries


----------



## ZECH (Dec 22, 2002)

solved cases


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2002)

on-the run!


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

the law!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

lawyers


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

judges


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

liberals!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

we


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

need


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

more


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

conservatives


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

and


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

tougher


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

sentences


----------



## butterfly (Dec 24, 2002)

words


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

Synonyms


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

Cinnamon


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

eggnog


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

HISTORY


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

oh shiat!!! That is funny as crap!


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

colon(to your crap)


*I took it from the XMAS funnies thread,BUTTerfly posted it,I loved it also...*


----------



## david (Dec 24, 2002)

food


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

processor


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

cpu


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

motherboard


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

megahertz


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

Hertzsogood


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

Hammer??


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

down


----------



## seyone (Dec 24, 2002)

up


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Hammer??



*lmao *

pissed


----------



## sawheet (Dec 25, 2002)

hipaskipalittus


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)




----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

Homer


----------



## seyone (Dec 26, 2002)

Simpsons


----------



## david (Dec 26, 2002)

itchy&scratchy


----------



## Badger (Dec 26, 2002)

wool


----------



## Dero (Dec 26, 2002)

Mule


----------



## david (Dec 26, 2002)

jackass


----------



## seyone (Dec 26, 2002)

mtv


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2002)

vh-1


----------



## ZECH (Dec 27, 2002)

cmtv


----------



## seyone (Dec 27, 2002)

Faith Hill


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2002)

goddess


----------



## seyone (Dec 27, 2002)

greek


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2002)

Pizza


----------



## Badger (Dec 27, 2002)

Beer


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2002)

Wings


----------



## Badger (Dec 27, 2002)

Hooters


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2002)

2-owls


----------



## ZECH (Dec 27, 2002)

(Only you would have thought of that!)
Pals


----------



## ZECH (Dec 27, 2002)

Gals


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2002)

chickies


----------



## Badger (Dec 28, 2002)

Hens


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2002)

pigeons


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 28, 2002)

rodents


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2002)

mice


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

rat


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2002)

Raton


----------



## seyone (Dec 28, 2002)

Florida


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

dolphins


----------



## seyone (Dec 28, 2002)

ace ventura


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2002)

done


----------



## seyone (Dec 29, 2002)

finished


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 29, 2002)

started


----------



## seyone (Dec 29, 2002)

begining


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 29, 2002)

line


----------



## seyone (Dec 29, 2002)

coke


----------



## Badger (Dec 29, 2002)

drink


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 29, 2002)

party


----------



## Badger (Dec 29, 2002)

fun


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2002)

sun


----------



## Badger (Dec 29, 2002)

tan


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2002)

me


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2002)

Ape


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 29, 2002)

baboon


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2002)

appie


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2002)

mammal


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2002)

camels


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2002)

toe

_hehehe_


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2002)

LMAO @ Butterfly!!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2002)

Like he wasn't thinking that when he wrote camel


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2002)

Nope.... just thinking what ryhmed with Mammel!  

Pinky


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2002)

toe


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2002)

no kidding b!!


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2002)

nail


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2002)

head


----------



## Badger (Dec 30, 2002)

tail


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2002)

ass


----------



## Badger (Dec 30, 2002)

spank


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2002)

Damn you two!!!  


Smack (dat' azz)


----------



## seyone (Dec 30, 2002)

drug


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2002)

crack


----------



## seyone (Dec 30, 2002)

butt


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

(Dang BF's mind is in the gutter)!!
Hole


----------



## seyone (Dec 30, 2002)

CourteyLove


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

CourtneyCox


----------



## seyone (Dec 30, 2002)

Friends


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

enemies


----------



## seyone (Dec 30, 2002)

fight


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

brawl


----------



## seyone (Dec 30, 2002)

hockey


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

stick


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

pick


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

and


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

roll


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

Toll


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

booth


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

fried


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

chicken


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

green


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

beans


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

mash


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

taters


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

Fuq


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

now


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

Hungry


----------



## dino (Dec 30, 2002)

dead


----------



## dino (Dec 30, 2002)

cow


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 30, 2002)

farm


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 30, 2002)

home


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

alone


----------



## Badger (Dec 31, 2002)

sad


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

blue


----------



## dino (Dec 31, 2002)

miserable


----------



## Dero (Dec 31, 2002)

Cats


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

loyal


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2002)

royal


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

blue


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2002)

sea


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

see


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2002)

blind


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

third-eye


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2002)

buhda


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

luck


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

wealth


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

fortune


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

health


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

2003


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

3002


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

reverse *not drunk enough*


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

haha!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 1, 2003)

funny


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

hee-hee!


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

cry


----------



## ZECH (Jan 1, 2003)

ball


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 1, 2003)

game


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

HHH


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## dino (Jan 1, 2003)

ice cream


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

Frozen yogurt


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 1, 2003)

Half Baked


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

Suntanning (Me on the beach tomorrow!)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 1, 2003)

Chalky white


----------



## Dero (Jan 1, 2003)

Invisibly white


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 1, 2003)

Transparent clear


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

visibly naked (chicks on the beach)


----------



## dino (Jan 2, 2003)

glutes.......


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)

quads


----------



## butterfly (Jan 2, 2003)

hams


----------



## seyone (Jan 2, 2003)

glazed


----------



## dino (Jan 2, 2003)

donuts


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2003)

coffee


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 2, 2003)

Cafe au lait.


----------



## dino (Jan 2, 2003)

baileys


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2003)

Irish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dino (Jan 2, 2003)

rovers


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)

rover (dog's name...  )


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2003)

*OMG... You wood*

jesters


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)

clowns


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2003)

Bouffons


----------



## dino (Jan 2, 2003)

Dero........


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)




----------



## butterfly (Jan 3, 2003)

goofball


----------



## Dero (Jan 3, 2003)

What's this PICK ON A HAIRBALL DAY???
Nobody told me it was today!!!!! 

Oooops...

  
Hairball


----------



## butterfly (Jan 3, 2003)

Actually, I was picking on DJD 

*PUKE*


----------



## Dero (Jan 3, 2003)

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAALPH



Oh,ok...Headaches????


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2003)

tooth ache


----------



## butterfly (Jan 3, 2003)

Slight headache   think I need to eat.

*earache*


----------



## Dero (Jan 3, 2003)

WHAT?

*you sure these headaches aren't back related???*


----------



## butterfly (Jan 3, 2003)

They could be back related... probably stress related and sitting at a computer all day related.

*tummy ache* (that's my word)


----------



## TrustNoOne (Jan 3, 2003)

abdominal pain


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2003)

Appendicitis!


----------



## Badger (Jan 3, 2003)

rupture


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

explosion


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

intense


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

exhausted  (I like the way you think!    )


----------



## Badger (Jan 4, 2003)

after-glow


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

I wish


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

dreamer


----------



## Badger (Jan 4, 2003)

visions


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

delusions


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

satan


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

heat


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

sweat


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

sexy


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

Vin Diesel


----------



## Badger (Jan 4, 2003)




----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

(Heather  )


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)




----------



## seyone (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Vin Diesel



XXX


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

yyy??  ( I think you like him too, Seyone!)


----------



## ZECH (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_


innocent??


----------



## ZECH (Jan 4, 2003)

Not!


----------



## dino (Jan 5, 2003)

happy


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2003)

Wet


----------



## dino (Jan 5, 2003)

clothes


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2003)

feverish?


----------



## dino (Jan 5, 2003)

flu!


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

GF (sick right now, too!)


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2003)

dillusional


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

ghosts


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2003)

ALIVE!!!


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

buried


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

work


----------



## ZECH (Jan 5, 2003)

sweat


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2003)

training


----------



## ZECH (Jan 5, 2003)

girls


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

women


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2003)

Breastesezzzzz


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

nipples


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2003)

SUCK


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

*not even following that one*


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2003)

*OT,move over!*
Blow


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2003)

hahahaha  Hammer,,cute!!!

nose


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

dry


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2003)

Harid



or is it arid?


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

It's Arrid!

* Deoderant*


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

BO  (Body Odor)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

PU!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2003)

Dr.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

dolittle


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2003)

animals


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

I just put Dr. Doolittle name in another thread wt/ seeing this!  Uh, I'm starting to worry now!  


*Reptiles


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

snakes

Why worry?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2003)

Serpent


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

sea


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

semen


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

sea man


----------



## butterfly (Jan 6, 2003)

Siemens


----------



## Dero (Jan 6, 2003)

Siamese


----------



## butterfly (Jan 6, 2003)

Twins


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

Arnold Swarzenegger


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

Hercules


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

New York


----------



## ZECH (Jan 6, 2003)

new york


----------



## ZECH (Jan 6, 2003)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

My way


----------



## ZECH (Jan 6, 2003)

Blue eyes


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 6, 2003)

That's me


----------



## ZECH (Jan 6, 2003)

Me too!


----------



## Dero (Jan 6, 2003)

More imfo



*now we know!!!*


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 6, 2003)

blue eyes


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 6, 2003)

Same here


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 6, 2003)

blonde hair


----------



## Dero (Jan 6, 2003)

brown eyes


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 6, 2003)

Dark hair


----------



## Dero (Jan 6, 2003)

Salt 'n pepper


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 6, 2003)

distinguished!


----------



## Badger (Jan 6, 2003)

hair dye


----------



## Dero (Jan 6, 2003)

Not I!!!


----------



## Badger (Jan 6, 2003)

No?


----------



## Dero (Jan 6, 2003)

UH,huh.


----------



## Badger (Jan 6, 2003)

Stay natural!!


----------



## Badger (Jan 6, 2003)

Dero, I'll


----------



## Badger (Jan 6, 2003)

get a


----------



## Badger (Jan 6, 2003)

pic on


----------



## Badger (Jan 6, 2003)

here soon.


----------



## Badger (Jan 6, 2003)

Someone wants


----------



## Badger (Jan 6, 2003)

me to


----------



## Badger (Jan 6, 2003)

cut my


----------



## Badger (Jan 6, 2003)

hair.


----------



## Dero (Jan 6, 2003)

EH,if he does not look like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...you don't have to!!!


----------



## Badger (Jan 6, 2003)

She doesn't


----------



## Badger (Jan 6, 2003)

but can


----------



## Badger (Jan 6, 2003)

be just


----------



## Badger (Jan 6, 2003)

as

EVIL


----------



## Dero (Jan 6, 2003)

You need


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

where's hammer???


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 6, 2003)

Here for a sec  But in a minute I'll be in bed! Very long day!


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

OK---- I wish  you then a good night!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> You need



Totally Kewel Dero!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

NIght night Hammer dear.


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

one


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 7, 2003)

night


----------



## firestorm (Jan 7, 2003)

King Author  ( I know its spelled Knight but that is what came to mind)


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

Author-Author


----------



## firestorm (Jan 7, 2003)

Reader - reader


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

pizza pizza!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2003)

yum yum


----------



## firestorm (Jan 7, 2003)

Naked breasts


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2003)

two hands


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2003)

big hands ?


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

little hands (gals)


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

=big


----------



## ZECH (Jan 8, 2003)

small


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2003)

sucks


----------



## ZECH (Jan 8, 2003)

blows


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2003)

wind


----------



## ZECH (Jan 8, 2003)

hair


----------



## ZECH (Jan 8, 2003)

Wife who put husband in doghouse soon find him in cat house


----------



## ZECH (Jan 8, 2003)

Panties not best thing on earth! but next to best thing on earth


----------



## ZECH (Jan 8, 2003)

LMAO!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2003)

Goofball


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

hello


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

jello


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2003)

mould


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

Green


----------



## butterfly (Jan 9, 2003)

fuzzy


----------



## TrustNoOne (Jan 9, 2003)

Band


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

rubber


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 9, 2003)

necessity


----------



## ZECH (Jan 9, 2003)

tight


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

prevention!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 9, 2003)

invention


----------



## Dero (Jan 9, 2003)

propulsion


----------



## butterfly (Jan 10, 2003)

laboratory


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2003)

rats


----------



## Tboy (Jan 10, 2003)

DemocRATS


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2003)

worms


----------



## Tboy (Jan 10, 2003)

fishing


----------



## TrustNoOne (Jan 10, 2003)

water


----------



## butterfly (Jan 10, 2003)

swimming


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2003)

diving


----------



## butterfly (Jan 10, 2003)

splashing


----------



## seyone (Jan 10, 2003)

Flashing


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2003)

sirens


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2003)

busted


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2003)

Broken


----------



## ZECH (Jan 10, 2003)

Fixed


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2003)

neutered


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2003)

spillage


----------



## ZECH (Jan 10, 2003)

spayed


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2003)

litter


----------



## ZECH (Jan 10, 2003)

runt


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2003)

Hmmmmmm...
*as in small?"


----------



## Rissole (Jan 11, 2003)

brother


----------



## ZECH (Jan 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Hmmmmmm...
> *as in small?"


Yes


----------



## ZECH (Jan 11, 2003)

Sister


----------



## ZECH (Jan 11, 2003)

Mother


----------



## ZECH (Jan 11, 2003)

Father


----------



## ZECH (Jan 11, 2003)

Aunt


----------



## ZECH (Jan 11, 2003)

Uncle


----------



## ZECH (Jan 11, 2003)

Cousins


----------



## ZECH (Jan 11, 2003)

Neice


----------



## ZECH (Jan 11, 2003)

Nephew


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2003)

puppy


----------



## ZECH (Jan 11, 2003)

kitty


----------



## redfx (Jan 11, 2003)

cat


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

feline


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2003)

pussy


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

galore


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2003)

alota


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> alota


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> alota


MUCHO


*I remembered WHO I was playing with...Phoenetics!!!*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2003)

Muy 

*lol Fonetiks


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

you


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2003)

me


----------



## Sheena (Jan 11, 2003)

it


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

SHEENA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheena (Jan 11, 2003)

DERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

sticky


----------



## Sheena (Jan 11, 2003)

wet


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

Psssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssteamy


----------



## TrustNoOne (Jan 11, 2003)

Sauna


----------



## Sheena (Jan 11, 2003)

naked


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

me2


----------



## Sheena (Jan 11, 2003)

jacuzzi


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

wine


----------



## Sheena (Jan 11, 2003)

drunk


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

ooops


----------



## Sheena (Jan 11, 2003)

horny


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

hungry


----------



## Sheena (Jan 11, 2003)

pizza


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

you


----------



## Tboy (Jan 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_



(The word there should have been fagina (vagina?) from Austin Powers.)


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2003)

twa!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sheena *_
> horny


Ohboy!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sheena *_
> naked


Yes!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2003)

(Horny and Naked coming from Sheena....That is what I need to hear!)


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

great


----------



## Dero (Jan 12, 2003)

twas


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

twat?


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

twit


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

twerp


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2003)

tit


----------



## Sheena (Jan 12, 2003)

toot


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2003)

hoot


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

loot


----------



## Sheena (Jan 12, 2003)

boot


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2003)

ass


----------



## Sheena (Jan 12, 2003)

glutes


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2003)

hams


----------



## Sheena (Jan 12, 2003)

calves


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2003)

pecs


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2003)

HUGE


----------



## Dero (Jan 12, 2003)

HUMUNGOUS


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

itty bitty


----------



## Badger (Jan 12, 2003)

tiny


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2003)

my penis.  oops I mean your penis


----------



## Badger (Jan 12, 2003)

ouch


----------



## Dero (Jan 12, 2003)

hurts


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

needledick


----------



## Dero (Jan 12, 2003)

piercing


----------



## butterfly (Jan 12, 2003)

bodyparts


----------



## Badger (Jan 12, 2003)

nipples  lol!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

mine


----------



## Dero (Jan 12, 2003)

Bubbles


----------



## Badger (Jan 12, 2003)

hers


----------



## Dero (Jan 12, 2003)

ask


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2003)

tell


----------



## Dero (Jan 12, 2003)

show


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2003)

Broadway


----------



## Dero (Jan 12, 2003)

Phantom


----------



## butterfly (Jan 12, 2003)

Rent


----------



## Dero (Jan 12, 2003)

MissSaigon


----------



## butterfly (Jan 12, 2003)

MadameBUTTerfly


----------



## Dero (Jan 12, 2003)

Cats


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

Phantom


----------



## Dero (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Phantom





TIME OUT!!!!!
Dave,what is the post after BROADWAY???

 
Miserables


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

whoops!  (Sick today/tonight so I'm allowed for error!!  )

EVITA


----------



## Dero (Jan 12, 2003)

Madonna



*** Ok ,one!!!*****


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

Ciccone


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

ice cream


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

how do you get someone's last name to ice cream??

Or are you saying, Madonna is lickable??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

ooooooooooooo


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

baby lol


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

gah ga!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

goo goo


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

badter.... says the Greek guy!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

ceasar


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

Pizza's


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

sauce


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

oil


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

garlic


----------



## david (Jan 13, 2003)

Dracula


----------



## ZECH (Jan 14, 2003)

blood


----------



## Dero (Jan 14, 2003)

transfusion


----------



## david (Jan 14, 2003)

appendectomy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 14, 2003)

cluelessness


----------



## david (Jan 15, 2003)

drunkeness


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 15, 2003)

happyness


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 15, 2003)

haha pyness


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2003)

gay-like??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 16, 2003)

david


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2003)

crASH


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 16, 2003)

sexy


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2003)

gay-prostitute!    J/K!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 16, 2003)

you   jk


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2003)

him


----------



## Dero (Jan 16, 2003)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Badger (Jan 16, 2003)

job


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2003)

career


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 16, 2003)

school


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2003)

education


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2003)

smart!!!!


----------



## researchchems4u (Jan 16, 2003)

GIRLS!!!


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2003)

Playboy!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2003)

maxim!


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2003)

FHM


----------



## butterfly (Jan 17, 2003)

PLAYGIRL!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 17, 2003)

GAY!!!   
     

*I just had to...Sorry B!!!*


----------



## butterfly (Jan 17, 2003)

WHATEVER


----------



## butterfly (Jan 17, 2003)

O


as in Oprah Magazine!


----------



## Dero (Jan 17, 2003)

OZ

(another TV show!!)


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2003)

Dorothy


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

Toto


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

Tito


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

Micheal


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

Janet


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

(hey Dave, I hear Micheal is looking for a house near you!)


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2003)

Michael Jackson?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

yes


----------



## TrustNoOne (Jan 18, 2003)

No!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

(somewhere in south Florida!)


----------



## TrustNoOne (Jan 18, 2003)

Naples/Bonita Springs [I lived there for 10 years]


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2003)

(Maybe Jackson will be neighbors with )


OJ


----------



## seyone (Jan 19, 2003)

oranges


----------



## ZECH (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> (Maybe Jackson will be neighbors with )
> 
> 
> OJ


(that is too funny!)
navels


----------



## seyone (Jan 20, 2003)

navy


----------



## butterfly (Jan 20, 2003)

marines


----------



## david (Jan 20, 2003)

bad-asses! (Camp Pendelton)


----------



## ZECH (Jan 20, 2003)

Air force


----------



## ZECH (Jan 20, 2003)

Army


----------



## ZECH (Jan 20, 2003)

Green BArets


----------



## ZECH (Jan 20, 2003)

Rangers


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2003)

Lone


----------



## Badger (Jan 21, 2003)

Star


----------



## Dero (Jan 21, 2003)

cafer


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Cafer?
Shooting


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Incident


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

report


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Paper


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Printer


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Toner


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Cartridge


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Bone


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Muscle


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Tendon


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Ligament


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Joints


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Drugs


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Illegal


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Jail


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Cell


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Tech


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

crap


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

poop


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

scoop


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Story


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Interview


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Article


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

news


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

paper


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

toilet


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

flush


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

blush


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Red


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Head


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Fire


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

InHole


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Bunker


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Archie


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Edith


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Meathead


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Gloria


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

boobs


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

tube


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

top


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

Flop!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2003)

fwap


----------



## ZECH (Jan 22, 2003)

swap


----------



## ZECH (Jan 22, 2003)

switch


----------



## ZECH (Jan 22, 2003)

twitch


----------



## ZECH (Jan 22, 2003)

bitch


----------



## ZECH (Jan 22, 2003)

ditch


----------



## ZECH (Jan 22, 2003)

witch


----------



## ZECH (Jan 22, 2003)

spooky


----------



## ZECH (Jan 22, 2003)

magic


----------



## ZECH (Jan 23, 2003)

dust


----------



## ZECH (Jan 23, 2003)

Cheech


----------



## ZECH (Jan 23, 2003)

Chong


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2003)

comedy


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2003)

laughter


----------



## ZECH (Jan 23, 2003)

crying


----------



## Dero (Jan 23, 2003)

bawling


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 23, 2003)

bowling


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

Pins


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

needles


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

syringe


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

drugs


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

bugs


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

splat


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

windshield


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

clean


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

mean


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

mad


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

glad


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

trashbags


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

black


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

ties


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

formals


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

dressy


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

messy


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

filthy


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

rich


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

Warrant


----------



## Dero (Jan 24, 2003)

ociffer


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

Handcuffs


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

NOKEY


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

Baton


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

PepperSpray


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

Bluelights


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

Stripsearch!!


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2003)

harrassment!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 25, 2003)

restraininag order


----------



## seyone (Jan 25, 2003)

stalker


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

Walker


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

Jogger


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

Runner


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

Marathoner


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

Hiker


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

camper


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

backpacker


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

tent


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

sleepingbag


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

goosedown


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

warm


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

cold


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

fire


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

hot


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

pot


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

water


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

wet


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

dry


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

feet


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

happy


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

sad


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

sunset


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

beautiful


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

ugly


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

rain


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

fog


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

snow


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

sleet


----------



## ZECH (Jan 25, 2003)

freezingrain


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2003)

what


----------



## ZECH (Jan 26, 2003)

not


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2003)

never


----------



## ZECH (Jan 26, 2003)

ever


----------



## butterfly (Jan 27, 2003)

always


----------



## Dero (Jan 27, 2003)

Sometimes


----------



## Fade (Jan 27, 2003)

maybe


----------



## Dero (Jan 27, 2003)

perhaps?


----------



## Fade (Jan 27, 2003)

possibly


----------



## Dero (Jan 27, 2003)

When


----------



## butterfly (Jan 27, 2003)

Now


----------



## Dero (Jan 27, 2003)

maintenant


----------



## butterfly (Jan 27, 2003)

what


----------



## Dero (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> what





*maintenant = now*

Where?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 27, 2003)

when


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2003)

tomorrow


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 27, 2003)

the day after


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2003)

movie??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 27, 2003)

sure why not


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2003)

(It IS a movie made back in the 80's..... quite disturbing I might add.  It was about Nuclear war and the day of and after... I believe)

*word*

Ketchup


----------



## Badger (Jan 28, 2003)

mustard


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 28, 2003)

dijon


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2003)

MAYONAISSE


----------



## ZECH (Jan 30, 2003)

Duke's


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2003)

Duchess


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 30, 2003)

dog


----------



## Rissole (Jan 30, 2003)

Kuso


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 30, 2003)

poo


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2003)

bear


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 31, 2003)

grizzly


----------



## ZECH (Feb 1, 2003)

4wheeler


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 2, 2003)

dirt bike


----------



## seyone (Feb 2, 2003)

concussions


----------



## Badger (Feb 2, 2003)

swelling


----------



## seyone (Feb 2, 2003)

head


----------



## Badger (Feb 2, 2003)

tail


----------



## seyone (Feb 2, 2003)

ass


----------



## Badger (Feb 2, 2003)

cheek


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2003)

bun


----------



## seyone (Feb 3, 2003)

roll


----------



## david (Feb 3, 2003)

Tootsie


----------



## david (Feb 4, 2003)

pop


----------



## seyone (Feb 4, 2003)

cherry


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2003)

apple-berry


----------



## seyone (Feb 5, 2003)

*what is apple berry?*

pie


----------



## Dero (Feb 5, 2003)

face


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2003)

apple berry is a fruit roll up


----------



## Rissole (Feb 6, 2003)

off


----------



## butterfly (Feb 6, 2003)

work


----------



## seyone (Feb 6, 2003)

pay


----------



## Dero (Feb 6, 2003)

off


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2003)

jack


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 6, 2003)

ass


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2003)

butt


----------



## david (Feb 10, 2003)

cigarette


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2003)

smoking


----------



## butterfly (Feb 11, 2003)

disgusting


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2003)

www.metalfactory.net


----------



## butterfly (Feb 11, 2003)

NOT


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2003)

(I bounce there)

non-smoker (here)


----------



## butterfly (Feb 11, 2003)

GOOD


----------



## butterfly (Feb 11, 2003)

Bump


----------



## butterfly (Feb 11, 2003)

honey


----------



## Rissole (Feb 11, 2003)

Tracey *wife*


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2003)

gals


----------



## Rissole (Feb 12, 2003)

love


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2003)

worship


----------



## Rissole (Feb 12, 2003)

adoration *gettin mushy Dave!*


----------



## david (Feb 13, 2003)

forever


----------



## Rissole (Feb 13, 2003)

eternal


----------



## butterfly (Feb 13, 2003)

love


----------



## Rissole (Feb 13, 2003)

unconditional


----------



## Dero (Feb 13, 2003)

conditions


----------



## Rissole (Feb 13, 2003)

contract


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

binding


----------



## seyone (Feb 13, 2003)

breach


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

cannon


----------



## Dero (Feb 13, 2003)

loose


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

slipping


----------



## seyone (Feb 13, 2003)

ice


----------



## Dero (Feb 13, 2003)

beer


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

IT!


----------



## seyone (Feb 13, 2003)

Steven King


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

writer


----------



## Dero (Feb 13, 2003)

Ghost


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

spooky


----------



## Dero (Feb 13, 2003)

Tooth




*Spooky Tooth was a band in the 70's*


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

dentist


----------



## Dero (Feb 13, 2003)

TORTURE!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

pain


----------



## seyone (Feb 13, 2003)

women


----------



## Dero (Feb 13, 2003)

pleasure


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

massage


----------



## Dero (Feb 13, 2003)

seducer


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

player


----------



## seyone (Feb 13, 2003)

athlete


----------



## Dero (Feb 13, 2003)

Two


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

too


----------



## seyone (Feb 13, 2003)

too


----------



## Dero (Feb 13, 2003)

to


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

be


----------



## seyone (Feb 13, 2003)

bee


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

stinger


----------



## seyone (Feb 13, 2003)

missle


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

boom!


----------



## seyone (Feb 13, 2003)

explosion


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

eruption


----------



## seyone (Feb 13, 2003)

volcano


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

hawaii


----------



## seyone (Feb 13, 2003)

Islands


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

paradise


----------



## THE_GAME (Feb 13, 2003)

biiches, uh I mean BEACHES


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

sand


----------



## seyone (Feb 13, 2003)

Eden


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

garden


----------



## seyone (Feb 13, 2003)

dirt


----------



## THE_GAME (Feb 13, 2003)

mud


----------



## seyone (Feb 13, 2003)

Primus


----------



## THE_GAME (Feb 13, 2003)

rock


----------



## Dero (Feb 13, 2003)

garden


----------



## ZECH (Feb 13, 2003)

Salad


----------



## Rissole (Feb 13, 2003)

Flax


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2003)

flex


----------



## ZECH (Feb 14, 2003)

pose


----------



## Rissole (Feb 14, 2003)

ripped


----------



## ZECH (Feb 14, 2003)

shredded


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 14, 2003)

wheat


----------



## david (Feb 15, 2003)

cotton


----------



## david (Feb 15, 2003)

candy


----------



## THE_GAME (Feb 18, 2003)

carnival


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

rides


----------



## THE_GAME (Feb 18, 2003)

> rides



butterfly


----------



## david (Feb 18, 2003)

hot!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

shucks


----------



## Rissole (Feb 18, 2003)

embarresment


----------



## seyone (Feb 18, 2003)

blush


----------



## Rissole (Feb 18, 2003)

makeup


----------



## seyone (Feb 18, 2003)

breakup


----------



## Rissole (Feb 18, 2003)

Punchup


----------



## seyone (Feb 18, 2003)

ketchup


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 18, 2003)

eggs


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 18, 2003)

chicken


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 18, 2003)

neck


----------



## seyone (Feb 18, 2003)

breasts


----------



## THE_GAME (Feb 18, 2003)

cleavage


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 18, 2003)

masterbation

(been waiting to use that one)


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

pleasure


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2003)

satisfying


----------



## butterfly (Feb 19, 2003)

gratifying


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 19, 2003)

sex


----------



## butterfly (Feb 19, 2003)

rules


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 19, 2003)

dominates

*there are no rules in sex


----------



## butterfly (Feb 19, 2003)

mistress


----------



## Rissole (Feb 19, 2003)

MASTER!!


----------



## Dero (Feb 19, 2003)

Frankenfurther.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 19, 2003)

sausage


----------



## Dero (Feb 19, 2003)

BEER!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 19, 2003)

now please!!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 19, 2003)

*sorry*
Golden


----------



## Dero (Feb 19, 2003)

Molson?????


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2003)

Labbat's


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2003)

Young's


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2003)

Michelob


----------



## ZECH (Feb 21, 2003)

Coors


----------



## ZECH (Feb 21, 2003)

Killians


----------



## ZECH (Feb 21, 2003)

Miller


----------



## seyone (Feb 21, 2003)

Yuengling


----------



## Dero (Feb 21, 2003)

Guiness.


----------



## seyone (Feb 21, 2003)

black and tan


----------



## Dero (Feb 21, 2003)

FOAM


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 22, 2003)

dog


----------



## seyone (Feb 22, 2003)

god


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2003)

deity


----------



## seyone (Feb 22, 2003)

deicide


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2003)

decide


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 22, 2003)

choose


----------



## ZECH (Feb 23, 2003)

Lose


----------



## ZECH (Feb 23, 2003)

Win


----------



## Dero (Feb 23, 2003)

Tie


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 23, 2003)

bow


----------



## Dero (Feb 23, 2003)

arrow


----------



## david (Feb 23, 2003)

bow


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 23, 2003)

arrow


----------



## Dero (Feb 23, 2003)

Way


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

that-way


----------



## butterfly (Feb 24, 2003)

there


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 24, 2003)

here


----------



## butterfly (Feb 24, 2003)

now


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 24, 2003)

and


----------



## seyone (Feb 24, 2003)

the


----------



## THE_GAME (Feb 24, 2003)

coconut


----------



## Titanya (Feb 24, 2003)

Tadpole!


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 24, 2003)

dead


----------



## Titanya (Feb 24, 2003)

alive!


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 24, 2003)

bad-book


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

terrible


----------



## ZECH (Feb 24, 2003)

horrible


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

morbid


----------



## seyone (Feb 24, 2003)

angel


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 24, 2003)

corny-WB show


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2003)

prickly


----------



## THE_GAME (Feb 25, 2003)

hair


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 25, 2003)

furby


----------



## Titanya (Feb 25, 2003)

satan


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 25, 2003)

Dave


----------



## Rissole (Feb 25, 2003)

asshole


----------



## Rissole (Feb 25, 2003)

*that was an accident but worked nicley*


----------



## Dero (Feb 25, 2003)

*was it??*
Florida


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 25, 2003)

mindless


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> *that was an accident but worked nicley*



we believe you


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 25, 2003)

> mindless



 meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2003)

you


----------



## Dero (Feb 25, 2003)

Cronno.


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2003)

who?


----------



## Dero (Feb 25, 2003)

Crono1000


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 25, 2003)

...theres a good opening for a shot here......

him*


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 25, 2003)

huh?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 25, 2003)

what?


----------



## david (Feb 26, 2003)

WHO


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 26, 2003)

yo momma!


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 26, 2003)

come-again?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 26, 2003)

not like she's gonna get an orgasim either way


----------



## ZECH (Feb 26, 2003)

Who?


----------



## THE_GAME (Feb 27, 2003)

why?


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

z


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

sleep


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

awaken


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

Dead-Man-walking


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 27, 2003)

dead-man-walking-n-talking-with-oneself


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

HEH HE


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 27, 2003)

laugh


----------



## Dero (Feb 27, 2003)

Hysterically


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

Clinton


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

Tyson


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

Bobbitt


----------



## Dero (Feb 27, 2003)

Politicians...


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 27, 2003)

liars


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

OJ


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 27, 2003)

orange juice


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 27, 2003)

drink


----------



## butterfly (Feb 27, 2003)

drunk


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

Crash


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

smash


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

thrash


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

thrill


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

chills


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

spills


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

pills


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

drugs


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

needles


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

pins


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

dolls


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

girlie


----------



## THE_GAME (Mar 3, 2003)

ditsy


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2003)

uh, Dave... you're not supposed to make multiple posts in a row in this thread...


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 3, 2003)

he's post whoring, allow him to up his count, he's a (s)example for all of us


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 3, 2003)

daisy


----------



## Dero (Mar 3, 2003)

Duke


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 3, 2003)

devils


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 3, 2003)

chocolate


----------



## david (Mar 4, 2003)

cream


----------



## david (Mar 4, 2003)

ice


----------



## david (Mar 4, 2003)

SNOW


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 4, 2003)

cold


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 4, 2003)

warm


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 4, 2003)

food


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 4, 2003)

banana


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 4, 2003)

orange


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 4, 2003)

bannana


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 4, 2003)

orrange


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 4, 2003)

bananna


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 4, 2003)

strawberry


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 4, 2003)

_orange_ you glad I didn't say banana?


----------



## butterfly (Mar 4, 2003)

ugh


----------



## Dero (Mar 4, 2003)

what???


----------



## Titanya (Mar 4, 2003)

come on people... did u have no childhood?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 4, 2003)

BUTTerfly got it


----------



## david (Mar 4, 2003)

Wait


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> _orange_ you glad I didn't say banana?


 He he he -- a childhood classic.


----------



## Badger (Mar 4, 2003)

proceed


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 4, 2003)

continue


----------



## THE_GAME (Mar 5, 2003)

stop


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

NEVER!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 5, 2003)

EVER!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 5, 2003)

MORE!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 5, 2003)

BABY!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 5, 2003)

FUCK YEAH YES YES... _no_... RIGHT THERE BITCH TAKE THAT YEAH SAY MY NAME BIT...

I mean...

infant...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 5, 2003)

child


----------



## seyone (Mar 5, 2003)

school


----------



## Dero (Mar 5, 2003)

teacher


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

Scholar


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2003)

GENIUS


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 6, 2003)

me


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 6, 2003)

us


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 6, 2003)

nation


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 6, 2003)

constitution


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 6, 2003)

old


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 6, 2003)

albob


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 6, 2003)

crusty


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 6, 2003)

gay


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 6, 2003)

clown


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 6, 2003)

simpsons


----------



## david (Mar 9, 2003)

D'OH


----------



## seyone (Mar 9, 2003)

homer


----------



## david (Mar 9, 2003)

(Hey Seyone!)

Chalmers


----------



## david (Mar 9, 2003)

Skinnnn---nnnerrr!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Nelson


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

mandella


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

who is Mandella?  A porno queen of the 60's?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

Mandela, Nelson - Biography
Read an extensive profile of the life and work of one of the leaders of South Africa's resistance to apartheid.


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

and that's part of your MCSE???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 23, 2003)

muscle


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm so done with computers...
they suck.
I am most likely going to go and get my MCSA by end of next month to get a raise here...but that is it..


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

strong


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 23, 2003)

weak


----------



## Dero (Mar 23, 2003)

smell


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 23, 2003)

hell


----------



## Dero (Mar 23, 2003)

HOT


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Iraq


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 23, 2003)

icrap


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

I know!!!  (Diarrhea boy!)


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Saddam


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Gaddafi


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

informed


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

uniformed


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

unicorn


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 23, 2003)

undresses


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

hottie mcboddy


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

a unicorn?  GROSS!!!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

ugh, go read the drop your thoughts thread, that'll explain it.  peace I'm out.


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Another inside joke, eh!  Wait, where the fuq you goin'?


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

OK new word



Bicycle


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Tricycle


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

dike-sicle


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

wolly-pop


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

pop tart


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

And a stinkin' Fruit roll up!    (Yes, I am going nutty here in S. FLA!)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 23, 2003)

pooh


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

winnie


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Winny


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

horse


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

TITANYA


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

dead


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

me


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

circumcised


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

are you


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

attempting to


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

outpost me


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

here??  Take


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

lessons Cronno-son!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

From me!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Post Demon-king!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

.... for I


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

shall show


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

yes master


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

you the


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

way to


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

your powers


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

post hell kingdom!  Crash is the other bad angel!  Crash-stophles?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

astound me


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Told ya Crash would leave soon!  I'll be going out to eat here very soon myself but will be back on later!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

whoops--- I just posted that in the wrong thread!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

(New Word before I leave)



Titanya


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

TIT


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Teet


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

tot


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Tat (too!)


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

tis (also)


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

(Bad word!)

Wanting


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

huh?    what I say?


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> huh?    what I say?


(how can you follow with the word, "also"?  Entonce maybe!   )

Anyways, 

Needing


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

longing


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

desire


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

sex


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

sax


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 24, 2003)

nutz


----------



## Titanya (Mar 24, 2003)

glazed


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 24, 2003)

shiny


----------



## Titanya (Mar 24, 2003)

jewels


----------



## Dero (Mar 24, 2003)

Familly???????




Don't


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 24, 2003)

*SCROTUM*


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

hair


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

cat


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

dog


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

rat


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

frog


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

fish


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

duck


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

tiger


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

Moose


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

dinosaur


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

Penguin


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

bass


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

perch


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

chicken


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

pigeon


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

apes


----------



## david (Mar 29, 2003)

grapes


----------



## katie64 (Mar 30, 2003)

mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2003)

mmmnnn baby?  (Devouring Hersey kisses)


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

hello


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

greeting


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

hola!


----------



## Badger (Apr 9, 2003)

Aloha


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

Tatu


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

midget


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

not toto you dodo!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

tae-kwon dodo birds!


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

tsk!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

snicker


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

candy


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

stripper


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

male


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

female


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

animal


----------



## butterfly (Apr 10, 2003)

bitch


----------



## Dero (Apr 10, 2003)

bastard


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

fatherless child


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 10, 2003)

motherless daughter


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 10, 2003)

Mother F*!ker.


----------



## Dero (Apr 10, 2003)

Yes???


----------



## butterfly (Apr 10, 2003)

Oui???


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

si


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

english!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

portugese!


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

Vietamese


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

charlie


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

Angel


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

seraphim


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

alright What is that??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

another word for angel...


doughnut


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 10, 2003)

glazed


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

sweet


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 10, 2003)

sour


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

cream


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 10, 2003)

coffee


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

can


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 10, 2003)

toilet


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

crapper


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 10, 2003)

MMAFITER!  lol!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

caught!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 10, 2003)

Busted!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

guilty


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 10, 2003)

innocent


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

virgin


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 10, 2003)

cherry


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

pie


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 10, 2003)

Winger?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

band


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 10, 2003)

Jazz?


----------



## Dero (Apr 10, 2003)

Fusion


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

nuclear


----------



## Dero (Apr 10, 2003)

reactor


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

chernoble!
(sp)


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 10, 2003)

third-eye


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

blind


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 10, 2003)

deaf


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

dumb


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2003)

dumber


----------



## butterfly (Apr 11, 2003)

dumberer


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 13, 2003)

dumberest


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> dumberest





speechless


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 13, 2003)

oh just comment on my word and not butterflys


----------



## Dero (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> 
> 
> 
> speechless


Mute.


----------



## Dero (Apr 13, 2003)




----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 13, 2003)

remote


----------



## Dero (Apr 13, 2003)

chanels


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 13, 2003)

catfish


----------



## Dero (Apr 13, 2003)

mustaches


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2003)

handlebar


----------



## david (Apr 14, 2003)

SPOKES


----------



## butterfly (Apr 14, 2003)

wheel


----------



## david (Apr 14, 2003)

fortune


----------



## butterfly (Apr 14, 2003)

win


----------



## THE_GAME (Apr 14, 2003)

dows


----------



## seyone (Apr 14, 2003)

wallstreet


----------



## butterfly (Apr 14, 2003)

falling


----------



## Dero (Apr 14, 2003)

Ouch.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 14, 2003)

booboo


----------



## Dero (Apr 14, 2003)

Kissitbetter


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 14, 2003)

boyfriend


----------



## Dero (Apr 14, 2003)

Girlfriend


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 14, 2003)

cousin


----------



## Dero (Apr 14, 2003)

incest


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 14, 2003)

In-law


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 14, 2003)

outlaw


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 15, 2003)

illegal


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 15, 2003)

alien


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 15, 2003)

mexican


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 15, 2003)

sombrero


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 15, 2003)

taco


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 15, 2003)

bell


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 15, 2003)

burrito

**dam i just got hungry


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Apr 15, 2003)

chiwawa


----------



## david (Apr 15, 2003)

PUPPY


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2003)

food


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 15, 2003)

dinner


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2003)

party


----------



## Dero (Apr 15, 2003)

Where????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 15, 2003)

Here: http://www.geocities.com/agarison/House/index.htm


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2003)

Cool


----------



## Badger (Apr 15, 2003)

warm


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Apr 15, 2003)

wet


----------



## Dero (Apr 15, 2003)

moist


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2003)

lips


----------



## Dero (Apr 15, 2003)

Kiss


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2003)

softly


----------



## Dero (Apr 15, 2003)

nibble


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2003)

tickle


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 15, 2003)

giggle


----------



## Dero (Apr 15, 2003)

nipple


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Apr 16, 2003)

firm


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2003)

mattress


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2003)

sleep


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2003)

insomnia


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 16, 2003)

movie


----------



## david (Apr 16, 2003)

B (movie type)


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

sting


----------



## Dero (Apr 18, 2003)

Police


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

doughnuts


----------



## Dero (Apr 18, 2003)

J'Bo







*I'm so dead!!!*


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

tae-bo!


----------



## Dero (Apr 18, 2003)

Bo


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

duke


----------



## Dero (Apr 18, 2003)

Whatshername???


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

daisy!
(and don't act as if you didn't know it...)


----------



## Dero (Apr 18, 2003)

Rose



*honest I drew a blank*


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

thorns


----------



## Dero (Apr 18, 2003)

blood


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

life


----------



## Dero (Apr 18, 2003)

Goezzzon


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

?


----------



## Dero (Apr 18, 2003)

...andon





*say it out loud!!!*


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

roll


----------



## Dero (Apr 18, 2003)

over


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

sit


----------



## Dero (Apr 18, 2003)

DOWN


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

kneel


----------



## Dero (Apr 18, 2003)

Down


----------



## seyone (Apr 18, 2003)

up


----------



## Dero (Apr 18, 2003)

your's





*sorry,I just had to...I don't mean it"
He,he...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

his


----------



## katie64 (Apr 18, 2003)

mine


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

shaft


----------



## lina (Apr 18, 2003)

shlong


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

mine..


----------



## Dero (Apr 18, 2003)

Whoknows????


----------



## lina (Apr 18, 2003)

Whohoo!


----------



## Dero (Apr 18, 2003)

Train


----------



## lina (Apr 18, 2003)

chugging


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

beer!


----------



## lina (Apr 18, 2003)

wine


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

spirits!


----------



## Dero (Apr 18, 2003)

Warmspotbythewindo?????


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

sunlight


----------



## lina (Apr 18, 2003)

warm


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

caliente!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 19, 2003)

al-dente`


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2003)

albob


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 19, 2003)

old


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2003)

relic


----------



## david (Apr 19, 2003)

herectic


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2003)

sheep


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 19, 2003)

farmer


----------



## Dero (Apr 19, 2003)

work


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2003)

sucks


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 19, 2003)

eyed


----------



## Dero (Apr 19, 2003)

poked


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 19, 2003)

jill kelly


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2003)

jiffy?


----------



## Dero (Apr 19, 2003)

fast...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 19, 2003)

hard


----------



## Dero (Apr 19, 2003)

ball


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 19, 2003)

lefty


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2003)

southpaw


----------



## Dero (Apr 19, 2003)

ambidextrous


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2003)

unidextrous


----------



## Dero (Apr 19, 2003)

Righty


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2003)

clockwise


----------



## Dero (Apr 19, 2003)

counter


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2003)

desk


----------



## Dero (Apr 19, 2003)

Under


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2003)

cover


----------



## seyone (Apr 20, 2003)

up


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

down


----------



## seyone (Apr 20, 2003)

sad


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 20, 2003)

depressed


----------



## Dero (Apr 20, 2003)

bummed


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2003)

mooned


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2003)

flash


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2003)

red


----------



## Dero (Apr 20, 2003)

rash


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2003)

bumpy


----------



## Dero (Apr 20, 2003)

rough


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2003)

sex


----------



## Dero (Apr 20, 2003)

oral


----------



## katie64 (Apr 20, 2003)

sex


----------



## Dero (Apr 20, 2003)

sweet


----------



## katie64 (Apr 20, 2003)

taste


----------



## Dero (Apr 20, 2003)

Honey


----------



## Dero (Apr 20, 2003)

Dew


----------



## katie64 (Apr 20, 2003)

Melons


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2003)

titties


----------



## Dero (Apr 20, 2003)

Nipples


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2003)

hard


----------



## Dero (Apr 20, 2003)

better


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

best


----------



## Dero (Apr 20, 2003)

AWESOME


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

kowabunga!


----------



## Dero (Apr 20, 2003)

fromdownunder


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

g'day!


----------



## Dero (Apr 20, 2003)

Kuso?????


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2003)

confused


----------



## Dero (Apr 20, 2003)

Misused!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Misused!!!











Ok, moving on...

condoms


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Misused!!!



abused!


----------



## Dero (Apr 20, 2003)

Abused condoms????? 


Reject


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

refuse


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 20, 2003)

deny


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

abstain


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 20, 2003)

abstinence


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

no!


----------



## Dero (Apr 20, 2003)

non


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

nein


----------



## Dero (Apr 20, 2003)

niet


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 20, 2003)

negative


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

film


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 20, 2003)

porn


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

star


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 20, 2003)

my hair has stars in it


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

sun


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2003)

fun


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 20, 2003)

sex


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

party


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2003)

birthday


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

suit


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2003)

naked


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

pics?


----------



## Dero (Apr 21, 2003)

Where?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 21, 2003)

not here


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2003)

there


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2003)

everywhere


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2003)

saturated


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 21, 2003)

Fat


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2003)

grease


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 21, 2003)

fries


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2003)

shake


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 21, 2003)

it baby.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 21, 2003)

yeha


----------



## butterfly (Apr 21, 2003)

cowboy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 21, 2003)

bob


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2003)

apples


----------



## butterfly (Apr 21, 2003)

oranges


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2003)

knock knock


----------



## butterfly (Apr 21, 2003)

who's there?


----------



## Dero (Apr 22, 2003)

nobody!!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 22, 2003)

TCD


----------



## butterfly (Apr 22, 2003)

huh


----------



## Dero (Apr 22, 2003)

Double HUH


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 22, 2003)

Your


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 22, 2003)

Avatar


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 22, 2003)

Scares


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 22, 2003)

Me


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 22, 2003)

Butterfly.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> huh



The game is the first thing you think of when you see a word...right? Well, the word was nobody....and the first thing I thought of was The_Chicken_Daddy...  

 sorry TCD nutt'in personal


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 22, 2003)

moth


----------



## david (Apr 22, 2003)

flames


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 22, 2003)

fire


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 22, 2003)

ice


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 22, 2003)

pick


----------



## david (Apr 22, 2003)

nose


----------



## Dero (Apr 22, 2003)

bleed


----------



## butterfly (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> The game is the first thing you think of when you see a word...right? Well, the word was nobody....and the first thing I thought of was The_Chicken_Daddy...
> 
> sorry TCD nutt'in personal


Of course!  It all makes sense now!


----------



## Dero (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Of course!  It all makes senseNOW!




Then?????


----------



## butterfly (Apr 22, 2003)

later


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 22, 2003)

bye


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 22, 2003)

adios


----------



## david (Apr 23, 2003)

AMIGOS!


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Apr 23, 2003)

Costa Rica!

my home


----------



## butterfly (Apr 23, 2003)

city


----------



## david (Apr 23, 2003)

COUNTRY


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Apr 23, 2003)

BIG


----------



## butterfly (Apr 23, 2003)

hair


----------



## katie64 (Apr 23, 2003)

ALBOB


----------



## butterfly (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> ALBOB


No sweetie... I said HAIR... Alboob doesn't have any  

BALD


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 23, 2003)

bare


----------



## butterfly (Apr 23, 2003)

smooth


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> hair



  Ahhhhh....the 80's lmfao


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 23, 2003)

silky


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> No sweetie... I said HAIR... Alboob doesn't have any
> 
> BALD


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2003)

milky


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 23, 2003)

creamy


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2003)

thighs


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 23, 2003)

legs


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2003)

ZZ Top


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 23, 2003)

eliminator


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2003)

terminator


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 23, 2003)

devastator


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 23, 2003)

Des-troy-er


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Apr 23, 2003)

war


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

cards


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2003)

Ace


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2003)

ventura


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

jessie


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 24, 2003)

James


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

cagney


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

champain


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

bubbly


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

bath


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

rubber_duck


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

daffy


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

Bugs


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

bees


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

honey


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

green tea


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

chinese


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

food


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

hungry


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

man


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

beast


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

xmen


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

wolverine!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

pig


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

porky


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

fatass


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

thunderthighs


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

rolly polly


----------



## butterfly (Apr 25, 2003)

bug


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

termites


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

ants


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

pants


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

rants


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

cronno


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

titanya


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

florida


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

me


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

bee


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

bumble


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2003)

fumble


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

screw-up


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

fl*u*ked up!


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

foul!


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

home-run!


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

SCORE!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

music


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

dance


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

tribal


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 29, 2003)

tattoo


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

da'plane!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 30, 2003)

stubbie


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2003)

tiny


----------



## Rissole (Apr 30, 2003)

teddies


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

sweet!


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

sexy


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

Fade


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

darken


----------



## seyone (Apr 30, 2003)

black


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> sexy





> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Fade


Hey!  Where'd that come from???

_...and yes he is QUITE sexy_


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> black



me


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

you


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2003)

wild


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

crazy


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2003)

mental


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 30, 2003)

retarded

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 30, 2003)

scatology

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

mjackson


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hey!  Where'd that come from???
> 
> _...and yes he is QUITE sexy_



Sorry Butterfly...I couldn't resist! You are one lucky lady


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Sorry Butterfly...I couldn't resist! You are one lucky lady


  I know  

I don't _really_ mind you ladies looking


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 30, 2003)

it keeps his confidence up lol


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

B'fly keep fade up, too!


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

tiresome


----------



## DFINEST (May 7, 2003)

whiners like....

the republicans and democrats

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (May 7, 2003)

beseech

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2003)

implore


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2003)

plead


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2003)

supplicate


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2003)

fornicate


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2003)

pontificate


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

DEFICATE


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2003)

Masticate


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2003)

hungry..


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2003)

VERY!!


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

greatly


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2003)

greatest


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2003)

bestest


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

testest


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2003)

exam


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

oral


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2003)

toothbrush!


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

electric


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

magnetic


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

eyes


----------



## DFINEST (May 8, 2003)

opinion

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

objective


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2003)

goal


----------



## Rissole (May 9, 2003)

target


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2003)

victim


----------



## david (May 9, 2003)

circumstances


----------



## DFINEST (May 9, 2003)

Details

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 9, 2003)

sticky


----------



## butterfly (May 9, 2003)

situation


----------



## david (May 9, 2003)

position


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2003)

missionary


----------



## Dero (May 10, 2003)

Wooof!


----------



## david (May 10, 2003)

howl


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 11, 2003)

moo


----------



## Dero (May 11, 2003)

Milk


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 11, 2003)

nipples


----------



## david (May 11, 2003)

piercings


----------



## Dero (May 11, 2003)

pass


----------



## david (May 11, 2003)

Fail


----------



## Badger (May 11, 2003)

Succeed


----------



## david (May 11, 2003)

excel


----------



## Badger (May 11, 2003)

superior


----------



## david (May 11, 2003)

Heron (Lake Superior- Lake Heron or Huron... damn, know I forget and I'm not breaking out a map!  WTF is Tank when you need him!)


----------



## butterfly (May 12, 2003)

exalted


----------



## DFINEST (May 12, 2003)

elevated

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## eskimo515 (May 12, 2003)

high!


----------



## DFINEST (May 12, 2003)

luxurious

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 12, 2003)

suite


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 12, 2003)

sweet


----------



## david (May 12, 2003)

tangy


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 12, 2003)

tart


----------



## eskimo515 (May 12, 2003)

slut


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 12, 2003)

Whore!


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2003)

david


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2003)

*no wait*
Crashman


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2003)

*no wait*
firestorm


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2003)

*no, wait*
J'Bo


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2003)

*oh the list could go on*


----------



## david (May 12, 2003)

Burner (too!)


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2003)

Vampire


----------



## david (May 12, 2003)

Dracula


----------



## Dero (May 12, 2003)

Count


----------



## david (May 13, 2003)

CHOCULA


----------



## DFINEST (May 15, 2003)

cereal

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

trix


----------



## DFINEST (May 16, 2003)

tricks

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 16, 2003)

TREAT


----------



## eskimo515 (May 16, 2003)

cANDY


----------



## DFINEST (May 16, 2003)

cavities

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 16, 2003)

gingivitis


----------



## TimeaJr (May 16, 2003)

superhero


----------



## DFINEST (May 16, 2003)

Don Juan

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Titanya (May 16, 2003)

Tenorio


----------



## david (May 16, 2003)

(Stop!  What is that??)


----------



## DFINEST (May 17, 2003)

contralto

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 17, 2003)

alberto


----------



## david (May 17, 2003)

canada!  (almost!  Alberta!)  (could be Alberto then!)


----------



## sawheet (May 17, 2003)

concherto


----------



## DFINEST (May 17, 2003)

concerto

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Titanya (May 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> (Stop!  What is that??)



(Don Juan Tenorio.... its a book  )


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 17, 2003)

book


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 17, 2003)

Crap


----------



## Titanya (May 17, 2003)

dog


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 17, 2003)

Shoe 


*hi titanya


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (May 17, 2003)

fits


----------



## Titanya (May 17, 2003)

tight

*hi crash


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2003)

rope


----------



## david (May 17, 2003)

choke!


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2003)

cough


----------



## david (May 18, 2003)

vomit (Crash's fav past time!)


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (May 18, 2003)

drunk

(but denny's prevents the morning vomits for me!, mmmmmmmm greasy cheese sticks!!!)


----------



## david (May 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mr.Guvernment *_
> drunk
> 
> (but denny's prevents the morning vomits for me!, mmmmmmmm greasy cheese sticks!!!)




yuck-o!


----------



## Titanya (May 18, 2003)

suck-o!


----------



## david (May 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_
> suck-o!



Jack-o


----------



## Titanya (May 18, 2003)

wack-o


----------



## Titanya (May 18, 2003)

fag-o!!!


----------



## Dero (May 18, 2003)

HUH-o????


----------



## david (May 18, 2003)

d'OH- O!


----------



## Badger (May 18, 2003)

Oh-no!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2003)

spagetti-ohs!


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

potato-chips


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2003)

frustration


----------



## DFINEST (May 19, 2003)

temptation

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

resist!!


----------



## Crono1000 (May 19, 2003)

restraint


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

tie-down


----------



## Crono1000 (May 19, 2003)

dominatrix


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

mistress


----------



## Crono1000 (May 19, 2003)

matress


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

bounce


----------



## eskimo515 (May 19, 2003)

ball


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

lefty


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

righty


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

centery ?


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

(not even a word!)

Gravity


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

hot blonde chick!!!!!!!!!    i'ma talk to her


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

1word


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

whenshewalksbackby


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

fug it she's not going to she saw me staring anyway back to the thread 

striking-out!


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

cheater


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

winner


----------



## eskimo515 (May 19, 2003)

loser


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

i'm not a loser


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

maybe


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

whore!


----------



## Titanya (May 19, 2003)

slut


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

Crash


----------



## eskimo515 (May 19, 2003)

Man


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

buff


----------



## Titanya (May 19, 2003)

stuff


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

things


----------



## Crono1000 (May 19, 2003)

"spelunk"


----------



## Titanya (May 19, 2003)

plop!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

knuleps


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

(it's splet backwards   )


----------



## Titanya (May 19, 2003)

brilliant!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

titanya   (i thought i'd be nice)


----------



## Titanya (May 19, 2003)

aawww!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)




----------



## david (May 19, 2003)




----------



## eskimo515 (May 19, 2003)

shucks


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

corn


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

pea's


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

apples


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

oranges


----------



## Titanya (May 19, 2003)

fruity


----------



## eskimo515 (May 19, 2003)

booty


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

booby


----------



## Crono1000 (May 19, 2003)

titty


----------



## Titanya (May 19, 2003)

nipples


----------



## Dero (May 19, 2003)

Yummmmm!!!!


----------



## david (May 20, 2003)

dumb


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

dave i am dying here.....msn me


----------



## david (May 20, 2003)

HELLO


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

my friend/client/massage therapist just called me and she booked a massage for me tomorrow at noon before i leave....shes a sweetheart.....its gonna feel sooooo good.


----------



## david (May 20, 2003)

HMNNNNNNNN


----------



## DFINEST (May 20, 2003)

BURP

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Crono1000 (May 20, 2003)

belch


----------



## Titanya (May 20, 2003)

poot!


----------



## DFINEST (May 21, 2003)

Fart

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 21, 2003)

gross


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 21, 2003)

ugly


----------



## DaMayor (May 21, 2003)

deplorable.


----------



## forciano (May 21, 2003)

seems like its never late for a whore post wanna be like me


----------



## forciano (May 21, 2003)

yeah i have potential!


----------



## forciano (May 21, 2003)

i got SKILLZ, i got GAME


----------



## forciano (May 21, 2003)

yeah im going insane


----------



## forciano (May 21, 2003)

i feel much better now


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 21, 2003)

how the fug did that associate with diplorable


----------



## forciano (May 21, 2003)

it didnt, i just wanted to raise my post count


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 21, 2003)

your not doin a bad job


----------



## eskimo515 (May 21, 2003)

CORNY


----------



## DaMayor (May 21, 2003)

Yep, post whore in training.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 21, 2003)

feddy


----------



## forciano (May 21, 2003)

i tell ya i have potential


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 21, 2003)

if you put your mind to it


----------



## forciano (May 21, 2003)

> deplorable


horrible


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 21, 2003)

bad


----------



## Crono1000 (May 21, 2003)

good


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 21, 2003)

food


----------



## Crono1000 (May 21, 2003)

munch


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 21, 2003)

weed


----------



## Crono1000 (May 21, 2003)

pot


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 21, 2003)

pipe


----------



## Crono1000 (May 21, 2003)

snake


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 21, 2003)

ride the snake 

reptile


----------



## david (May 21, 2003)

mongoose


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 21, 2003)

bike


----------



## david (May 21, 2003)

tricycle


----------



## david (May 21, 2003)

dyke-cicle


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 21, 2003)

vibrator


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2003)

toy


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

boy


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2003)

george


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 22, 2003)

michael


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 22, 2003)

jackson


----------



## eskimo515 (May 22, 2003)

action


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

reaction


----------



## eskimo515 (May 22, 2003)

traction


----------



## DFINEST (May 22, 2003)

fraction

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

1/5 (of Vodka that is!)


----------



## Dero (May 22, 2003)

2/10


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

yep!


----------



## Dero (May 22, 2003)

yes


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

yessirreeeebob


----------



## DFINEST (May 26, 2003)

YEAH

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

d'oh!


----------



## DFINEST (May 26, 2003)

Oh

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Dero (May 26, 2003)

NO!!!!!!!!


----------



## DFINEST (May 26, 2003)

So

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Dero (May 26, 2003)

what?


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

where?


----------



## DFINEST (May 26, 2003)

When

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

Ass
<====


----------



## DFINEST (May 27, 2003)

grandiose gluteus   

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

grabable


----------



## david (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> grabable





What (is a grabaple?  A  French Fruit??)


----------



## DFINEST (May 27, 2003)

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 27, 2003)




----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

No fool.... Grab able.... the ass in the avi....
New word...

Tight


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 28, 2003)

butt


----------



## Rissole (May 28, 2003)

Avi


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 28, 2003)

mpg


----------



## Rissole (May 28, 2003)

jpeg


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

.exe


----------



## Rissole (May 28, 2003)

.cum.... ahhh i mean... com


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

J'bo or I mean rissole (  )


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

.wpm


----------



## DFINEST (May 28, 2003)

... 

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

three dots signify what in computer language??


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

.csv


----------



## Rissole (May 28, 2003)

rsi


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

and what is RSI in computer language ie. extensions???


----------



## Rissole (May 28, 2003)

No 
rsi = my fingers are sore from typing


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> No
> rsi = my fingers are sore from typing




I should've known that!    You got me.... this time!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 29, 2003)

scrip


----------



## Rissole (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I should've known that!    You got me.... this time!!




 Scrap..


----------



## eskimo515 (May 29, 2003)

Slap


----------



## david (May 29, 2003)

smack


----------



## Dero (May 29, 2003)

Hoe


----------



## david (May 29, 2003)

shovel


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 30, 2003)

rake


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

plow


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

nerd


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

COW


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

plunger


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

ASS wipe


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

yikes!


----------



## butterfly (May 30, 2003)

ouch!


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

wow


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

queasy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2003)

surly


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

surely


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

Shirley????


----------



## Badger (Jun 1, 2003)

Lavern


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

penny


----------



## Badger (Jun 1, 2003)

nickle


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

dime


----------



## Badger (Jun 1, 2003)

quarter


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

Loonie




(Get dos 'mericans thinking!!!What da hell s'he talking 'bout??? )


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

how does quarter yield loonie?

crazy!


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

Twoonie








In Cannuckland a $1 bill has been replaced by a coin called a loonie and a $2 bill has been replace by a coin called...

You'll need to know this Dave when you go to Toronto!!!


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

LMAO!  I wouldn't have thought that!  Good clarification then!   

Toronto.... ah yes.  I may have to cancel it bc/ J'bo is trying to get me to go to the Olympia.  Work will fire me if I go away every other week!    And, I'm certainly not going to Toronto in the freezing cold season either!  Do you blame me?

OK, now a one word.

Loonie yields................

yen!


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

Franc


I think that how you spell it.


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

(close enough) (shit what else is money called in different languages??

Pesos?  (mexican)  (now where is Titanya when you need her?  :curse:  Better yet, if not Ta-ta, where is Salma Hayek??   )


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2003)

duchmark


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

that's not money!  That's some made up word!!!!!


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> three dots signify what in computer language??



Not a darn thing;

3 dots for whoring

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> that's not money!  That's some made up word!!!!!


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 2, 2003)

Deutsche mark

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

ya i knew it was something like that good work Dfinest


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jun 2, 2003)

confused ????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

were talking about the all mighty dollar!


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 2, 2003)

Anything for a friend

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

it's good karma too


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> were talking about the all mighty dollar!




we WERE talking about it until you went and starting making up bogus  names for the dollar.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 2, 2003)

returned


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

FROM?


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 2, 2003)

over there


----------



## forciano (Jun 2, 2003)

where?


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 2, 2003)

no


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jun 2, 2003)

please


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 2, 2003)

permission


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

denied!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

access


----------



## Dero (Jun 2, 2003)

FULL!!!!!



For you J'Bo ,it's FULL ACCESS!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 3, 2003)

ass


----------



## firestorm (Jun 3, 2003)

hurts


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 3, 2003)

pain

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 3, 2003)

destruction


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 3, 2003)

construction

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 3, 2003)

Work


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 3, 2003)

sucks


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

yuck


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 3, 2003)

puck


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 3, 2003)

Fuq

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 3, 2003)

bone


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 3, 2003)

erection


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 3, 2003)

limp


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

biscuit


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 3, 2003)

spooge


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 3, 2003)

roll

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 3, 2003)

bounce


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 3, 2003)

BOOBS!


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 3, 2003)

Lunch

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 3, 2003)

mmmmmm lunch


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

scrunch


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 3, 2003)

hair


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

snare


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 3, 2003)

stare

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

scare


----------



## Dero (Jun 3, 2003)

shitless!!!


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

diarreha


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

runs


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

jogs


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

sprints


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

nextel


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

metropcs


----------



## Dero (Jun 4, 2003)




----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

cell phone company (dero)


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

aaahhh!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 4, 2003)

you done yet?


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

done


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

back!!!!


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

front


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

forward


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

backwards


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

sideways


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

adjacent


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 4, 2003)

left


----------



## Dero (Jun 4, 2003)

nut


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2003)

testicles


----------



## Dero (Jun 4, 2003)

ball


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

bat


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

bird


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 5, 2003)

brain...hehe bird brain


----------



## Dero (Jun 5, 2003)

less.


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

MORE


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

alot-more


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

tons-more


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2003)

words


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

way-more


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2003)

many


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 5, 2003)

exponential


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2003)

infinite


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 5, 2003)

infinitesimal


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2003)

immeasurable


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 5, 2003)

stars


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2003)

blackholes


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

space


----------



## Dero (Jun 5, 2003)

Thefinalfrontier


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

long


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

Dong


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

Silver


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jun 5, 2003)

bullet


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jun 5, 2003)

beeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## david (Jun 6, 2003)

AL K. HALL!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 6, 2003)

is bad for jenny


----------



## david (Jun 6, 2003)

mmmnnn... yes!  True!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 6, 2003)

false


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 6, 2003)

boolean


----------



## butterfly (Jun 6, 2003)

searches


----------



## david (Jun 6, 2003)

evelasting


----------



## david (Jun 6, 2003)

moreso


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 6, 2003)

increase

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 6, 2003)

decrease

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 6, 2003)

sublease

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## butterfly (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> decrease


shrink


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 6, 2003)

tee-pee's

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 6, 2003)

link

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Jun 6, 2003)

join


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 6, 2003)

ditch


----------



## Dero (Jun 6, 2003)

Bitch.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 6, 2003)

titanya


----------



## david (Jun 6, 2003)

cute


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 6, 2003)

hoot

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 6, 2003)

toot

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 6, 2003)

shoot

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Badger (Jun 7, 2003)

root


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2003)

ginger


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2003)

mary anne


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2003)

millionaire


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2003)

wife


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2003)

movie star


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2003)

professor


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2003)

skipper


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2003)

Gilligan too!


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 7, 2003)

to

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 7, 2003)

two

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 7, 2003)

three

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 7, 2003)

tree

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 7, 2003)

tee

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 7, 2003)

tea

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 7, 2003)

see

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 7, 2003)

sea

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 7, 2003)

flea

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 7, 2003)

free

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 7, 2003)

bee
*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 7, 2003)

be
*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 7, 2003)

me
*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 7, 2003)

fee
*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 7, 2003)

knee
*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 7, 2003)

pee
*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 7, 2003)

pea
*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 7, 2003)

he
*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 7, 2003)

she
*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 7, 2003)

we

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Badger (Jun 7, 2003)

oui


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2003)

french


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2003)

sweden!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 7, 2003)

Forsberg   (aaaaahhhhhhhh)


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2003)

Who??


----------



## sawheet (Jun 7, 2003)

Avalanche stud


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 7, 2003)

frozen meat


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2003)

deli


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2003)

salami


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2003)

Kielbasa


----------



## Badger (Jun 8, 2003)

fattening


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2003)

piggy


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 8, 2003)

kermit


----------



## david (Jun 8, 2003)

Froggie


----------



## Rissole (Jun 9, 2003)

doggie


----------



## david (Jun 9, 2003)

loogie


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 9, 2003)

boogie

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

monster


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

.com


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

porn


----------



## david (Jun 9, 2003)

.pmor


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 9, 2003)

sick


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

Dave


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

dave you sure think about pmor alot lately....something i dont know brother?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

Yeah, what's up Dave???  I saw that conversation you had with him in the "How long is your dong" thread


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 9, 2003)

Curious minds want to know??


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2003)

inquire


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

snoop


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2003)

dog


----------



## Rissole (Jun 9, 2003)

gie style


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2003)

form


----------



## Dero (Jun 9, 2003)

REDTAPE!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> Curious minds want to know??



  yah dave confess your love


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2003)

beauracracy


----------



## Dero (Jun 9, 2003)

Idiots!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 9, 2003)

Da IM crew!!!


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 9, 2003)

perverts


----------



## david (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yah dave confess your love



For those inquiring minds (smartie pants  ) who wanna know........ I am VERY FOND of one individual and always will be....

and it's  NOT pmor!


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 9, 2003)

mini-skirts

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Dero (Jun 9, 2003)

thongs!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

edible-undies


----------



## david (Jun 9, 2003)

I'm stumped!!!

How about edible condoms??


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 9, 2003)

YUM (especially the secret surprise in the pack)
the edible-undies that is

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Dero (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> YUM (especially the secret surprise in the pack)
> the edible-undies that is
> 
> ...


OH!!!I was starting to wonder...
Yuck!!!


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 9, 2003)

There's no sugar in my shoes brother

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> For those inquiring minds (smartie pants  ) who wanna know........ I am VERY FOND of one individual and always will be....
> 
> and it's  NOT pmor!



Its me....lol...


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 10, 2003)

btw
*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 10, 2003)

brb

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 10, 2003)

lmfao

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Its me....lol...




are you sure about that???


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 10, 2003)

nope not sure


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

positive?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 10, 2003)

was just a geuss


----------



## Dero (Jun 10, 2003)

Crash


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 10, 2003)

burn


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

yes?


----------



## david (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> was just a geuss




IT WAS A GOD DAMN GOOD GUESS, J'bo!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 10, 2003)

thanks baby.....so you gonna like sharing a room with me and 4 other fitness chicks?


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 10, 2003)

Dave, this sounds like "YES"
in surround sound Bro'

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 10, 2003)

Going Deaf


----------



## david (Jun 10, 2003)

Oh really??  

4 chicks could also = 4 other guys!   shake:


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 10, 2003)

Since when did the word chick ever refer to a guy?  Queen maybe but chick??

D, are you still warped up in the pm conversation??

geesh


----------



## david (Jun 10, 2003)

Noooooooooo CQ 

I meant with 4 chicks in a room could mean that these four chicks will bring back 4 guys back to the room to make even louder noises!!!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 10, 2003)

Dave?  word thread  word thread


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2003)

You guys have obviously forgotten that this is the ONE WORD ONLY THREAD so let me put you back on track...

smile


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 10, 2003)

thanks bf

FROWN


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2003)

lines


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 10, 2003)

circles


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

signs


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 10, 2003)

ufos


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

alien


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2003)

NASA


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 10, 2003)

rockets   coooooool heehee rockets


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2003)

astronauts!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

pilots


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2003)

shuttle


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

challenger


----------



## Dero (Jun 10, 2003)

When?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

why


----------



## Dero (Jun 10, 2003)

NOT???


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

knot


----------



## Dero (Jun 10, 2003)

tied???


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

bondage


----------



## Dero (Jun 10, 2003)

Chains...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

oppression


----------



## Dero (Jun 10, 2003)

depression


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

lexapro
(anti-depressant)
((hey, shift change! Gotta go! LATER!))


----------



## Dero (Jun 10, 2003)

Meds...  
Later Burn!!!
Take care DUDE!!!


----------



## david (Jun 10, 2003)

Pills


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 10, 2003)

frills

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 11, 2003)

spills


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 11, 2003)

oh-oh


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 11, 2003)

oh no


----------



## david (Jun 11, 2003)

BOO HOO


----------



## ZECH (Jun 11, 2003)

cry


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 11, 2003)

comfort?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2003)

snuggle


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 11, 2003)

lovers


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 11, 2003)

whine

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> snuggle



Hmmm  breasts!!!!!


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 11, 2003)

swingers

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 11, 2003)

Big Voodoo Daddy


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 11, 2003)

Mojo Mamma.


----------



## david (Jun 11, 2003)

who??


----------



## Dero (Jun 11, 2003)

She.


----------



## david (Jun 11, 2003)

oh


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 11, 2003)

P


----------



## Dero (Jun 11, 2003)

???


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 11, 2003)

answer


----------



## Dero (Jun 11, 2003)

Querry


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 11, 2003)

reply


----------



## Dero (Jun 11, 2003)

Thruthfully?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 11, 2003)

here?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 11, 2003)

there...


----------



## Dero (Jun 11, 2003)

Yakidding???


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 11, 2003)

Joking?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 11, 2003)

Comedian!


----------



## david (Jun 11, 2003)

joker


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 11, 2003)

Batman!


----------



## david (Jun 11, 2003)

Robin


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

Williams


----------



## david (Jun 12, 2003)

jAYSON


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2003)

VIN DIESEL


----------



## david (Jun 12, 2003)

Tyra Banks!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2003)

VIN DIESEL


----------



## Craft (Jun 12, 2003)

bald!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

beaver


----------



## Craft (Jun 12, 2003)

yes... please


----------



## david (Jun 12, 2003)

lol


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 13, 2003)

VIN DISEL


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

quit posting his name!!!  OK, then I will do the same, then.


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

samera


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 13, 2003)

why vin is the god....samera is a bitch


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> samera



*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 13, 2003)

witch

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> why vin is the god....samera is a bitch




LMAO (I agree!)


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

hilarious


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

funny


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

HELL ARIOUS


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

remarkable


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2003)

wonderous


----------



## Dero (Jun 13, 2003)

Enquirering?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2003)

minds

and it's Inquiring... damn French speaking peeps


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 13, 2003)

deja vu


----------



## Dero (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> minds
> 
> and it's Inquiring... damn French speaking peeps




**

Again?


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

repeated


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2003)

glich


----------



## Dero (Jun 13, 2003)

mistake.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2003)

error


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2003)

work


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 13, 2003)

yuck


----------



## Dero (Jun 13, 2003)

Barf


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2003)

puke


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 13, 2003)

upchuck


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2003)

throw-down


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2003)

fight


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2003)

club


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2003)




----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

soda


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2003)

pop


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2003)

pepsi


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2003)

cola


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 13, 2003)

snap


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 13, 2003)

geesh you all are too fast for me.....

snap was for pop

coke


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2003)

narcotic


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2003)

drug


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2003)

illegal


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2003)

jail

(meet mma)


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2003)

sex


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2003)

yeah!


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

no!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2003)

always!!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 13, 2003)

persistance


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2003)

patience


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

rage


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 13, 2003)

wrath


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2003)

mad

(holy sheeit! Crash! you are awake! and the sun is up...)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 13, 2003)

angry


(ya i've been getting in shape i just got done working out too  )


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2003)

peace


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 13, 2003)

out


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2003)

in


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 13, 2003)

burger mmmmm in and out


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

what does that mean?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> what does that mean?


'crashism'


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

oh!


----------



## Dero (Jun 13, 2003)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2003)

errrrgggghhhh


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## david (Jun 14, 2003)

rrrrrrrrrlllllll


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

meow


----------



## david (Jun 14, 2003)

woof woof


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

bark


----------



## Badger (Jun 14, 2003)

tree


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

branch


----------



## Badger (Jun 14, 2003)

leaf


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

garrett


----------



## Badger (Jun 14, 2003)

music?


----------



## david (Jun 14, 2003)

lyrics


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

rhyme


----------



## Dero (Jun 14, 2003)

Soul.


----------



## david (Jun 14, 2003)

devil


----------



## Dero (Jun 14, 2003)

Belsebuth


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 14, 2003)

Beelzebub.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

food


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 14, 2003)

Booze


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

broads..


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 14, 2003)

Women

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

ladies


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 14, 2003)

Where???


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

there


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 14, 2003)

their

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

they're


----------



## Dero (Jun 14, 2003)

WHERE????


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

who


----------



## Dero (Jun 14, 2003)

Howl


----------



## Badger (Jun 14, 2003)

moon


----------



## Dero (Jun 14, 2003)

FULL!!!!!


----------



## Badger (Jun 14, 2003)

capacity


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

owl


----------



## Badger (Jun 14, 2003)

Hoot


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

ers


----------



## Dero (Jun 14, 2003)

his


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 14, 2003)

mine


----------



## Dero (Jun 14, 2003)

Your's???


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 14, 2003)

yes


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2003)

please


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

thanks


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2003)

anytime


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 14, 2003)

now


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

later


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2003)

candy


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

cane


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 14, 2003)

sugar


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2003)

tart


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 14, 2003)

alboob


----------



## david (Jun 14, 2003)

baldy


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## david (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## DFINEST (Jun 14, 2003)

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Jun 14, 2003)

what??


----------



## Badger (Jun 15, 2003)

bare


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

nekkid'


----------



## Badger (Jun 15, 2003)

breasts


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

chicken


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

bbq


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 15, 2003)

Dave, Heads and Tail
get it

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 15, 2003)

fry

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

shake


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 15, 2003)

bake

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

sale


----------



## Badger (Jun 15, 2003)

sail


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

boat


----------



## Badger (Jun 15, 2003)

ship


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

shape


----------



## Badger (Jun 15, 2003)

mold


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

fungus


----------



## Badger (Jun 15, 2003)

spores


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

spawn


----------



## Badger (Jun 15, 2003)

yawn


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

sleep


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 15, 2003)

awake


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

not!


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

am


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

pm


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 15, 2003)

email


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

IM


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 15, 2003)

forum


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

thread


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 15, 2003)

post


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

office


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 15, 2003)

work


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

lottery?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

didn'twin


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

again..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

patience..


----------



## Dero (Jun 15, 2003)

Overated!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

not


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

definitely!


----------



## Dero (Jun 15, 2003)

absolutly!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

truley


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

falsely


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

accused


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

not OJ!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

squeezed!


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

trash!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

recycle


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

litter


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

box


----------



## Dero (Jun 15, 2003)

open


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

space


----------



## Dero (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> spaced


out


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 15, 2003)

in


----------



## Dero (Jun 15, 2003)

out...


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

(cheater dero!  you used it twice!!)

Around


----------



## Dero (Jun 15, 2003)

(it was a thought...)
Through


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> out...




 naughty naughty boy Dero


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

a-round!


----------



## Dero (Jun 15, 2003)

(Buff, what's yur word.I know I'm naughty )
(Last word is dero) 
Cannuck


----------



## Dero (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> a-round!


(and who is calling the kettle black???ONE WORD DAVE!!!!)


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 15, 2003)

(last word DAVE)

drunk


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

(not today!)

tonight!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

soon!


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

later


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

NOW!


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

start


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

begin


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

end


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 16, 2003)

A$$ (you did say "end" right)

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

rear


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 16, 2003)

raise


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

the roof


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 16, 2003)

ceiling


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

swing


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

hammock


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

j'bo


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

sweetie


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

honey


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

angel


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

dave


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

brother


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

sweet, caring, good friend,


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 16, 2003)

syrup
( Both of y'all are pouring it on thick,
  BUT it is sweet though   )

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## butterfly (Jun 16, 2003)

pancakes


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 16, 2003)

yummy


----------



## Dero (Jun 16, 2003)

tummy


----------



## butterfly (Jun 16, 2003)

tuck


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 16, 2003)

dummy

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Dero (Jun 16, 2003)

Crash



As in crash test dummy


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 16, 2003)

Ash

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 16, 2003)

soot


----------



## Dero (Jun 16, 2003)

Atchooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 16, 2003)

bless you


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

dfinest= funny, silly, nice

burner= soon to be ripped, dedicated, sweet, caring

dero= my baby cannuck, supportive, caring

butterfly= beautiful, caring, giving, cant wait to meet her.......

......and everyone else 

jenny is sappy today and emotional


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> dfinest= funny, silly, nice
> 
> burner= soon to be ripped, dedicated, sweet, caring
> ...



you're killing me here JBo ...  

I'm reading the thread and come across this dedication


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 16, 2003)

I think we need a group HUG

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

wt??


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 16, 2003)

Hug 
( getting back to the thread topic
.......I'm not ready to let go of J'bo just yet    )

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

nt= cute, little huggable, caring

mrs= beauty, sweet, cant wait to party with


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> nt= cute, little huggable, caring
> 
> mrs= beauty, sweet, cant wait to party with



CUTE??   I'm a bad a$$ ... I have tattoos and piercings darn it all!    I'll show you cute in Vegas missy ... I'll .... I'm gonna do .... oh heck, ok, I'm not a bad a$$.  I will live with cute if I have to.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> CUTE??   I'm a bad a$$ ... I have tattoos and piercings darn it all!    I'll show you cute in Vegas missy ... I'll .... I'm gonna do .... oh heck, ok, I'm not a bad a$$.  I will live with cute if I have to.


hey...I'm cute...ask my mom..she'll tell ya!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> bless you



baptise

(one word, back on track..)


----------



## butterfly (Jun 16, 2003)

dunk


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2003)

Jordan


----------



## butterfly (Jun 16, 2003)

River


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2003)

lake


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

skinny dippin


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2003)

vegas!


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> skinny dippin



DRIPPIN'  (more like)


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

i have issues about posting one word.....sorry i try.


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

yah do?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

that was 2 words dave...hehehe.


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

Miss you!


----------



## Dero (Jun 16, 2003)

ENORMOUSLY!!! 






*J'Bo,that's how much we miss ya...


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

you guys make me smile....i cant wait to meet you all...goal is that by 2005 i meet everyone of you.....either with open arms or a baseball bat


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

missjbomuchly


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 16, 2003)

Damnglad2seeJBOback

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## butterfly (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> CUTE??   I'm a bad a$$ ... I have tattoos and piercings darn it all!    I'll show you cute in Vegas missy ... I'll .... I'm gonna do .... oh heck, ok, I'm not a bad a$$.  I will live with cute if I have to.


(Mrs gave me the skinny on you dear... no more foolin me  )


FRIENDS


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 16, 2003)

Buddies

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 16, 2003)

pals

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## butterfly (Jun 16, 2003)

IM'ers


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 16, 2003)

posters


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 16, 2003)

posers


----------



## butterfly (Jun 16, 2003)

models


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 16, 2003)

trains, planes and automobiles


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 16, 2003)

cars


----------



## Dero (Jun 16, 2003)

Submarines


----------



## butterfly (Jun 16, 2003)

...Marines


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 17, 2003)

Soldiers

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 17, 2003)

Sailors

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 17, 2003)

Airmen

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 17, 2003)

God Bless Them ALL  

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2003)

pride


----------



## Dero (Jun 17, 2003)

whose?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2003)

your pm's d


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2003)

message


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2003)

now! lol


----------



## Dero (Jun 17, 2003)

Answered.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2003)

replied


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 17, 2003)

forwarded


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> forwarded


Is that a word???

Reversed


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2003)

behind


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2003)

gears


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 17, 2003)

spin


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2003)

twist


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> forwarded



Main Entry: 3forward
Function: transitive verb
Date: 1596
1 : to help onward : PROMOTE <forwarded his friend's career>


YEP!!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 17, 2003)

turn


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2003)

U


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2003)

me


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 17, 2003)

we


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2003)

them


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2003)

us


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2003)

marriage


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2003)

bliss


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2003)

orgasm (what i am single...only one thing on my mind....ok two...donuts and #$%)


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2003)

multiple


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 17, 2003)

twins


----------



## Badger (Jun 17, 2003)

breasts


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2003)

oh brother


----------



## Badger (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> oh brother



Sorry J'Bo, I just couldn't help myself.  I'll try to be a good boy from now on.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2003)

sister


----------



## Badger (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> orgasm (what i am single...only one thing on my mind....ok two...donuts and #$%)



The again, with posts like yours can you blame me for mine?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2003)

no...but someone like me shouldnt make you want to say boobies unless you are saying "where are her boobies" ?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2003)

nun


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2003)

priest


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2003)

confession

(don't give yourself such a hard time J'Bo... a woman doesn't need D cups to be sexy!)


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2003)

oh no dont think that i dont like my little blueberries...they are kinda CUTE (yes i said cute NT) and dont get in the way.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2003)

JBO said cute ...


----------



## Dero (Jun 17, 2003)

intising!!!

*Are still on J'bo's cute blueberries???
It's not da size dat count!!!*


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

beckoning


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2003)

calling


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

telephone


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2003)

cell


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2003)

HUGE BILLS <clears throat at burner>


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2003)

bucks <due tell J???>


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2003)

$300 bucks


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2003)

whose he been callin???


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2003)

mr blabber mouth.....apparently he has no comment now


----------



## Dero (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> mr blabber mouth.....apparently he has no comment now


*ok from all those words,I'll pick "MOUTH"*

Smile


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2003)

bright


----------



## Dero (Jun 18, 2003)

Pepsodent!!! 


*B and J'Bo*


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

toothpaste

( damn! mine was huge too! not that bad but huge..ms blabbermouth..)


----------



## Dero (Jun 18, 2003)

Breath


*M&Mrs Blabbermouth???*


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

mint

(naw, more like cousins)


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

(wait! Actually, more like step brother / sister)
Ca'nt have 'those' kinds of thoughts of a cousin...unless you lived in Arkansas or someplae..)


----------



## Dero (Jun 18, 2003)

chocolat


*in da hills????*


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

mousse


----------



## Dero (Jun 18, 2003)

HAIR???????


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

brush


----------



## Dero (Jun 18, 2003)

paint


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

can


----------



## Dero (Jun 18, 2003)

can't


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

will


----------



## Dero (Jun 18, 2003)

IT


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

kujo


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> toothpaste
> 
> ( damn! mine was huge too! not that bad but huge..ms blabbermouth..)



well fork it then

word being "fork" as in fork you or fork off


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2003)

quiet


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> kujo



dawg


----------



## Dero (Jun 18, 2003)

Style


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 18, 2003)

pile

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Dero (Jun 18, 2003)

Mountains


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 18, 2003)

Colorado?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2003)

rockies


----------



## butterfly (Jun 19, 2003)

points


----------



## Dero (Jun 19, 2003)

air?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 19, 2003)

nike


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 20, 2003)

reebock

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## butterfly (Jun 20, 2003)

shoes


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2003)

120 pairs


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 20, 2003)

2many


----------



## butterfly (Jun 20, 2003)

excessive.....NOT!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2003)

never


----------



## butterfly (Jun 20, 2003)

ever


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## butterfly (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## naturaltan (Jun 20, 2003)

maybe?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 20, 2003)

maybe not


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2003)

jam busters


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 20, 2003)

peanutbutter


----------



## butterfly (Jun 20, 2003)

gooey


----------



## david (Jun 20, 2003)

sticky


----------



## butterfly (Jun 20, 2003)

candy


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## Badger (Jun 21, 2003)

sweet


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 21, 2003)

tarts


----------



## seyone (Jun 21, 2003)

pop


----------



## Dero (Jun 21, 2003)

Queen


----------



## Badger (Jun 21, 2003)

King


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

snake


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 23, 2003)

garden


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

flowers


----------



## butterfly (Jun 23, 2003)

bouquet


----------



## Badger (Jun 23, 2003)

roses


----------



## butterfly (Jun 23, 2003)

lilies


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

scented


----------



## Badger (Jun 23, 2003)

aroma


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

therapy


----------



## butterfly (Jun 23, 2003)

psycho


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

loony


----------



## butterfly (Jun 23, 2003)

bin


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

tool


----------



## Badger (Jun 23, 2003)

box


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2003)

o god here we go again


----------



## butterfly (Jun 23, 2003)

square


----------



## Badger (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> o god here we go again




What????   I'm not always in the gutter.  (Well maybe I am but this time I wasn't).


----------



## Badger (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> square



angle


----------



## butterfly (Jun 23, 2003)

protractor


----------



## Badger (Jun 23, 2003)

measure


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 23, 2003)

tape


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 23, 2003)

Duck (I know ... Duct)


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 23, 2003)

quack


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 23, 2003)

Doctor


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 23, 2003)

"...livingstone I presume?"


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 23, 2003)

Watson?


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 24, 2003)

Jeckyl
*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2003)

hyde


----------



## butterfly (Jun 24, 2003)

cow


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 24, 2003)

beef


----------



## butterfly (Jun 24, 2003)

lean


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 24, 2003)

ripped


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 24, 2003)

J'bo


----------



## butterfly (Jun 24, 2003)

beauty


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 24, 2003)

brawn


----------



## butterfly (Jun 24, 2003)

brains


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 24, 2003)

intellect


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2003)

genious


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 24, 2003)

iq


----------



## butterfly (Jun 24, 2003)

scale


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 24, 2003)

weight


----------



## butterfly (Jun 24, 2003)

lbs


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 24, 2003)

lose


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2003)

win


----------



## butterfly (Jun 24, 2003)

lottery


----------



## Badger (Jun 24, 2003)

money


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2003)

treasure


----------



## butterfly (Jun 24, 2003)

pirate


----------



## Badger (Jun 24, 2003)

parrot


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2003)

blackbeard


----------



## Badger (Jun 24, 2003)

bluebird


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2003)

robin


----------



## Badger (Jun 24, 2003)

batman


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2003)

joker


----------



## Badger (Jun 24, 2003)

riddler


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2003)

commissioner


----------



## Badger (Jun 24, 2003)

bat-light


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2003)

nightlight


----------



## Badger (Jun 24, 2003)

sky-light


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2003)

lightsabre


----------



## Badger (Jun 24, 2003)

jedi


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2003)

knight


----------



## Badger (Jun 24, 2003)

damsel (sp?)


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2003)

maiden


----------



## Badger (Jun 24, 2003)

chastity-belt


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 24, 2003)

sex


----------



## Badger (Jun 24, 2003)

YES!!!!!!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 24, 2003)

please


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 24, 2003)

Thank-you!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 24, 2003)

you're welcome


----------



## Dero (Jun 24, 2003)

When????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 24, 2003)

Where?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 24, 2003)

how?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 24, 2003)

(better be careful on this answer)  LOL!

now


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 24, 2003)

later


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2003)

future


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 25, 2003)

present


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2003)

past


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 25, 2003)

Gift

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2003)

card


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 25, 2003)

birthday


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 25, 2003)

age

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2003)

old


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 25, 2003)

me


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 25, 2003)

you


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2003)

us


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 25, 2003)

them


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 25, 2003)

we

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 25, 2003)

oui


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 25, 2003)

non


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2003)

wij


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 25, 2003)

not

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2003)

knot


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 25, 2003)

bound


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 25, 2003)

gagged


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 25, 2003)

erotic


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2003)

dreams


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 25, 2003)

whips


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 25, 2003)

chains


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2003)

straps


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 25, 2003)

leather


----------



## S.O.S (Jun 25, 2003)

tight


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 25, 2003)

loose


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 25, 2003)

relieved


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 26, 2003)

thankful


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2003)

grateful


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 26, 2003)

cheerful


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2003)

gay


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 26, 2003)

glee


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2003)

Toothpaste???


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 26, 2003)

Mouthwash??  lol


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 26, 2003)

hairbrush


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2003)

shaved


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 26, 2003)

bald


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2003)

beaver


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 26, 2003)

kittycat


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2003)

Pussy


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 26, 2003)

males


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 26, 2003)

welcome to the game CQ ... 

females


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2003)

women


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 26, 2003)

superior


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 26, 2003)

quality


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 26, 2003)

quantity


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 26, 2003)

numbers


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2003)

digits


----------



## S.O.S (Jun 26, 2003)

phone


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2003)

call


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 26, 2003)

yell


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2003)

scream


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 26, 2003)

anger


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2003)

happiness


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 26, 2003)

positive


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 26, 2003)

negative









figures that would be mine


----------



## S.O.S (Jun 26, 2003)

down


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 27, 2003)

up

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 27, 2003)

high


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 27, 2003)

higher


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 27, 2003)

REACHING


----------



## ZECH (Jun 27, 2003)

bending


----------



## butterfly (Jun 27, 2003)

twisting


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 27, 2003)

turning


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 27, 2003)

winding


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 27, 2003)

road


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 27, 2003)

boobies


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Jun 27, 2003)

meow


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Jun 27, 2003)

nasty


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 27, 2003)

wild


----------



## butterfly (Jun 27, 2003)

pervert


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 27, 2003)

NT!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2003)

true!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 27, 2003)

false


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2003)

teeth


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 27, 2003)

Bite


----------



## katie64 (Jun 27, 2003)

Tit..............I couldn't resist............haha


----------



## Badger (Jun 28, 2003)

clit......................It's not my fault..........................katie you are such a bad influance...........


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 28, 2003)

Disneyland!!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 28, 2003)

Mickey Mouse


----------



## Fade (Jun 28, 2003)

Goofey


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2003)

mickey


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 29, 2003)

minney


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2003)

daffy


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 29, 2003)

taffy


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2003)

carnival


----------



## butterfly (Jun 29, 2003)

Carousel


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2003)

horse


----------



## butterfly (Jun 29, 2003)

rider


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2003)

crop


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 29, 2003)

corn


----------



## butterfly (Jun 29, 2003)

cob


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2003)

butter


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 29, 2003)

mooooo


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2003)

(bekah said 'moooo')


Steak!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 29, 2003)

moooo


----------



## Badger (Jun 29, 2003)

cow


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 29, 2003)

spots


----------



## Badger (Jun 29, 2003)

dots


----------



## Badger (Jun 29, 2003)

Beka, your up late!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 29, 2003)

i haven't been sleeping well this past month!!!  broke up with boyfriend after 6 years and moving to California in another month! stressed out   

you're up late too!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 29, 2003)

polka (dots)


----------



## Badger (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm at work til 3:30am.  I wish I could look forward to going to Cal. but I'll just stay here on the east coast.  Sorry to hear about your "bad" news.  I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Badger (Jun 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> polka (dots)



solid (?)  (color)


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 29, 2003)

what "bad" news?    it's not bad news, just new news.  Haha...still difficult transition though.  thankyou.


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 29, 2003)

striped


----------



## Badger (Jun 29, 2003)

bass 

I know.  It'll get better.


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 29, 2003)

fishy

thanks again....time to go sleepy.  good night!


----------



## Badger (Jun 29, 2003)

smelly


----------



## Badger (Jun 29, 2003)

Good night sweetie.


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 30, 2003)

foul

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 30, 2003)

goose


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 30, 2003)

fowl

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 30, 2003)

geese


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 30, 2003)

fleece

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 30, 2003)

down


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 30, 2003)

up


----------



## butterfly (Jun 30, 2003)

high


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 30, 2003)

low


----------



## butterfly (Jun 30, 2003)

blow


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 30, 2003)

Suck


----------



## butterfly (Jun 30, 2003)

lick


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 30, 2003)

love to....   oops sorry. 

Uhm  damn cold shower now!!!




swallow


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 30, 2003)

choke


----------



## butterfly (Jun 30, 2003)

gag


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 30, 2003)

im back


----------



## butterfly (Jun 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> im back


GOOD!!!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 30, 2003)

FABULOUS


----------



## Badger (Jun 30, 2003)

Great


----------



## butterfly (Jun 30, 2003)

Extrodinary


----------



## Badger (Jun 30, 2003)

Fantastic


----------



## butterfly (Jun 30, 2003)

Super


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 30, 2003)

calafragilistic


----------



## butterfly (Jun 30, 2003)

xpiali


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 30, 2003)

foreign


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 30, 2003)

docious


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 30, 2003)

Edjumacated


----------



## butterfly (Jun 30, 2003)

Thanks Bekah!!!

PB 

...SCHOOL


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 30, 2003)

crossing


----------



## DFINEST (Jul 1, 2003)

T's
(cross your T's and dot the I's)

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 1, 2003)

and A's


----------



## butterfly (Jul 1, 2003)

no F's


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 1, 2003)

okay we really messed this thread up..... new start!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 1, 2003)

Boobs


----------



## butterfly (Jul 1, 2003)

Butt


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 1, 2003)

spanking


----------



## butterfly (Jul 1, 2003)

whip


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 1, 2003)

yes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 1, 2003)

please


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 1, 2003)

pretty please


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 1, 2003)

sugar?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 1, 2003)

on top?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 1, 2003)

bottom


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 1, 2003)

behind


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

tushie


----------



## DFINEST (Jul 2, 2003)

fluffy

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

pillows


----------



## DFINEST (Jul 2, 2003)

mattress

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

comforter


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 2, 2003)

sheets


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

crisp


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 2, 2003)

uhm better wash those sheets there Burner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Crunchy!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> uhm better wash those sheets there Burner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


crunchy!?!? I'd suggest the dame to you, buddy!
Havn'et you heard, crisp, clean sheets? Geez..you marine types....I tell ya..



now, back to the show:
Crunchy:

chewy


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 2, 2003)

gooey


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

marshmellows


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 2, 2003)

camping


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

wildoutdoorbacktonaturesex...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> wildoutdoorbacktonaturesex...



 speakless


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

silent


----------



## butterfly (Jul 2, 2003)

sleeping


----------



## Pepper (Jul 2, 2003)

beauty


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 2, 2003)

disney


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

world


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 2, 2003)

universe


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

infinity


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 2, 2003)

and beyond!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 2, 2003)

buzz


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 2, 2003)

Woody!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 2, 2003)

woodpecker


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

bird


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 3, 2003)

big bird


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

grouch


----------



## Pepper (Jul 3, 2003)

wife


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

spouse


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 3, 2003)

hell!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

squatday!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 3, 2003)

legs


----------



## Pepper (Jul 3, 2003)

Julia Roberts


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 3, 2003)

yuck!


----------



## Pepper (Jul 3, 2003)

insane


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 3, 2003)

yes.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

definately


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 3, 2003)

positively


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

absoloutely


----------



## CourtQueen (Jul 3, 2003)

fuq'd


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

terminal


----------



## Dero (Jul 3, 2003)

bus


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

speed


----------



## Dero (Jul 3, 2003)

Wildcats


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

bullock


----------



## Dero (Jul 3, 2003)

Sandraaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

dee


----------



## Dero (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> dee






*psssssssssssssssssssst Burner,is dat her second name????*


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

* went to a different movie...think John Travolta*


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

*musical*
(too easy now..)


----------



## Dero (Jul 3, 2003)

BGs?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Grease*
**Olivia Newton John, played Sandra Dee**
Gotta go! have a great weekend!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 3, 2003)

oil


----------



## Dero (Jul 3, 2003)

massage


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 3, 2003)

hands


----------



## Dero (Jul 3, 2003)

Slipperywhenwet.


----------



## Fade (Jul 3, 2003)

horny


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 3, 2003)

now


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 3, 2003)

always!!!


----------



## Dero (Jul 3, 2003)

ever.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 3, 2003)

never


----------



## Dero (Jul 3, 2003)

Right...


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 3, 2003)

wrong?


----------



## Dero (Jul 3, 2003)

mustbe!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 3, 2003)

queenB


----------



## Dero (Jul 3, 2003)

CourtQueen


----------



## butterfly (Jul 3, 2003)

jester


----------



## Dero (Jul 3, 2003)

knight


----------



## butterfly (Jul 3, 2003)

princess


----------



## Dero (Jul 3, 2003)

waiting


----------



## butterfly (Jul 3, 2003)

wondering


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 4, 2003)

pondering


----------



## Dero (Jul 4, 2003)

IMpatiantly


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 4, 2003)

anxious


----------



## Dero (Jul 4, 2003)

always!!!


----------



## Badger (Jul 6, 2003)

never


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 6, 2003)

nope


----------



## butterfly (Jul 6, 2003)

dope


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2003)

stupid


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 7, 2003)

idiot


----------



## Pepper (Jul 7, 2003)

clown


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 7, 2003)

bozo


----------



## Pepper (Jul 7, 2003)

Clinton


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 7, 2003)

evil


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 7, 2003)

Hillary Clinton


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> Hillary Clinton


Hey that was what I would have replied with!!!


Corrupt


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Hey that was what I would have replied with!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> 
> 
> > _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> ...


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 7, 2003)

crazy


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 7, 2003)

silly


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 7, 2003)

string


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 7, 2003)

bikini


----------



## butterfly (Jul 7, 2003)

underwear


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2003)

optional


----------



## Badger (Jul 7, 2003)

required


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2003)

must


----------



## Badger (Jul 7, 2003)

shall


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2003)

will


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 7, 2003)

might


----------



## Badger (Jul 7, 2003)

could


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2003)

did


----------



## Badger (Jul 7, 2003)

rid


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2003)

remove


----------



## Badger (Jul 7, 2003)

replace


----------



## butterfly (Jul 7, 2003)

change


----------



## sawheet (Jul 7, 2003)

alter


----------



## Badger (Jul 7, 2003)

wed


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 7, 2003)

marry


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 7, 2003)

life


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 7, 2003)

over


----------



## butterfly (Jul 7, 2003)

NOT!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 8, 2003)

LOL...


tied


I know it's "knot" but still....


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 8, 2003)

shoe lace


----------



## butterfly (Jul 8, 2003)

cord


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2003)

wire


----------



## butterfly (Jul 8, 2003)

stereo


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 8, 2003)

tap


----------



## butterfly (Jul 8, 2003)

is that tap or tape???


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2003)

dance


----------



## butterfly (Jul 8, 2003)

PB - you have email!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2003)

jelly 
(pb)


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 8, 2003)

sandwich


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2003)

lunch!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 8, 2003)

chicken


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 8, 2003)

protein


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2003)

shake


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 8, 2003)

jitters


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2003)

jolt


----------



## butterfly (Jul 8, 2003)

ECA


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2003)

cool..


----------



## butterfly (Jul 8, 2003)

hot


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2003)

caliente!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 8, 2003)

food


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 8, 2003)

dinner


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 9, 2003)

dessert


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2003)

chocolate


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 9, 2003)

cream


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2003)

hehehe...  you said cream!!!

ice


----------



## S.O.S (Jul 9, 2003)

freeze


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 9, 2003)

dried


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2003)

beans


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 9, 2003)

farts


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 9, 2003)

Wet (ooops)


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2003)

GROSS!!!!


----------



## S.O.S (Jul 10, 2003)

disgust


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2003)

repugnant


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 10, 2003)

disgusting


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 10, 2003)

Revolting


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2003)

Uprising


----------



## S.O.S (Jul 10, 2003)

rebel


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 11, 2003)

teenagers


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

trouble


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 11, 2003)

Uprising.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

pornal??


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2003)

excitement


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 11, 2003)

Penile.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

themeparks


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

oops


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 11, 2003)

Rides


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2003)

position


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 11, 2003)

standing


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2003)

sitting


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

kneeling


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

begging


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 11, 2003)

puppies


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

kitty


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

cat


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 11, 2003)

meow


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

purrrrrr


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 11, 2003)

here kitty, kitty, kitty


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

petting


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 11, 2003)

caressing


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

cuddling


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 11, 2003)

spooning


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

writhing


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

old



Thanks Burner for ruining my time with Beka... we were just spooning and then you came along.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

historic


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

Savannah


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

marsh


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

mellow


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

s'mores!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

or less


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

humor..


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

funny


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

satire


----------



## CourtQueen (Jul 11, 2003)

Cartoons


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

rule!


----------



## S.O.S (Jul 11, 2003)

reign


----------



## butterfly (Jul 11, 2003)

horse


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

fly


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

control


----------



## Pepper (Jul 11, 2003)

Houston


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 11, 2003)

Butterfly!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 12, 2003)

Tattoo


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2003)

artist


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 12, 2003)

Monet


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2003)

famous


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 12, 2003)

Amos


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2003)

tori


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 12, 2003)

pines (golf course)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2003)

happygilmore


----------



## Pepper (Jul 12, 2003)

Bobby Boucher


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2003)

ColSanders!


----------



## Pepper (Jul 12, 2003)

Fonzie


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2003)

fozziebear


----------



## Badger (Jul 12, 2003)

teddybear


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2003)

toy


----------



## Badger (Jul 12, 2003)

doll


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2003)

house


----------



## Badger (Jul 12, 2003)

cabin


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2003)

retreat


----------



## Badger (Jul 12, 2003)

vacation


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2003)

reservations!


----------



## Badger (Jul 12, 2003)

Hotel


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2003)

california


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 12, 2003)

bekahleigh!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2003)

californiadreamin'!


----------



## Pepper (Jul 12, 2003)

cheesecake


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2003)

hungry


----------



## butterfly (Jul 13, 2003)

starving


----------



## Badger (Jul 13, 2003)

munching


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

grazing


----------



## Badger (Jul 13, 2003)

snacking


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

binging


----------



## butterfly (Jul 13, 2003)

drinking


----------



## Badger (Jul 13, 2003)

falling


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

flying


----------



## Badger (Jul 13, 2003)

gliding


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

floating


----------



## Badger (Jul 13, 2003)

sinking


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

collapsing


----------



## Badger (Jul 13, 2003)

inflating


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

taxes


----------



## Badger (Jul 13, 2003)

government


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

bigbrother


----------



## Badger (Jul 13, 2003)

watch dog


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

kujo


----------



## Badger (Jul 13, 2003)

lasie


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

star


----------



## Badger (Jul 13, 2003)

galaxie


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

Ford


----------



## Badger (Jul 13, 2003)

Chevy


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

corvette


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 13, 2003)

fast


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

furious


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 13, 2003)

angry


----------



## butterfly (Jul 13, 2003)

mob


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2003)

scarface


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 13, 2003)

evil


----------



## Dero (Jul 13, 2003)

angel!!!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 13, 2003)

me


----------



## Dero (Jul 13, 2003)

you...


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 13, 2003)

2, get it... U2


----------



## Dero (Jul 13, 2003)

Ireland...


He,he,yes I do!!!
Got it!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 13, 2003)

leprachaun....don't know how to spell it!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 13, 2003)

rainbows


----------



## Dero (Jul 13, 2003)

Pot 'o gold.


----------



## Badger (Jul 13, 2003)

riches


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 13, 2003)

rags


----------



## DFINEST (Jul 14, 2003)

shred

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

ripped


----------



## Badger (Jul 14, 2003)

torn


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

korn


----------



## Badger (Jul 14, 2003)

born


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 15, 2003)

birth


----------



## butterfly (Jul 15, 2003)

day


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

trip


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

fall


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

summer


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

vacation


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

please!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

baby!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

diapers!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

(not exactly the direction I was going in, but whatever ;-) )

smelly


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

cat!
(sorry...redirect!)


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

Phoebe


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

blonde


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

(no she's not???)

hair


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

style


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

fashionable


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

vogue


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> (no she's not???)
> 
> hair



Phoebe from Friends is blonde......just thought i'd throw that in!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 16, 2003)

*vogue

magazine


----------



## david (Jul 16, 2003)

Song (in the key of M)  (M= Madonna)


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 16, 2003)

like a virgin......


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2003)

records


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> Phoebe from Friends is blonde......just thought i'd throw that in!


That's true... I was thinking Pheobe from Charmed... much hotter!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> records


sales


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2003)

sails


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2003)

wind


----------



## Rissole (Jul 18, 2003)




----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2003)




----------



## Rissole (Jul 18, 2003)




----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2003)

laugh


----------



## Rissole (Jul 18, 2003)

Contagious


----------



## Badger (Jul 19, 2003)

catchy


----------



## Rissole (Jul 19, 2003)

snatchy


----------



## Pepper (Jul 19, 2003)

scratchy


----------



## Rissole (Jul 19, 2003)

Itchy


----------



## butterfly (Jul 19, 2003)

rash


----------



## DFINEST (Jul 20, 2003)

flurry

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Badger (Jul 20, 2003)

snow


----------



## seyone (Jul 20, 2003)

winter


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 20, 2003)

sucks


----------



## seyone (Jul 20, 2003)

licks


----------



## butterfly (Jul 20, 2003)

lips


----------



## Rissole (Jul 20, 2003)

vulva


----------



## Badger (Jul 21, 2003)

"treasure"


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

island


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jul 21, 2003)

st thomas


----------



## butterfly (Jul 21, 2003)

My High School!!!

Saint


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

movie


----------



## butterfly (Jul 21, 2003)

trailers


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

park


----------



## butterfly (Jul 21, 2003)

playground


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

junglegym


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jul 21, 2003)

regular gym


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

jim


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jul 21, 2003)

slim


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

not


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jul 21, 2003)

no


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

yes


----------



## Badger (Jul 21, 2003)

sure


----------



## butterfly (Jul 21, 2003)

positive


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

outlook


----------



## Pepper (Jul 22, 2003)

e-mail


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

spam


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 22, 2003)

the most disgusting food ever


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 22, 2003)

barf


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

ralf


----------



## DFINEST (Jul 25, 2003)

calf

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2003)

cow


----------



## Pepper (Jul 26, 2003)

beef


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2003)

food!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jul 26, 2003)

love


----------



## seyone (Jul 27, 2003)

sex


----------



## Badger (Jul 27, 2003)

love


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2003)

conquers


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 27, 2003)

all


----------



## seyone (Jul 27, 2003)

none


----------



## DFINEST (Jul 27, 2003)

plenty

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## butterfly (Jul 28, 2003)

abundance


----------



## DFINEST (Jul 30, 2003)

profuse

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

abundance


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

Er Mike, I think that's already been used..  Look up ..


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Er Mike, I think that's already been used..  Look up ..


(with 307 pages...it is very possible!)


smartypants!


----------



## Pepper (Jul 30, 2003)

Plagiarism


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

guilty!


----------



## DFINEST (Jul 30, 2003)

innocent

We still have love for ya Burner !

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

virgin


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

sacrifice


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

wahoo!


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 30, 2003)

Homer


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

simpson


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

Jessica


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

rabbit!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

Peter


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

ding-a-ling


----------



## DFINEST (Jul 30, 2003)

Pooh-nan-ni

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 30, 2003)

tasty


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

treat


----------



## Fade (Jul 30, 2003)

vagina


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 30, 2003)

sweet


----------



## Fade (Jul 30, 2003)

Got a puter again huh PB?


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 30, 2003)

Uh huh 

tasty


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

krispykreme


----------



## DFINEST (Jul 31, 2003)

J'bo's kryptonite

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

superman


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

invincible


----------



## DFINEST (Jul 31, 2003)

GOD

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

devil


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

evil


----------



## DFINEST (Jul 31, 2003)

Angel

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 31, 2003)

Charlie


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Chaplin


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 31, 2003)

Funny


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

comic


----------



## Fade (Jul 31, 2003)

book


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

matches


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 31, 2003)

Fire


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

ice


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 31, 2003)

cold


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

sore


----------



## DFINEST (Jul 31, 2003)

loser 

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## butterfly (Jul 31, 2003)

winner


----------



## DFINEST (Aug 1, 2003)

achiever

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## butterfly (Aug 4, 2003)

succeed


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2003)

strive


----------



## butterfly (Aug 4, 2003)

run


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2003)

sprint


----------



## DFINEST (Aug 5, 2003)

verizon

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2003)

wireless


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2003)

bra


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

topless


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 6, 2003)

naked


----------



## DFINEST (Aug 6, 2003)

nude

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2003)

bare


----------



## DFINEST (Aug 6, 2003)

bear

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2003)

woods


----------



## Fade (Aug 7, 2003)

sh!t?


----------



## DFINEST (Aug 7, 2003)

Stinks

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2003)

skunk


----------



## butterfly (Aug 10, 2003)

stripes


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2003)

movie


----------



## seyone (Aug 11, 2003)

porn


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 11, 2003)

BOOBS


----------



## butterfly (Aug 11, 2003)

weinies


----------



## seyone (Aug 11, 2003)

hot dogs


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2003)

franks


----------



## Fade (Aug 13, 2003)

peckers


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2003)

hooters


----------



## Fade (Aug 13, 2003)

cleavage


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2003)

deep


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2003)

inside


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2003)

enclosed


----------



## seyone (Aug 14, 2003)

sealed


----------



## DFINEST (Aug 14, 2003)

stamped

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 14, 2003)

delivered


----------



## ZECH (Aug 14, 2003)

Opened


----------



## ZECH (Aug 14, 2003)

Closed


----------



## CRASHMAN (Aug 14, 2003)

handed-striking


----------



## ZECH (Aug 14, 2003)

punch


----------



## CRASHMAN (Aug 14, 2003)

hawaiian punch.......mmmm hawaiian punch  reminds me of 1st grade lol ever have hawaiian punch?


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 14, 2003)

Tropical


----------



## CRASHMAN (Aug 14, 2003)

kiwi


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2003)

passion


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 14, 2003)

lost


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

found


----------



## Rissole (Aug 15, 2003)

Booty


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

firm


----------



## Rissole (Aug 15, 2003)

spankable

*damn girl you got my head spinning*


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

it seems as though you speeded up my ass flashes


----------



## Rissole (Aug 15, 2003)

When i re-do them i'm gonna slow them right down


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 16, 2003)

LMAO at Ris...you have arm avi up...but still says "world best ass" ha ha ha


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> spankable



foreplay


----------



## Rissole (Aug 19, 2003)

head


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

beer


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

allergic


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

shameful!


----------



## DFINEST (Aug 20, 2003)

shameless

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

sucka!


----------



## DFINEST (Aug 20, 2003)

fuqer!

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

licka


----------



## Pepper (Aug 20, 2003)

liquor


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

lickhim


----------



## Rissole (Aug 20, 2003)

ohhhhhhh


----------



## Dero (Aug 20, 2003)

lickher


----------



## Rissole (Aug 20, 2003)

lickfur


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

furless


----------



## Rissole (Aug 20, 2003)

heaven


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

smooth


----------



## Rissole (Aug 20, 2003)

wantsome!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

gotsome.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

hadsome


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

mmmmmmmm


----------



## Rissole (Aug 20, 2003)

Lee??


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

nope


----------



## Jenny (Aug 21, 2003)

negative


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

batteries


----------



## Rissole (Aug 21, 2003)

rechargable


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

chargeher


----------



## ZECH (Aug 22, 2003)

Bike trail


----------



## ZECH (Aug 22, 2003)

Lake


----------



## ZECH (Aug 22, 2003)

Cabin


----------



## ZECH (Aug 22, 2003)

Beer


----------



## ZECH (Aug 22, 2003)

Fun!


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

(HUH????DG I don't see the associaton between chargeher and bike trail)
 


singletrack.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

a-trax


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)




----------



## ZECH (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> (HUH????DG I don't see the associaton between chargeher and bike trail)
> 
> 
> ...


There is none. I did not understand chargeher. So I started with something else.


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

(batteries,rechargeable,CHARGE HER...)


----------



## ZECH (Aug 22, 2003)




----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

(It's ok...Been at it for a few hours,right?)


Still don't understand J'Bo's  A Trax


----------



## ZECH (Aug 22, 2003)

train maybe?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

a-tracks as in old cassette thingys


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

You mean 8-tracks???


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

the blonde hair


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

Sexy


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

HUGE


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

Bloodrush


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

ummmm


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

Close your mouth!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

jambusters galore


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

Blueberry????


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

and raspberry and strawberry too please


----------



## butterfly (Aug 22, 2003)

delicious!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

pie


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

banana


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

cherry.


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

cream


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

shaving


----------



## butterfly (Aug 22, 2003)

lotion


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

silky


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 22, 2003)

smooth


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

bald


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

hairycanayrie


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

wacky


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

Awesome!!!


(hiya Buyrner)


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

incredible!
(yo! Dero!)


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

Fabulous


(how goes it man???)


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

sensational!
(pretty good..still looking @ mtn. bikes...end of year sales are begining to kick in)


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

fantastic
(hello boys)


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

orgasmic

(hey girlie!)


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

donuts 
(whatcha guys doin)


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

fatpills
(eating...2 chkn breasts...spinnach)
((Rather have doughnuts..))


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

Skinny lotion

(Hiya J!!!)


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

slimjim


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

longjohns


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

mudflap


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

fenderbender.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

oops


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

sliperywhenwet


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

bonjovi


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

NewJersey


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

battleship


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

rowboat


(AKA a CANNUCK BATTLESHIP)


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

lovesong
(hi babe dero)


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

serenade


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

tearjerker


(How goes it this evening ?)


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

kneeslapper 

(leaving here going to the club to work in about an hour..then come back here..might have a story to tell..)


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

Ouch!!!


(I'm all ears)


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

spankable

(me too..all ears )


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

Dejavu!!!


(The spankable turn...Haven't we been here once or twice???)


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 23, 2003)

stripclub


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 23, 2003)

dirtbags


----------



## Dero (Aug 23, 2003)

dirtyOldMen...


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 23, 2003)

dero


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 23, 2003)

hippie!


----------



## DFINEST (Aug 24, 2003)

yippie

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Aug 24, 2003)

nippie

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Craft (Sep 5, 2003)

cold


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2003)

hot


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

caliente!


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 8, 2003)

Spicy

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## butterfly (Sep 8, 2003)

dicey


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 8, 2003)

nicely


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

pricey


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 8, 2003)

spendy


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

trendy


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 8, 2003)

friendly


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

wendy


----------



## butterfly (Sep 8, 2003)

FOOD!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

bad mood


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 8, 2003)

crude


----------



## butterfly (Sep 8, 2003)

lewd


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 8, 2003)

nude


----------



## Stacey (Sep 8, 2003)

COOKIES


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 8, 2003)

crackers


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

jacks


----------



## fluffy (Sep 10, 2003)

jackass


----------



## maniclion (Sep 10, 2003)

"eMpTy"V


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2003)

full


----------



## maniclion (Sep 10, 2003)

Throttle


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2003)

beat


----------



## maniclion (Sep 10, 2003)

Heart


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 10, 2003)

attack


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2003)

charge


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 10, 2003)

card


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2003)

trick


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 10, 2003)

magic


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2003)

mountain


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 10, 2003)

peak


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2003)

top


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 10, 2003)

Summit.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2003)

pinnacle


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 11, 2003)

Supplements.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2003)

expensive


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 11, 2003)

Shoe's?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2003)

pumps


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 11, 2003)

Reebok.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2003)

nike


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 11, 2003)

color?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2003)

size


----------



## dumbell (Sep 11, 2003)

clear


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2003)

transparent


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 11, 2003)

Blank.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2003)

expression


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 11, 2003)

Shocked.


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 11, 2003)

awed

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2003)

suprise


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 11, 2003)

Party.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2003)

beer!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 11, 2003)

Gut.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2003)

belly


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 11, 2003)

Button.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2003)

jeans


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 11, 2003)

Guess?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

decision


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2003)

huh?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

confusion


----------



## maniclion (Sep 12, 2003)

thrive


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

prosper


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 12, 2003)

Flourish.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

expand


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 12, 2003)

Stretch.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

armstrong


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 12, 2003)

, Neil.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

sit


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 12, 2003)

Beg.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

plead


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 12, 2003)

Whimper.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

cower


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 12, 2003)

Shrink.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

doctor


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 12, 2003)

vet


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

soldier


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 12, 2003)

Marine.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

leatherneck


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 12, 2003)

Motivated!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

highspeed


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 12, 2003)

Outstanding!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

exemplorary


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 12, 2003)

Super


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

man


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 12, 2003)

Girl.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

interrupted
(movie)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 12, 2003)

Sporadic.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

fire


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 12, 2003)

Ice.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

age


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 12, 2003)

Old.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

spice


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 12, 2003)

Porn!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

star


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 12, 2003)

Sun.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2003)

computer


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 12, 2003)

surfing


----------



## maniclion (Sep 12, 2003)

North Shore


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 12, 2003)

ass muncher  (sorry someone just said that and made me laugh so i have to repeat it)


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 12, 2003)

puncher


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 12, 2003)

licker


----------



## Pepper (Sep 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ass muncher  (sorry someone just said that and made me laugh so i have to repeat it)


----------



## maniclion (Sep 12, 2003)

Corn?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 12, 2003)

i would never shop there


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 12, 2003)

I think I know who always shops there.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 12, 2003)

HAN


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 12, 2003)

Ouch


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 12, 2003)

you said it first


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 12, 2003)

pouch


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 12, 2003)

I did not, you did


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 12, 2003)

ok i did  you meant to say it though


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 12, 2003)

i am just too nice


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 12, 2003)

i am not


----------



## maniclion (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm ignoring the girls na na na na na na na na na na na ....





> pouch



kangaroos (the shoes from wayback with the little pouch to store your lunch money... ahh the memories.)


----------



## SteelXtreme (Sep 12, 2003)

jack


----------



## maniclion (Sep 12, 2003)

gank


"I jack for similac, fuq a cadillac."

-Zach De La Rocha


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 13, 2003)

yank

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 13, 2003)

pull/jerk


----------



## maniclion (Sep 14, 2003)

push


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 14, 2003)

i need another vodka/redbull  but the club is closed and i am at home hiccuping


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

burp.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

smurf


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

blue


----------



## maniclion (Sep 15, 2003)

indigo


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

stumped


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

bumped


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

humped


----------



## maniclion (Sep 15, 2003)

shagged


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

wagged


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

sex!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

celebate


----------



## maniclion (Sep 15, 2003)

nymph


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## maniclion (Sep 15, 2003)

oral


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

fixation


----------



## maniclion (Sep 15, 2003)

clinton


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

cigars


----------



## maniclion (Sep 15, 2003)

stains


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

creamy


----------



## maniclion (Sep 15, 2003)

Krispy


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

DONUTS


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

FAT!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

dough


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

boy


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

toy


----------



## maniclion (Sep 15, 2003)

Me! (according to my GF)


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

silly


----------



## maniclion (Sep 15, 2003)

string


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

posts


(I can't believe this thread is still going lol)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

threads


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

Thin


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

slender


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

supplements


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

rule!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

King


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

Kong.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

viet


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

asian


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

gook


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

slang


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

eubonics


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

J'Bo is 1st by the way


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

Confused

(wrong thread, buddy!)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

Derranged


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

Mad


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

magazine


----------



## gr81 (Sep 15, 2003)

dirty


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

Pop.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

tarts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

Candy


----------



## gr81 (Sep 15, 2003)

cane


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

abel


----------



## gr81 (Sep 15, 2003)

body


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

Willling


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

oops one too late,,  Body = Blood


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

veins


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

Gold


----------



## gr81 (Sep 15, 2003)

digger


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

vollyball


----------



## gr81 (Sep 15, 2003)

^^???


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

volleyball?  I think you spelled that wrong.

volleyball = testicles


----------



## gr81 (Sep 15, 2003)

wierd,
 are we getting a little off track now, mmmmhhhmm


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

wierd = Strange


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> volleyball?  I think you spelled that wrong.
> 
> volleyball = testicles


(what? Me misspell something? Don't be silly...I never misspell anyting..)

Digger, volleyball term..sort of..when you dive for the ball and use your flat hand to get the ball back into the air is digging..the person wold be the digger..get it?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> wierd = Strange


last word:
strange:

Brew


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

Cream


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

sugar


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

Grenada


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

panama


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

canal


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

bridge


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

Kwai


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

Poker.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

run


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

wait,, hod do you get poker from Kwai????


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> wait,, hod do you get poker from Kwai????



I was posting the same time as you.  I was going off bridge (the game).


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

skip


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

school


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

teacher


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> I was posting the same time as you.  I was going off bridge (the game).



OOOOhhh ok gotcha.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

apple


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

cider


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

Juice


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

steroids


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

rage


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

Hungry.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

starving


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

sex


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

None


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

zilch


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

nada


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

none


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

bye                       hahaha   see ya later guys.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

No


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

definate


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

Absolute


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

vodka


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

Russia


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

comrade


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

Buddy


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

pal


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

Friend


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

gumba!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

Mamba (#5)


----------



## maniclion (Sep 15, 2003)

annoying (song)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

Catchy


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

grab


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

Yank!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

rebel!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

France  (HA HA)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

retreat!


----------



## maniclion (Sep 16, 2003)

NEVER!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Surrender.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

france?
(heh heh)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

140,000 waepons for sale.

Never used, dropped once.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> 140,000 waepons for sale.
> 
> Never used, dropped once.


heard that one..hilarious!


" I'd rather have the Russian Army in front of me than the French army behind me"
**Gen. Goerge S. Patton


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

The only good thing that ever came from France.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

well, you have the:
Frech:
kiss,
tickler,
bikini,
fries,
maid outfit,
toast,


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Roast (Coffee).


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

see? they have helped with some of life's necesities....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Yep.  What's your prediction on how long it will take for this thread to hit 10,000?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

I think I will have been divorced with 3 kids..and I have not even gotten married yet...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey you made it!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

word

(got off thread)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Vowel?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 16, 2003)

E


----------



## firestorm (Sep 16, 2003)

Telivision   (E is a cable tv station)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

tube


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

socks


----------



## firestorm (Sep 16, 2003)

punches


----------



## maniclion (Sep 16, 2003)

dirty lickins'


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

what


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

(bitch) slap


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

punch


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Deck


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

porch


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

porch(e)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

porsche?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

That's it.











Diablo.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

Lamborgini


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Delorean (still an awesome car).


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

timemachine


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Phone-booth


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

superman


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Spiderman (I read comics, I can go at this all day)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

wolverine


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Magneto.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

iceman


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Vision.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

night


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

-mare (couldn't hang, huh?)


----------



## maniclion (Sep 16, 2003)

stallion


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

clydesdale


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

beer!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> -mare (couldn't hang, huh?)


aquaman


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Witchblade.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

wonderwoman


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Blade


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

mystique


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Fairchild


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

(what are her superpowers..besides leaving men.and some women paralyzed and speechless in her presence?)

storm


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

(pointy nipples)

Fathom


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

jubilee


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Pheonix


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

batgirl


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Batwoman.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

supergirl


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

How did we get to all women?

Beast.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

(we were on a roll)

cyclops


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Daredevil (That movie blew)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

Dark-wing-duck

(I was disappointed w/ the movie...)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Vampirella.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

striperella!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Barbie (She had a comic!)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

robin


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Hawkeye


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

flash gorden


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Dr. Octopus


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

bane


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

(That's a Good one)

Joker.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

two face


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Riddler


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

penguin


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Scarecrow


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

goblin


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Avengelyn.  Last post, I'm outta here!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

hob goblin
(later!)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

This thread was getting too close to the bottom.


Deathstroke


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

doomsday


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Superman foes huh?


Toy man!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

lex luthor


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Brainiac


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

red skull


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Doom.













Hey, if you're running out, you can cheat here.

http://www.wizarduniverse.com/magazines/wizard.cfm









Wussy.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

bizzaro

(so far, being surrounded by computer geeks..I am in good shape!)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

White Queen.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

darkseid


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Optimus Prime (the new comic has been out for a little while now)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

and it sux!
bumblebee


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

You're crazy!

Starscream


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

rodimus prime


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Porn star?

Megatron


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

unicron


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Soundwave.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

destructacons


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Constructicons.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2003)

Monstructicons.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Terracons


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

constructacons


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Constructicons.




Been done by me.












Damn rookies.



Arialbots.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

damn, you are right....


astrotrain


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Alright changing channels...

In dedication to the link.



http://shop.store.yahoo.com/tfw2005/gijoetranxov.html












Destro


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

snake eyes


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Cobra Commander.









Rules


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

scarlett


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Shipwreck.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

spirit


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Duke.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

quick kick


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Zartan


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

tomac


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Cover Girl.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

ace


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Flint.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

breaker


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Fairborne


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

blowtorch


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Burnette.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

beach head


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Shit I'm runnin' out.




Mirage.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

breaker


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

You bastard.  I had that one ready!




Agent Faces.



Oh yeah, bid on my auction.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3348582060&category=2277&rd=1


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

damn! cutter


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Sgt. Slaughter


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

dial tone


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

You got me.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

(heh heh..I cheated...I drew a blank on JI Joe characters..)

Planes?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

F-16


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

SR71


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

f-15


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

C-130


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

f-14 tomcat

(how about plane names?)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Like what?  C-5


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

c-5 galaxy....
not good @ them? just planes will do then...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

P-38


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

C-19


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

c-17


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

B2 Bomber


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

B-1 lancer


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 18, 2003)

B-52 bomber


*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 18, 2003)

C-130 J model.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 18, 2003)

747


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 18, 2003)

C-40


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2003)

TNT


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 19, 2003)

Fox News


----------



## butterfly (Sep 19, 2003)

TV


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2003)

FTV


----------



## butterfly (Sep 19, 2003)

Cable


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2003)

nard


----------



## butterfly (Sep 19, 2003)

What's a nard


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

tard


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2003)

Its a slack name for a poo


----------



## butterfly (Sep 19, 2003)

BM


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

BM???


----------



## butterfly (Sep 19, 2003)

_BM = (Bowel Movement)_


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

phillips


----------



## butterfly (Sep 19, 2003)

ex-lax


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

pepto


----------



## butterfly (Sep 19, 2003)

Mylanta


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

tums


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2003)

Yours


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

Whipped


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2003)

yes please 

Cream


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

Ice


----------



## butterfly (Sep 19, 2003)

Raspberry


----------



## Rissole (Sep 20, 2003)

mullberry


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 20, 2003)

Blackberry


----------



## Rissole (Sep 20, 2003)

Trippleberry pie 
(my boy's been watchin too much bears big blue house)


----------



## firestorm (Sep 20, 2003)

dingleberry


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 20, 2003)

Tickleberry.  (Dragon Tales, I got kids too)


----------



## firestorm (Sep 20, 2003)

TicklemeElmo??  Is that one word?  hahahaha
Huckleberry


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 21, 2003)

Finn


----------



## Rissole (Sep 21, 2003)

Tutter


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

stuco


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 21, 2003)

Stucco?


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

huuu umm yea that's what I said "almost" hahahaha


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 21, 2003)

How about beers?


Guiness.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

Alec


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 21, 2003)

Baldwin


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

Eagleloss


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 21, 2003)

Eagle one.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

Landed


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 21, 2003)

grounded


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

children


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 21, 2003)

of-the-corn


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

cob


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 21, 2003)

, Ty.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

shoe string


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 21, 2003)

Lace


----------



## butterfly (Sep 22, 2003)

Teddy


----------



## Dero (Sep 22, 2003)

Bare


----------



## butterfly (Sep 22, 2003)

Nude


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 22, 2003)

crude


----------



## Dero (Sep 22, 2003)

rude


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 22, 2003)

dude


----------



## Dero (Sep 22, 2003)

MOI...


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 22, 2003)

Tchau


----------



## Dero (Sep 22, 2003)

(Pssssst,SS was does dat mean??? You got me there 
or do you mean ciao???)


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 22, 2003)

that is how you spell bye auf Deutsch  (in German)    or I could say  Tchus but I don't have the oomlautes


----------



## butterfly (Sep 22, 2003)

language


----------



## Dero (Sep 22, 2003)

tongue


----------



## Rissole (Sep 22, 2003)

pierce


----------



## firestorm (Sep 22, 2003)

skin


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 22, 2003)

Skinny


----------



## firestorm (Sep 22, 2003)

big fat fuqing whore.  ooops only one word forgot.
. 
PENIS


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 22, 2003)

Pump.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 22, 2003)

Pappa


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 22, 2003)

Smurf.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2003)

papa


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 23, 2003)

Roach.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2003)

cock


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 23, 2003)

Chicken...


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2003)

Dinner  Just had it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 23, 2003)

Me too.  I had:



Wings.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2003)

Dragon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 23, 2003)

Tales.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2003)

sphincter


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 23, 2003)

Arse


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2003)

<=== J'Bo


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 23, 2003)

After what I just saw:


Venus.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2003)

Williams....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 23, 2003)

, Ricky


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2003)

Lake


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 23, 2003)

Eerie.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2003)

Dearie


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 23, 2003)

clearly

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 23, 2003)

Obviously


----------



## butterfly (Sep 29, 2003)

Apparently


----------



## firestorm (Sep 29, 2003)

subsequently


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 29, 2003)

consequently


----------



## firestorm (Sep 29, 2003)

reverently


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 30, 2003)

irreverently


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

feverishly


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

hurriedly

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

quickly


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

slowly

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

methodically


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

regimentally

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

unilaterally


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

singularly

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

singlehandedly


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

togetherly

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

mutually


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

exclusively

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

privately


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

secludedly

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

secludedly?? Is that in the Websters or the DFINEST dictionary?


personally


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

lol......
secludedly, an adverb of secluded

anyways.....

jointly

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

concurrently


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

consecutively

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

cooperatively


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

constantly

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

dependability


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

evenly

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

fluidly


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

Godly

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

priestly


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

divinely

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

heavenly


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

kingly

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2003)

Queenly. (male or female??????)


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

honorably

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

admirably


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2003)

amazed


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

shocked


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2003)

overwhelmed


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

yowzers!


----------



## DFINEST (Oct 1, 2003)

enthralled

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2003)

blind


----------



## Craft (Oct 11, 2003)

deaf


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 11, 2003)

fag


----------



## Dero (Oct 11, 2003)

Smoke???


----------



## Bodferret (Oct 12, 2003)

cannabis


----------



## firestorm (Oct 12, 2003)

cannibal


----------



## Bodferret (Oct 12, 2003)

Dr Lector (sotl)


----------



## Craft (Oct 12, 2003)

Crazy


----------



## Bodferret (Oct 13, 2003)

Jack Nicholson


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2003)

actor


----------



## Bodferret (Oct 13, 2003)

high-earner  (Butterfly give it your best make them hard Honey)


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2003)

CEO


----------



## Bodferret (Oct 13, 2003)

WISHIMR


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2003)

?


----------



## icekool (Oct 13, 2003)

uhm, hi bob


----------



## icekool (Oct 13, 2003)

very interesting


----------



## icekool (Oct 13, 2003)

great thread, don't ya think Mr Ice Kool?


----------



## icekool (Oct 13, 2003)

indeed I do my son


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2003)

babbling


----------



## Dero (Oct 13, 2003)

POST WHORING


----------



## firestorm (Oct 13, 2003)

slutting


----------



## Bodferret (Oct 13, 2003)

sorry about that Burner but i am not that smart maybe CEO is something abbreviated in America but us Paddies over here in Ireland are a little back behind you lads....

WISHIMR==WHEN I SAID HARD I MEANT READABLE

Ok lets start again as normal...

highearner!!

also icekool should i call you a doctor mate !!! you seem to be talking to yourself...lol


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2003)

Pop Star


----------



## firestorm (Oct 13, 2003)

Movie star


----------



## icekool (Oct 14, 2003)

i am the greatest post whore alive


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Movie star



hollywood


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

Leg licker


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2003)

fetish


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

twitch


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2003)

stigma


----------



## Bodferret (Oct 14, 2003)

Shamed!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2003)

embarrassed


----------



## Bodferret (Oct 14, 2003)

red face!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

Brown face


----------



## butterfly (Oct 14, 2003)

black face


----------



## Bodferret (Oct 14, 2003)

sorry girls but i dont see the association of brown and black face to red face except the word face.

so i will continue of Black Face......

miner!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

Digger


----------



## Bodferret (Oct 14, 2003)

machine!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

Floor burnisher


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2003)

buffer


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2003)

pad


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2003)

pen


----------



## Rissole (Oct 14, 2003)

3000


----------



## DFINEST (Oct 15, 2003)

W3K 

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## icekool (Oct 15, 2003)

me thinks this to be an intellectually challenging thread, what do ya say oh he with the surname of Kool & the forename of Ice??


----------



## icekool (Oct 15, 2003)

undoubtedly so, undoubtedly so


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 15, 2003)

Y2K


----------



## Bodferret (Oct 15, 2003)

new millenium


----------



## Rissole (Oct 15, 2003)

tiger


----------



## Bodferret (Oct 15, 2003)

Sorry Rissole mate but can you tell me how Tiger is associated with New Millenium, just curious..........cheers Bodferret


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2003)

cat


----------



## Rissole (Oct 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Bodferret *_
> Sorry Rissole mate but can you tell me how Tiger is associated with New Millenium, just curious..........cheers Bodferret


fuqqed if i know..... i was drawing a blank and then that popped in...

kill


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 16, 2003)

Obliterate


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 16, 2003)

Expunge


----------



## Bodferret (Oct 16, 2003)

annialate


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2003)

erradicate!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 16, 2003)

Atomization


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2003)

button


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 16, 2003)

Emblems


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2003)

logos


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 16, 2003)

Sign


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2003)

Roadkill


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 16, 2003)

dero


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2003)

Sweet!!!  







HA!!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 16, 2003)

sour


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2003)

Puss!!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 16, 2003)

'ie


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 16, 2003)

Peni!!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 16, 2003)

s


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 16, 2003)

Stick


----------



## Craft (Oct 17, 2003)

branch


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 17, 2003)

Limb.


----------



## Dero (Oct 17, 2003)

sprout


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

bean


----------



## Bodferret (Oct 17, 2003)

Why not try and Jazz it up a bit and try for 2 words instead of one......like bean above would be 

stalk or fibre!!! just a suggestion


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

aye lad, I see ye been trying to rock the boat, a wee bit..
(that was my movie Irish impersonation..not bad, eh?)


Suggestion:

Propose


----------



## Bodferret (Oct 17, 2003)

"aye wee lad that was a greattt impersonation of one of us belfast lads...whats the craic down your street our fella!  now thats how wee talk our side of the world...lol

if i rocked the boat burner you surely steadied it up wee fella...no pun intended

Marriage or suggest....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)

Suggest or   Offer


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

deal

(wee? hey..it was c-c-c-old out!)


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2003)

Vegas!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

elvis!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2003)

Vegas!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)

I thought we're suppose to use two words now?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2003)

But there is already a "two word only thread"...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

naw...
just one...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

strippers


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2003)

Vegas!


----------



## david (Oct 17, 2003)

money!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)

party


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Bodferret *_
> Why not try and Jazz it up a bit and try for 2 words instead of one......like bean above would be
> 
> stalk or fibre!!! just a suggestion





This is the one I was talking about.  Who ever this is suggested it.  I guess we don't have to stick to it then if majority doesn't chose to... 

Anyway, didn't want you to think I was making it up...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

I think you are a genious computer hacker. YOu manipulated someone's innocent sentence and rewrote it to your needs to justify your earlier post. Your diabolical plot to overthrow the world thru this thread are thwarted!



Celebration


----------



## Dero (Oct 17, 2003)

BEER


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I think you are a genious computer hacker. YOu manipulated someone's innocent sentence and rewrote it to your needs to justify your earlier post. Your diabolical plot to overthrow the world thru this thread are thwarted!
> 
> 
> ...





Whatever...You need to open your eyes a little more and read.  If you read my quote and go back a page, you'll clearly see, that's the exact statement I was referring to.  Word for word. 



CONSUME


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

I think you need to back off the coffee..
if you couldn't read the sarcasm and humor in that..wow....

and the flippy...I'm hurt...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

engulf


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I think you need to back off the coffee..
> if you couldn't read the sarcasm and humor in that..wow....
> 
> and the flippy...I'm hurt...




I didn't know how to take it which is why I left my statement light.


The "flippy"....that was just a bonus...




ingurgitate


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

great bonus!

ok..I had to go look that one up, smarty pants...


huge!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)

small....pp


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

short


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)

Midget


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)

Damn....Burner....you're a slow poke


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2003)

Dwarf


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Damn....Burner....you're a slow poke


yeah..but worth the wait..


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Dwarf


 star


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yeah..but worth the wait..




That's what you think and would love for other to as well


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)

uhhhh....what kind of star


Star in the sky OR movie star?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)

ok...never mind...

I'll take it as a star in the sky..



NEW WORD

celestial body


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

galaxy


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)

Nebula


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

comet


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)

heavenly body


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

babe!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)

Hunk


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

burner!

I crack myself up soemtimes....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Hunk



model


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> burner!
> 
> I crack myself up soemtimes....



how so?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)

Beauty


----------



## Dero (Oct 17, 2003)

Moi 


Thank you kind people!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)

har har har...........j/k.....YOU HOT MUFFIN...

stud


----------



## Dero (Oct 18, 2003)

nail


----------



## Craft (Oct 19, 2003)

hammer


----------



## icekool (Oct 19, 2003)

no harm in a bit of whoring


----------



## icekool (Oct 19, 2003)

at all


----------



## Bodferret (Oct 19, 2003)

thor


----------



## icekool (Oct 19, 2003)

really


----------



## icekool (Oct 19, 2003)

anyway


----------



## Bodferret (Oct 19, 2003)

craft said hammer my response is

THOR


----------



## Rissole (Oct 19, 2003)

Zeus


----------



## Dero (Oct 19, 2003)

Medusa.


----------



## Craft (Oct 19, 2003)

scarey


----------



## firestorm (Oct 19, 2003)

movie


----------



## Jay-B (Oct 20, 2003)

porn


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

bible


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2003)

truth


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

justice


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2003)

league

(wanted to do "and the American way")


----------



## Jay-B (Oct 20, 2003)

hero


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

Superman


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2003)

Super Dawg


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2003)

Don't let this go to your head.......The one sittin on your shoulders


consummate


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2003)

hot dog




Are you telling me that you would EAT dawg?????


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2003)

cold cat


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

warm pussy   cat


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2003)

My turn,do I go four words???


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

WEll pussycat is really one word but I seperated them for a reaaaason if you get my subtle hint there.


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2003)

Well...I do!!! 
Where were we?



Fritz


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

Fritz hahaha  that was an xrated film right?  

Fritz = German


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2003)

The same!!!


SHNITZELL(sp)


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

I think one L but that was a damn good spelling.  
Knockwurst   (and I know I just hammered that spelling)


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2003)

Fraulin. 



We are 'prolly re-invinting the German vocabulary!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

Strumpit


----------



## david (Oct 20, 2003)

who?


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

Strumpit is a prostitute


----------



## Jay-B (Oct 20, 2003)

tart


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

pop


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2003)

off


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

jerk


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2003)

(too many people to list )

Messy


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

sex


----------



## david (Oct 20, 2003)

orgasm


----------



## firestorm (Oct 20, 2003)

Piano     oops  I  thought you said Organ

Orgasim = coitus interruptus


----------



## Jay-B (Oct 20, 2003)

cream


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2003)

pie


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2003)

Fruit cake


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Fruit cake





*Just a seconf there!!!!Who you callin a fruit cake???*

XMAS


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2003)

Uh.......hmmm.......Are you implying something?

New Year!


----------



## david (Oct 21, 2003)

valentines


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2003)

Easter


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2003)

FAT!!!


*No...Not at all,just wondering... *


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2003)

huh???

Skinny


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 21, 2003)

Emaciated


----------



## icekool (Oct 21, 2003)

antidisestablishmentarianism,
beat that mofos!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2003)

sucks!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by icekool *_
> antidisestablishmentarianism,
> beat that mofos!!!




Nullify  (I'll keep it easy for the folks)


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 21, 2003)

negate


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2003)

disaccord


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2003)

Harmonize


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2003)

feedback


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2003)

Survey


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2003)

Lies


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2003)

equivocation


----------



## heeholler (Oct 21, 2003)

ambiguity


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2003)

Discombobulated


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2003)

broken


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2003)

Fixed


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2003)

okay..that was ignorant...

how about repaired


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2003)

*sure,I still don't see how your reply was ignorant???Anyway...*
re-initiate


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2003)

Contemplation


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2003)

admire


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2003)

appreciate

to place value.


----------



## Dero (Oct 21, 2003)

marvel


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2003)

Dumbfounding


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2003)

astounding


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2003)

horrifying


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2003)

petrafying


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2003)

frighten


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2003)

terrified


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2003)

Urinate


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2003)

dehydrated


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2003)

parched


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 22, 2003)

desert


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2003)

sandbox


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2003)

shovel


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2003)

Manure...


----------



## Titanya (Oct 22, 2003)

dero!


----------



## Titanya (Oct 22, 2003)

(and just for the record this thread is more than a year old!!)


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_
> (and just for the record this thread is more than a year old!!)




*what's your point???*



MOI


----------



## Titanya (Oct 22, 2003)

toi

(oops i think i just contradicted myself.... hehe check the other thread)


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2003)

vous


----------



## Titanya (Oct 22, 2003)

nous (thats a slutty clothing store where i come from)


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2003)

(got a catalogue?)

nose


----------



## Titanya (Oct 22, 2003)

toes (nope sorry)


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2003)

feet


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 22, 2003)

fingers


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2003)

fetish



* we found out yesterday that Babsi has a finger fetish *


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2003)

midgets..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2003)

Giant


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 22, 2003)

Andre


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2003)

Oh man...I almost forgot about him

Incredible Hawk....(What's his name?)


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2003)

Firestorm


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2003)

Excitement


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2003)

*no,no,no...*

Babsi.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2003)

Adventurous


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2003)

dangerous


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2003)

Sassy


----------



## Jay-B (Oct 22, 2003)

hot


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2003)

Me me   me    me


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2003)

sol sol sol sol


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2003)

Moon


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2003)

scape



*how did it go from a musical note to da moon???   *


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2003)

star


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Moon


ok, but I don't do this for just anyone!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2003)

Aww..I feel loved.  Just seeing your pretty smile, makes me all warm....


Crack


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2003)

* 

Is more like it!!!! *

burst


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2003)

yep, the big 'ol toothless grin!



chip


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2003)

Dip


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2003)

oignon


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2003)

Gag


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2003)

mouth


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2003)

Big


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2003)

Gapping


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2003)

crevice


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2003)

precipice


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2003)

escarpment


You like to challenge me, don't ya


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2003)

escargo


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2003)

gastropods


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2003)

bugs..


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 22, 2003)

exterminator


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2003)

murderer!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2003)

premeditated


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2003)

manson


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2003)

capital punishment


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 22, 2003)

texas


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2003)

oil


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 22, 2003)

slick


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2003)

willie


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2003)

Wonka


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2003)

chocolate


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2003)

Sugar


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2003)

sweet


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 22, 2003)

Candy


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 22, 2003)

Striper


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2003)

detailer


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2003)

perfectionist


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2003)

Idealist


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2003)

fundamentalist


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2003)

extremist


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

insurrectionist


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2003)

pacifist


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2003)

antagonist


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2003)

protagonist


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2003)

exibitionist


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2003)

nudist


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

Butt plug


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2003)

violated!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

lmao

panic


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2003)

Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

walk


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2003)

crawl


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2003)

crawl


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2003)

doh


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2003)

*Great mind think alike!!!*
Bike


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> doh


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

your eyes remind me of a toilet seat..lol


Scooter


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2003)

skater


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

punk


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2003)

dude


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

Chic


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2003)

Mademoiselle...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

Monsur


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2003)

Galantry


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 23, 2003)

knight


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2003)

My lady!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

Prince


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2003)

PURPLE


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 23, 2003)

rain


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2003)

RED


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

pms


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2003)

Cycle


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

clomid


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2003)

natural


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2003)

blond


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2003)

HammerLynn


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 24, 2003)

Hammer-Time


----------



## firestorm (Oct 25, 2003)

Rap


----------



## Dero (Oct 25, 2003)

around


----------



## firestorm (Oct 25, 2003)

square


----------



## Dero (Oct 25, 2003)

peg


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 25, 2003)

square    

Dero


----------



## firestorm (Oct 25, 2003)

I just said that silly!!!(square).
square - nerd


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 25, 2003)

duh...I didn't see that...my bad

geek


----------



## firestorm (Oct 25, 2003)

hey you calling me a geek?  oh the game nevermind. lol

geek = ALBOB   j/k   geek = circus side show


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 25, 2003)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....You're in trouble now mister


Are you trying to be a post whore tonight?

tight rope


----------



## firestorm (Oct 25, 2003)

hehehe  actually no. I've been logged on since 07:00pm and I think I may have only made 10 posts, mostly in here. 

tight rope = noose


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 25, 2003)

cage


----------



## firestorm (Oct 25, 2003)

steel


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 25, 2003)

plastic


----------



## firestorm (Oct 25, 2003)

Rubber


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 25, 2003)

The trojan mannnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Jay-B (Oct 25, 2003)

lube


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 26, 2003)

Ribbed


----------



## firestorm (Oct 26, 2003)

Goated


----------



## Dero (Oct 26, 2003)

suckered


----------



## firestorm (Oct 26, 2003)

punched


----------



## Dero (Oct 26, 2003)

Fruit



*as in fruit punch*


----------



## firestorm (Oct 26, 2003)

carbohydrate


----------



## Dero (Oct 26, 2003)

PASTA!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 26, 2003)

marathon


----------



## Dero (Oct 26, 2003)

Boston


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 26, 2003)

Public


----------



## Jay-B (Oct 26, 2003)

sox


----------



## Dero (Oct 26, 2003)

CHIEFS!!!!!!!





*he,he...halftime and da Chief are all over da Bills!!!!*


----------



## butterfly (Oct 26, 2003)

sports


----------



## butterfly (Oct 26, 2003)

blah


----------



## Dero (Oct 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> blah


Fashion


----------



## Dero (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## firestorm (Oct 26, 2003)

catwalk


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

runway


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

Fashion


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

model


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

Manicheans


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

(it took me a sec to understand what you typed..manniquin..I only know that from watching that movie!)


hanger


----------



## Bodferret (Oct 27, 2003)

Burner02 mate dont you mean mannEquin...lol


Hook!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

Just smack me.


Lets take this off course.

Sinker


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

um..I was using.....American..not English


or..I just can't spell nun too goodly..


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Just smack me.
> 
> 
> ...



pole


----------



## Bodferret (Oct 27, 2003)

Dont worry mate we will help ya!!!

Oh yeh m8 the film was American and thats how they spelt it...lol

Titanic===sinker


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

ship


----------



## Bodferret (Oct 27, 2003)

sea!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

Ocean


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

11


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

snake-eyes


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

devil


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

wraith


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

Evil


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

death


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2003)

Life


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

sentance


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2003)

phrase


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

passage


----------



## firestorm (Oct 27, 2003)

Cave


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

Man


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

woman


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

babe


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

me me me


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

you forgot the s and i

Hunk


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

I know.... Babsie= babe~ hottie!

Hunk


Word

(of) Chocolate


----------



## firestorm (Oct 27, 2003)

calories


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

McDonald's


----------



## firestorm (Oct 27, 2003)

puke


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

Barf


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 28, 2003)

Vomitorium


----------



## david (Oct 28, 2003)

Changing the whole subject 

Bride


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 28, 2003)

Honeymoon


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

in VEGAS!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 28, 2003)

Love making


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2003)

intamicy


----------



## Dero (Oct 28, 2003)

Lonely


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 28, 2003)

solitude


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2003)

confinemnet


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 28, 2003)

depression


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2003)

sickness


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 28, 2003)

Flu


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2003)

shots


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 28, 2003)

Vaccine


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 28, 2003)

Immunization


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

side-effects


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 28, 2003)

Allergic Reaction


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

rash


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 28, 2003)

hives

I like your pumpkins


----------



## Dero (Oct 28, 2003)

bee


----------



## Bodferret (Oct 28, 2003)

honey!!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2003)

flesh


----------



## Bodferret (Oct 28, 2003)

muscle!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2003)

cars


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2003)

trucks


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2003)

4x4


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2003)

2x2


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2003)

4


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2003)

score


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 29, 2003)

win


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2003)

lose


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 29, 2003)

misplace


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2003)

LOSE


----------



## butterfly (Oct 29, 2003)

find


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 29, 2003)

faith


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2003)

Hill


----------



## Larva (Oct 29, 2003)

bill


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 29, 2003)

monica


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2003)

brant


----------



## Bodferret (Oct 30, 2003)

MISS FITNESS!!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2003)

Miss Oz  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=4041


----------



## gr81 (Oct 30, 2003)

Wizard


----------



## Bodferret (Oct 30, 2003)

Tinman!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2003)

oil can


----------



## Dero (Oct 31, 2003)

money


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 31, 2003)

paper


----------



## Larva (Oct 31, 2003)

plastic


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

silicone


----------



## david (Oct 31, 2003)

RUBBER


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

profilactic


----------



## pogo (Oct 31, 2003)

Trojan


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

horse


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 31, 2003)

mule


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

deer


----------



## butterfly (Oct 31, 2003)

antlers


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

rack


----------



## butterfly (Oct 31, 2003)

puppies


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

dalmations


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 31, 2003)

BOXERS


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

grapplers


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 31, 2003)

Wrestler


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

hulkamania


----------



## Dero (Oct 31, 2003)

Lou


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

isianna


----------



## Dero (Oct 31, 2003)

?????


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

ok class...say along with me:

lou-isianna
now, say it all at one time:
Louisiana.
very good. Class is dismissed..


----------



## Craft (Oct 31, 2003)

ok, new word...

explosion!


----------



## Jay-B (Oct 31, 2003)

KABOOM!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 1, 2003)

ouch


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2003)

bandaid


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 1, 2003)

tourniquet


----------



## Dero (Nov 1, 2003)

Gangarine(sp)


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 1, 2003)

amputation


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2003)

missing


----------



## Dero (Nov 1, 2003)

GONE


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2003)

removed


----------



## Dero (Nov 1, 2003)

messy


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2003)

sticky


----------



## david (Nov 1, 2003)

slime


----------



## butterfly (Nov 1, 2003)

ghosts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 1, 2003)

Demons








Holy crap, this thread is over 10,000.  That's an awful lot of whoring!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

saints


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 2, 2003)

saitans nah didn't work lol


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

patriots


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

cardinals


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

Broncos


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 2, 2003)

horses haha did that one right!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

herd


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 2, 2003)

a noise.....dammit fuqed it up again lol


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

sound


----------



## Dero (Nov 2, 2003)

white


*it works for sound too*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 2, 2003)

light


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

camera!


----------



## Dero (Nov 2, 2003)

BLINDED


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 2, 2003)

sighted


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

visual


----------



## Dero (Nov 2, 2003)

optical


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

lense


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 2, 2003)

contact


----------



## Dero (Nov 2, 2003)

dealer


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

user


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 2, 2003)

oh no you aren't your not gonna get me with that little trap you have going on there i'm smart hahhaha


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

you been sniffing glue again, crash? We have told you not to! sheesh! The paranoia is setting in...


new word:
paranoid


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 2, 2003)

hahahaha  

voices


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

singing


----------



## Dero (Nov 2, 2003)

PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZE!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

begging


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

giving


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

taking


----------



## Dero (Nov 2, 2003)

away


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

here


----------



## Larva (Nov 2, 2003)

there


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

their


----------



## butterfly (Nov 2, 2003)

adjective


----------



## Rissole (Nov 2, 2003)

objective


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

subjective


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

criticism


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

ridicule


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

mock


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

Malakai!


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

Beware of Young Malakai!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 3, 2003)

Marissa


----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

tome'


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 3, 2003)

Book


----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

tome = book???   Satan smoking crack again?? hahaha

anyway even though I don't get it:  Book = appendix


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 3, 2003)

Tome is an old book used by witches.




Rupture.


----------



## Larva (Nov 3, 2003)

burst


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 3, 2003)

explode


----------



## Rissole (Nov 3, 2003)

detonate


----------



## DaMayor (Nov 3, 2003)

Ignite.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 3, 2003)

session


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 3, 2003)

training


----------



## david (Nov 3, 2003)

Learning


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 3, 2003)

experiencing


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 3, 2003)

missing


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 3, 2003)

lost


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 3, 2003)

found


----------



## butterfly (Nov 3, 2003)

object


----------



## Rissole (Nov 3, 2003)

thing


----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

desire


----------



## david (Nov 3, 2003)

needing


----------



## Dero (Nov 3, 2003)

wanting


----------



## Rissole (Nov 3, 2003)

longing


----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

shortning


----------



## Dero (Nov 3, 2003)

snorkling


----------



## butterfly (Nov 3, 2003)

diving


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 3, 2003)

snorkling


----------



## butterfly (Nov 3, 2003)

uhm Babsie dear, did you not see the post right before mine sweetie???  Maybe you need to get some shuteye 

swimming


----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

drowning


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 4, 2003)

life guard


----------



## Dero (Nov 4, 2003)

beach


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 4, 2003)

bikini


----------



## Dero (Nov 4, 2003)

Topless


----------



## Larva (Nov 4, 2003)

crotchless


----------



## david (Nov 4, 2003)

sockless


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 4, 2003)

Shoeless


----------



## Larva (Nov 4, 2003)

clueless


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 4, 2003)

Brainless


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 4, 2003)

lobotomy


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 4, 2003)

psychosurgery


----------



## Rissole (Nov 4, 2003)

Kuso


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 4, 2003)

Are you saying Kuso needs to have Brain Surgery to relieve severe intractable mental behavior problems?]

He's gonna get you now


----------



## Rissole (Nov 4, 2003)

Thats exactly what i'm saying


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Kuso


loopy


----------



## Dero (Nov 4, 2003)

*Watch out for the kuso curse,Riss it was nice knowing ya,budd*

funeral


----------



## Dero (Nov 4, 2003)

Hmmmm,
Loopy


freaky


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 4, 2003)

bizarre


----------



## Dero (Nov 4, 2003)

strange
*(said with a french accent)*


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 4, 2003)

unusual


----------



## Rissole (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> *Watch out for the kuso curse,Riss it was nice knowing ya,budd*


*not scared* 

Suspect


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 4, 2003)

Investimigate


----------



## Dero (Nov 4, 2003)

edumacation


----------



## Rissole (Nov 4, 2003)

vacaseenation


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 4, 2003)

kollonoscoupee


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> kollonoscoupee


sirjory


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2003)

WHO?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 5, 2003)

Where?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2003)

What?


----------



## Larva (Nov 5, 2003)

pardon


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 5, 2003)

exonerate


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

pardon


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2003)

me


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

you


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2003)

bastard


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 5, 2003)

bitch


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

slang


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 5, 2003)

ebonics


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

ignorant


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 5, 2003)

Bliss


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

harmony


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 5, 2003)

bells


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2003)

smells


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 5, 2003)

tells


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

signs


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 5, 2003)

aliens


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

illegal


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

drugs


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 5, 2003)

alcohal


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

liquor


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2003)

lick him


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

party!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 5, 2003)

lick it


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

tease


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

nibble


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

suck


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2003)

please


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

no!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2003)

YES!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

ok!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2003)

Sure!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

now?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2003)

absolutely


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

wahoo!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2003)

Yipee!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

yahtzee!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2003)

LOL

Monopoly


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

risk


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2003)

trouble


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

sorry


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2003)

life


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

chess


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2003)

skip-bo


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

dodgeball


----------



## Larva (Nov 6, 2003)

paintball


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

rules!


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2003)

breaking


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

wind


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

stinky


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

finger


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

pointer


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

poodle


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 6, 2003)

French


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

German


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2003)

Latin


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 6, 2003)

prescription


----------



## DaMayor (Nov 6, 2003)

drugs


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2003)

AL KEY HALL!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 6, 2003)

hangover


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

death


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

re-born


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

christain


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 6, 2003)

agnostic


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

judaism


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2003)

Catholic


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

pope


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

jewish


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

hebrew


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2003)

Greek


----------



## Dero (Nov 6, 2003)

salad


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2003)

egg


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

beaters


----------



## Dero (Nov 6, 2003)

batter


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 7, 2003)

Doh!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2003)

play


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2003)

FOR


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2003)

eight


----------



## Bodferret (Nov 8, 2003)

ball


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2003)

who???


----------



## Craft (Nov 29, 2003)

what


----------



## Shmoo (Nov 29, 2003)

ever


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

you


----------



## Craft (Nov 29, 2003)

bastard


----------



## heeholler (Nov 29, 2003)

Eric G


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

heeholler


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

burner


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

Firestorm


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

and rock


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

=OWNED.


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2004)

possession


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 5, 2004)

obsession

***********************************

The have's and have not's can often be traced 
to the did's and didn't do's


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2004)

NEED


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 5, 2004)

Greed

***********************************

The have's and have not's can often be traced 
to the did's and didn't do's


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2004)

selfish


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 5, 2004)

egoism

***********************************

The have's and have not's can often be traced 
to the did's and didn't do's


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2004)

conceit


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 5, 2004)

pride

***********************************

The have's and have not's can often be traced 
to the did's and didn't do's


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2004)

now pride could be a good thing, so...

joy


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 5, 2004)

coy

***********************************

The have's and have not's can often be traced 
to the did's and didn't do's


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2004)

demure


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 5, 2004)

modest

***********************************

The have's and have not's can often be traced 
to the did's and didn't do's


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2004)

diffident


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2004)

Follower


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 5, 2004)

Supporter


***********************************

The have's and have not's can often be traced 
to the did's and didn't do's


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2004)

bras


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 5, 2004)

breast

***********************************

The have's and have not's can often be traced 
to the did's and didn't do's


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2004)

chicken


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 5, 2004)

turkey

***********************************

The have's and have not's can often be traced 
to the did's and didn't do's


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2004)

legs


----------



## Craft (Jan 5, 2004)

feet


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 5, 2004)

length

***********************************

The have's and have not's can often be traced 
to the did's and didn't do's


----------



## S.O.S (Jan 6, 2004)

width


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 6, 2004)

dimension


----------



## Dero (Jan 6, 2004)

spacial


----------



## butterfly (Jan 6, 2004)

infinite


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 6, 2004)

universe


----------



## butterfly (Jan 6, 2004)

galaxy


----------



## Craft (Jan 7, 2004)

huge


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 7, 2004)

gargantuan


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

tremendous


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2004)

[font=verdana, arial, helvetica]priest[/font]


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2004)

nun


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2004)

pray


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 18, 2004)

answer


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2004)

deliver


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2004)

Recieve


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 1, 2005)

bend over


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

erect


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Timber


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

oak


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Maple


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

waffles


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

butter milk


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

buttery nipple


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

How did I get to thinking about breast.
any who 
beer


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Budha


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Mary Jane
Ive been in this thread for 5 min and I already gotten to sex and drugs. That cant be good


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 1, 2005)

Janes Addiction
there now I got sex drugs and rock and roll


----------



## goandykid (Jun 1, 2005)

dave navarro


----------



## goandykid (Jun 1, 2005)

carmen electra


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2005)

dennis rodman


----------



## goandykid (Jun 1, 2005)

transexual


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2005)

rupaul


----------



## goandykid (Jun 1, 2005)

boy george


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2005)

karma


----------



## goandykid (Jun 1, 2005)

alicia keys


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2005)

florida


----------



## goandykid (Jun 1, 2005)

alligators


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 2, 2005)

crocodile hunter


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 2, 2005)

crikey's!


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 2, 2005)

Wankers


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 2, 2005)

bloody hell!


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 2, 2005)

Austin Powers


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 2, 2005)

shagadelic


----------



## goandykid (Jun 2, 2005)

dental plan


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 2, 2005)

cavity


----------



## goandykid (Jun 2, 2005)

open wide


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 2, 2005)

bend over


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 2, 2005)

prison bitch


----------



## goandykid (Jun 2, 2005)

fox , the network


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 2, 2005)

Nbc


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 2, 2005)

i see


----------



## Todd_ (Jun 2, 2005)

gilette mach 3


----------



## goandykid (Jun 2, 2005)

steve york


----------



## Todd_ (Jun 2, 2005)

obscure references


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 2, 2005)

shaaaaarrronnnnn!


----------



## goandykid (Jun 2, 2005)

biting-head-off-bird


----------



## goandykid (Jun 2, 2005)

yep. 1word.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 2, 2005)

falsehood


----------



## goandykid (Jun 3, 2005)

robin hood


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 3, 2005)

boys in the hood


----------



## maniclion (Jun 3, 2005)

Eazy Motherfuckin E.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 3, 2005)

easy rider


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 3, 2005)

jack nicolson


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jun 3, 2005)

Madman


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 3, 2005)

anger management


----------



## goandykid (Jun 3, 2005)

mark cuban


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 3, 2005)

che'


----------



## goandykid (Jun 3, 2005)

checkmate


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 3, 2005)

hemingway


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 3, 2005)

Che' is on a boat w hemingway in the top pic.


----------



## goandykid (Jun 4, 2005)

board game


----------



## goandykid (Jun 4, 2005)

im never gonn let this thread die


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2005)

chairman of the board


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 5, 2005)

Blue Eyes


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

Eye of the tiger


----------



## goandykid (Jun 5, 2005)

rocky


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

Rocky and Bullwinkle


----------



## goandykid (Jun 5, 2005)

rugrats


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

Brats


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 5, 2005)

Paris Hilton


----------



## seven11 (Jun 5, 2005)

aneraxia   (how ever u spell it)


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

bulimia


----------



## seven11 (Jun 5, 2005)

models


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

naomi cambell


----------



## seven11 (Jun 5, 2005)

soup


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

chicken


----------



## seven11 (Jun 5, 2005)

protein


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

whey


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2005)

curds


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

cottage cheese


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 5, 2005)

Cellulite


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

fat


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2005)

grease


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

oil


----------



## goandykid (Jun 5, 2005)

carmax


----------



## goandykid (Jun 5, 2005)

^cheap bastards


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

miser


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

tight ass


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

fat ass


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2005)

squats


----------



## goandykid (Jun 5, 2005)

smart ass


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2005)

lol either way.


----------



## goandykid (Jun 5, 2005)

ahha true


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> smart ass


 vanity


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

sanity


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2005)

common sense


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

sense of smell


----------



## goandykid (Jun 5, 2005)

common ( the rapper )


----------



## goandykid (Jun 5, 2005)

oops scratch that


----------



## goandykid (Jun 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> sense of smell



smelloray from futurama


----------



## god hand (Jul 18, 2006)

The Simpsons


----------



## MyK (Jul 18, 2006)

suck!


----------



## fufu (Jul 18, 2006)

bawls


----------



## maniclion (Jul 18, 2006)

Sno Bawls in a bottle


----------



## fufu (Jul 18, 2006)

rocket ships


----------



## maniclion (Jul 18, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> rocket ships


Rofl copters


----------



## MyK (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

>


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

>


100% ghey


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 100% ghey



100% straight


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I am 100% commie


I knew it


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I knew it



Right on brotha!


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2006)

OK now to start again.


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2006)

Alaska


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2006)

Ok, fuck this shit, I'm going back to sleep.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 19, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Alaska


 
Hard nipples


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Hard nipples



Fat feet.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 19, 2006)

limp dick


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> limp dick


godhand


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> godhand



Frankfurter


----------



## MyK (Jul 19, 2006)

sausage


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2006)

Cramps


----------



## maniclion (Jul 19, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Cramps


Please excuse my daughter from school today, she is at home in bed with gramps.


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Please excuse my daughter from school today, she is at home in bed with gramps.



Incest


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 19, 2006)

is best!


----------



## maniclion (Jul 19, 2006)

mayonaisse


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 19, 2006)

lubricant


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2006)

jelly


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 19, 2006)

peanut butter


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2006)

jelly, lawl


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 19, 2006)

jam


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2006)

flock of flamingos


----------



## maniclion (Jul 19, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> flock of flamingos


Divine


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2006)

love


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 19, 2006)

hate


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2006)

malace


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 19, 2006)

noodle wagon


----------



## ge3k0 (Jul 19, 2006)

word


----------



## maniclion (Jul 19, 2006)

slawmafizzle


----------



## ge3k0 (Jul 19, 2006)

pwned


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 19, 2006)

|p\/\/|\|3|)


----------



## ge3k0 (Jul 19, 2006)

> #include <stdio.h>  /* Usage: dh base exponent modulus */
> typedef unsigned char u;u m[1024],g[1024],e[1024],b[1024];int n,v,d,z,S=129;
> a(u *x,u *y,int o){d=0;for(v=S;v--{d+=x[v]+y[v]*o;x[v]=d;d=d>>8;}}s(u *x){
> for(v=0;(v<S-1)&&(x[v]==m[v])v++;if(x[v]>=m[v])a(x,m,-1);}r(u *x){d=0;for(
> v=0;v<S{d|=x[v];x[v++]=d/2;d=(d&1)<<8;}}M(u *x,u *y){u X[1024],Y[1024];bc\
> opy(x,X,S);bcopy(y,Y,S);bzero(x,S);for(z=S*8;z--{if(X[S-1]&1){a(x,Y,1);s(x
> );}r(X);a(Y,Y,1);s(Y);}}h(char *x,u *y){bzero(y,S);for(n=0;x[n]>0;n++){for(z
> =4;z--a(y,y,1);x[n]|=32;y[S-1]|=x[n]-48-(x[n]>96)*39;}}p(u *x){for(n=0;!x[
> n]n++;for(;n<S;n++)printf("%c%c",48+x[n]/16+(x[n]>159)*7,48+(x[n]&15)+7*((
> x[n]&15)>9));printf("\n");}main(int c,char **v){h(v[1],g);h(v[2],e);h(v[3],m
> );bzero(b,S);b[S-1]=1;for(n=S*8;n--{if(e[S-1]&1)M(b,g);M(g,g);r(e);}p(b);}


----------



## ge3k0 (Jul 19, 2006)

pwned. D-H in ten lines of code;.... hahaha


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 19, 2006)

get a girlfriend!


----------



## ge3k0 (Jul 19, 2006)

nah


----------



## kenwood (Jul 19, 2006)

lol rofl


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2006)

ghey


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 20, 2006)

probably


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2006)

not


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 20, 2006)

Why?


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2006)

How


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 20, 2006)

where


----------



## maniclion (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2006)

motherfucker


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 20, 2006)

lawligagger


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2006)

Fronztooker


----------



## maniclion (Jul 20, 2006)

freeflemung


----------



## fufu (Jul 21, 2006)

Cooncharks


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 21, 2006)

Biggokehdilmahn


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 21, 2006)

You need to act your age like me!

mannakennelnose!


----------



## maniclion (Jul 21, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> You need to act your age like me!
> 
> mannakennelnose!


Sleffernik


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 21, 2006)

Touche (Pronounced, toosh-ay)


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 21, 2006)

en garde!


----------



## maniclion (Jul 21, 2006)

What are you guys, men in tights?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 21, 2006)

leotard


----------



## maniclion (Jul 21, 2006)

yugaloaf


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 21, 2006)

zouwoochakiki-ki


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2006)

wanawanaweewawk


----------



## MyK (Jul 22, 2006)

ghey!


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2006)

squizzles


----------



## MyK (Jul 22, 2006)

my nizzles!


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Aug 23, 2006)

Snoop Dog


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2006)

faggot


----------



## GFR (Aug 23, 2006)

doublethink


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> doublethink


*That Jodi looks great in pink. *

I think this thread beats the shit out of your whore thread for number of post. You better get to work


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Aug 23, 2006)

pink?

lips


----------

